# 2011 Smooth Stability ProStaff Thread



## alfabuck

I figure with the start of a new thread let's get some of those 2010,2011 harvests posted up. I'll start it off here.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is staff member Stephanie's buck this year.


----------



## johnh1720

Lookin good guys.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Now I want to go to Jersey. Those are some nice bucks.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

here is my doe from Christmas Eve. I love my SS stabs. Now I just need my High roller to get here. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for starting a new thread guys. I was getting tired of answering PMs by saying I am no longer with them. I think this will help both of us.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> here is my doe from Christmas Eve. I love my SS stabs. Now I just need my High roller to get here. LOL


Will be on its way this week.


----------



## johnh1720

If anyone has any questions about our stabs send all inquiries to me at [email protected]


----------



## johnh1720

Here are some pics of my bow.


----------



## johnh1720

A few pics of the new models.


----------



## alfabuck

Looking good Johnny i'll post a few up of mine asap. It will have my short stabs on it for now. Nice deer Rednec and no problem Jay i figured it would stop some of the confusion lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> Will be on its way this week.


sweet will post pics as soon as get them.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

here is my Z7 and Accomplice 34 when they were ready to kill something. and me with them of course.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> here is my Z7 and Accomplice 34 when they were ready to kill something. and me with them of course.


Very nice!!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

sweet looking stabs


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> Very nice!!!!


Yeah I know. Man that guy is hot. LOL


----------



## johnh1720

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> sweet looking stabs


Thank you very much.


----------



## johnh1720

Call me crazy but I am going to take a few more people on the staff. Send me a resume at [email protected]


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yep your crazy. LOL


----------



## johnh1720

Yeah I think you're right lol.


----------



## alfabuck

Here are some pics of







our rigs. Steph's Drenny Ld is on the left and my Inspire is on the right.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a pic of my hunting rig. An alphamax 35 with an 8 " SS.


----------



## alfabuck

A closeup of Stephs rig.


----------



## Da_Bull

should have mine later this week will post up some pics :wink:


----------



## rednecbowhunter

morning everyone


----------



## johnh1720

Howdy guys pics look great Johnny.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks John theyll look even better when I get that new high roller.


----------



## apache64D

I'm only considered Hunting Staff...can I still post here?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well of course. Staff is Staff


----------



## apache64D

82nd Airborne, 12'' Smooth Stability


----------



## garrickt

*Athens Accomplice-12" Smooth Stability*


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got off the phone with hot shot and will have my release by friday. Can't wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## bushmasterar15

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got off the phone with hot shot and will have my release by friday. Can't wait to get it in my hands.


Can't wait to try out the Tempest. Emailed my Co-Op to John and waiting on the call from Hot Shot.


----------



## JONEZ24

I ordered the tempest 3 finger, i hope that I like it as much as the Carter. It won't be long!!


----------



## alfabuck

Hunting staff is just as much a part of our family as prostaff man. Ttt for all the staff members for SS. Let's make this a great year in the woods and in the field.


----------



## apache64D

I'm gonna order the thumb release from Hot Shot, forgot the name of it..just got to call I guess


----------



## JONEZ24

The thumb release is the tempest. Seems to be the popular choice. May have to pick up a hunting release from them too.


----------



## apache64D

ok ya, I just checked it out..The Tempest..probably going to do the 4 finger. I really don't know what the difference in the 3 or 4 finger would be, as far as form/anchor.


----------



## seindhunter

My first night of league is Thursday. hope i do my Smooth Stability Justice.


----------



## JONEZ24

I have only shot with a 3 finger release so I wouldn't know but would be interested in what you think when you get yours.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Well my bow finally came today so I'll be posting some pics in the next few days.... We still have 2 weeks left to hunt here in Ohio so the bow is going to setup up for hunting for the next couple weeks but after that it'll be all target....


----------



## johnh1720

Remember guys all co-op pricing is to be kept confidential. I have a few more in the works for you guys.


----------



## alfabuck

*SS a household name for us*

Here are some of my rigs all equipped with SS's.


----------



## johnh1720

Lookin good Johnny. Can't wait to see a pic with your High Roller setup.


----------



## alfabuck

I know it will look sweet. Hey guys lets try to keep all our coops under wraps and we will be able to discuss them over on the web page. It is out of courtesy for the other manufacturers. Thanks guys and lets help put SS on top this season.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Mornin guys.


----------



## apache64D

Morning


----------



## apache64D

So how is everyone sporting their SS patches and such this season? Id love to get ideas! Im new to the whole representing a company thing. Thanks!


----------



## johnh1720

I will post some pics of my shirt this evening.


----------



## alfabuck

Stop rubbing it in. The only thing I got to advertise at shoots is my stabilizers.


----------



## apache64D

Thanks John!

Sorry alfabuck. Lol


----------



## zestycj7

John,
Any chance of getting 2 more patches? I want to have a clean shirt for each day in Vegas, need to represent with a clean shirt.
Don.


----------



## apache64D

Hey John, I shot you some e-mails about the last two co-ops..Wanting to take advantage of them both this weekend if possible!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## apache64D

You guys got facebook? feel free to add me ... Jason Brissel


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sending now
Nathan Burris

Also one less day till my High Roller gets here come one SS


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Great idea on the new thread! Well I'm all settled in my new job and home from school in WI, thank God. Hopefully things will be a little less hectic now and I can get back on AT a little more often.


----------



## apache64D

Good to hear man


----------



## johnh1720

Glad to see you back Jon.


----------



## zestycj7

Moring everyone..
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

Mornin Don and the rest of the SS crew, snows a fallin here again in Jersey this morning.


----------



## bushmasterar15

No snow here in AZ.


----------



## sc4x4truck

We got 8" on the coast of NC sat.


----------



## apache64D

We got about 3 inches last night, here in Tennessee


----------



## Madlaz

Hey John did the dampners get in Ryan said he was expecting them in last Friday


----------



## zestycj7

Whats snow???
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> John,
> Any chance of getting 2 more patches? I want to have a clean shirt for each day in Vegas, need to represent with a clean shirt.
> Don.


Pm me your address and I will get you a few more.


----------



## johnh1720

Madlaz said:


> Hey John did the dampners get in Ryan said he was expecting them in last Friday


Should be in today.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> Glad to see you back Jon.


Glad to be back! The new stabs look so great


----------



## zestycj7

PM Sent.
Thanks John.
Don.




johnh1720 said:


> Pm me your address and I will get you a few more.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

HEY High Roller where are you??????????? I HATE WAITING. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! oh well it will be here before I know it.


----------



## Da_Bull

rednecbowhunter said:


> HEY High Roller where are you??????????? I HATE WAITING. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! oh well it will be here before I know it.


lol... I know the feeling I keep checking email snail mail and hoping delivery guy knock on my door..... but I did get my arrows today!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well thats good. I got to get some money together so I can place my order with HTA


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> HEY High Roller where are you??????????? I HATE WAITING. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! oh well it will be here before I know it.


It's on the way lol.


----------



## Da_Bull

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Morning SS crew


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning everyone, now it's time for me to hit the sack.


----------



## ejd1017

Shot first 5 spot last week with the High roller good score for me hopefully it will come up some this week. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## johnh1720

ejd1017 said:


> Shot first 5 spot last week with the High roller good score for me hopefully it will come up some this week. Good luck to everyone.


Thats great to hear.


----------



## seindhunter

I got my new stabilizers today. Took a pic and they look awsome


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to check in!!! Looks like we have a great bunch of guys here. Good luck to everyone this year and let's show them what we can do with these wonderful stabilizers!!!!!


----------



## apache64D

seindhunter said:


> I got my new stabilizers today. Took a pic and they look awsome



Nice!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

the stabs looK great man. Now I just need mine to get here. LOL


----------



## Da_Bull

:sad: I was so sure I would get mine delivered today.....I'm soooo bad at waiting !!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Me too


----------



## johnh1720

seindhunter said:


> I got my new stabilizers today. Took a pic and they look awsome


Looks awesome!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Loyal Assassin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check in!!! Looks like we have a great bunch of guys here. Good luck to everyone this year and let's show them what we can do with these wonderful stabilizers!!!!!


Howdy :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

Da_Bull said:


> :sad: I was so sure I would get mine delivered today.....I'm soooo bad at waiting !!!!





rednecbowhunter said:


> Me too


They are on the way and they are well worth the wait.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning everyone.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> They are on the way and they are well worth the wait.


Im sure they are john. Any Idea on a date. Are we going to get an email when they are shipped out?


----------



## seindhunter

I shot my first league last night. lots of people interested in the stabilizers. shot ok but hope to do better next week


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Im sure they are john. Any Idea on a date. Are we going to get an email when they are shipped out?


You should get it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sweet thats great. Thanks John


----------



## apache64D

My hot shot release should be shipped today or monday!


----------



## alfabuck

My stabs should be here Monday, can't wait to post pics up fellas.


----------



## Da_Bull

got mine today!!! take some pictures on sunday to post up be shooting indoor league tuesday....the locals arent gonna know what hit em lol


----------



## sc4x4truck

we start 3d feb 12 can't wait


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Mornin guys. getting ready to head to the archery shop to do a little work


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Gotta love working on a Saturday morning! lol

How's everyone doin today?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Doin good today been busy at the shop. Jut got a call from my dad and my High Roller is here. Now 4 needs to get here so I can go get it.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

599 vegas last night last week 596 not worth posting good news is just GOT MY HIGH ROLLER TODAY will have it on and shooting it tomorrow will get it balanced for me and hopefully can tighten it up a little better i would just like to thank john for letting be part of the staff i plan to fullfill my part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Guess what I found on my front step this morning?


----------



## alfabuck

A few more pics.....


----------



## alfabuck

Oooooowwwww!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

I'll keep everyone updated on how I make out getting them tuned and how they hold.


----------



## apache64D

I too got new things today!! Got my new 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31, new Trophy Taker rest, and a new G5 Rock sight!! Here she is with a SS stab ! and here's how I shot afterwards! (that was a really old target from my pro shop, all those holes arent mine!)


----------



## panther08

Alfa after Talking to u and reading. About these stabs it might be time to get one in my set up. Call me


----------



## ohiohunter02

Well I finally got my bow... Right now it just has a hunter setup but I will be trying my high roller target setup tomorrow....


----------



## ohiohunter02




----------



## ohiohunter02

*first 3 arrow group with the new toy...







*


----------



## apache64D

beautiful ohiohunter!


----------



## alfabuck

panther08 said:


> Alfa after Talking to u and reading. About these stabs it might be time to get one in my set up. Call me


Sounds good Chris I'll hit you up tommorrow.


----------



## panther08

Thanks Jersey john,I'm shooting two 3-d shoots in the morning so if I don't answer ill call u asap
You might have to give me one of yours to shoot at IBO indoor nationals.


----------



## alfabuck

No problem man. We'll talk about it tommorrow.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Shot my first 3-D SHOOT last night.It was 1 are Wisconsin big Bar shoots.Well i was on fire .Took first.Bought home the money.Man this new Smooth Stabilizer Rocks.


----------



## seindhunter

I shot a small tournament yesterday. I think i'm getting my stabilizers dialed in. Shot pretty well. There are good things to come for Smooth Stability.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man guys, those are some sweet rigs!


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> Guess what I found on my front step this morning?


Looks good babe!


----------



## panther08

I like your bow better then johns  can't wait to see what they feel like on my bow


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got my High Roller yesterday and it looks great. I'm been shooting with it today and still need to play around with weights but I love so far. Will post some pics later


----------



## backwardshooter

Im new to Smooth Stability and waiting on my stab. After looking at your rigs I cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## apache64D

Welcome backwardshooter..You'll be happy with what you receive!


----------



## 1hotdoe

backwardshooter said:


> Im new to Smooth Stability and waiting on my stab. After looking at your rigs I cant wait to get my hands on it.


Welcome to the Smooth Stability Family!!!


----------



## 1hotdoe

panther08 said:


> I like your bow better then johns  can't wait to see what they feel like on my bow


Lol! I like my bow better then Johnny's too. It's prettier. Oh my goodness Chris you'll love it!


----------



## panther08

Can't wait to see it and shoot with you 2again this year. Congrats on your Buck, that's a sweet deer


----------



## Deer Slayer I

ok first day with my high roller and v baronly shot a 597 in practice but what i did notice was a smoother slower floating of the dot its only one day but its looking promising a little bit more weight adjustment and ill shoot my first 600 of the year


----------



## 1hotdoe

panther08 said:


> Can't wait to see it and shoot with you 2again this year. Congrats on your Buck, that's a sweet deer


I know we need to get out & shoot! Man, your buck makes mine look like a pup!


----------



## Da_Bull

I was at my local indoor range helping 3 kids learn the basics 5,6 and 11!!!! very enjoyable

Tuesday is my day and jumping into the league there will be a woot bust out my new Smooth Stability !!


----------



## garrickt

alfabuck said:


> Guess what I found on my front step this morning?


Very nice looking rig. I can't wait to get my High Roller and start shooting some foam with them this spring.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

here is a pick of the Ibex with the 12" Hunter and my 34 with the High Roller








Ill take some better pics later this week. Also been messing with my shooter shirt getting it ready for the embroyder. what do you guys think

Front









Back


----------



## bushmasterar15

Looking good. Will be nice when the shirt is finished.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yeah Just waitng on a couple of things and it will be sent in


----------



## apache64D

looks nice rednec! I dont have a clue how to do a shirt for myself.....considering I only shoot for SS! LOL


----------



## rednecbowhunter

lets take it to the top


----------



## gig1

hey guys well deer season is over as of today for my zone here in Mississippi and it has been a great season. i have worked hard for the last nine years to have a place of my own that i could hunt and see quality deer and have a chance to kill some nice bucks with my bow without paying high dollar leases or pay a outfitter.Now those may be cheaper to think of it but i love to know that i worked to create my own place and the money spent will ensure my daughter will have a place to hunt with her bow in the future.....the first year i saw only 2 deer all year and thought this will never happen here,well if u put a plan in action and stick to it wow how rewarding it is. i saw deer that i have only seen from traveling and hunting texas,kansas,and illinois and they were on my place...so i thank the good lord above for his blessing to me cause i enjoy it so much. Now comes the next best thing tournament 3d starts in the next few weeks and i cant wait to introduce the southern boys to smooth stability and their great product that has allowed me to represent. hope all has had a great hunting season like i did and hope we all do our part to make this company to continue to grow. and lets see some smooth shooters winning some shoots.
Nick Hillman
rookie year with smooth


----------



## johnh1720

Hey Nathan send some of that sunshine my way.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I'll try. It only lasted 2 days now it is cloudy and grey. Hey gve me a call when you get a chance I'm ready to get one of my side bars.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> I'll try. It only lasted 2 days now it is cloudy and grey. Hey gve me a call when you get a chance I'm ready to get one of my side bars.


No problem.


----------



## JONEZ24

Snow is pretty much closing everything down around here right now. Under a blizzard warning until tomorrow night and getting 3" and hour right now with 30 mph winds. Looks like a lot of shooting in the basement tomorrow. There are perks to being a teacher ;0).


----------



## backwardshooter

We got about 7" last night, and it is raining out now. Talked to John he said they only got 1.5" and he only lives a little over an hour away.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

just got off the phone with john and placed my side bar order. No snow here just clody and a little rain


----------



## Da_Bull

little bit of snow here but canada sent some cold stuff our way -14 last night with real feel -51 no I'm not kidding......... tonight it alot better -12 real feel -26 glad the wind settled down


----------



## johnh1720

I'll take my weather versus yours Da Bull lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well looks like you made it home John


----------



## seindhunter

Second night of league is tomorrow night. Can't wait to show off my stabilizers


----------



## SHUEY

John says mines in the mail!


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Here are some pics of my bow.


That is sharp... I want red weights.


----------



## apache64D

Got my new sling from Slings N Arrows today! Now just waiting on the release from Hot Shot!


----------



## apache64D

I mean Straight N Arrow. Lol. My bad


----------



## ohiohunter02

*30" 7oz High Roller front bar with a 10" 10oz High Roller back bar*


----------



## rednecbowhunter

looks good man.


----------



## Hopperton

*Hello all*

Well guys I sent my signed contract back today and here is set up as of now. I know I have already met some of you and hopefully I meet more. Looking forward to a great year.


----------



## Hopperton

Whoops double pic; good thing she looks so nice.


----------



## johnh1720

Bows are lookin good guys.


----------



## 12RingKing

Hello All!!!

Want to introduce myself to you guys and gals. My name is Doug Stone and I'm from the Houston Texas area. Just signed my contract and I am the newest Hunting Staff member. Looking forward to representing this company and I am extremely excited! I believe in the technology in this stab and that's the main reason why I wanted to represent it. It helps that John is such a nice guy and easy to get along with as well. 

Looking forward to the new 3D season starting on Feb. 19th!!! 

Good luck to everyone this year and God bless!

alfabuck- I WANT YOUR BOW!!!! LOL


----------



## ohiohunter02

12RingKing said:


> Hello All!!! Want to introduce myself to you guys and gals. My name is Doug Stone and I'm from the Houston Texas area. Just signed my contract and I am the newest Hunting Staff member. Looking forward to representing this company and I am extremely excited! I believe in the technology in this stab and that's the main reason why I wanted to represent it. It helps that John is such a nice guy and easy to get along with as well. Looking forward to the new 3D season starting on Feb. 19th!!! Good luck to everyone this year and God bless! alfabuck- I WANT YOUR BOW!!!! LOL


 welcome aboard... What part of Houston you from? My uncle lives in Cypress and used to shoot with Johnny Ingram and Adam Guggisberg and a few others at the Gander Mtn.....


----------



## rednecbowhunter

That Hoyt looks good hopper. I will have new picks of the 34 when I get my side bar and new red and blue bowjacs I bought. It will be the first of the week though


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome aboard to all the new staff members. SS stabs are amazing, I have not shot another stab that does more than what the SS does.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> That Hoyt looks good hopper. I will have new picks of the 34 when I get my side bar and new red and blue bowjacs I bought. It will be the first of the week though


Thanks, I have to look int osome red bow jax myself.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Liking the new looks on all the bows. Smooth Stability all the way. What are you guy's running for side mounts?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I order mine from bow jaxs should be here tomorrow or sat


Hopperton said:


> Thanks, I have to look int osome red bow jax myself.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

bushmasterar15 said:


> Liking the new looks on all the bows. Smooth Stability all the way. What are you guy's running for side mounts?


I am using a cartel vbar on Vibracheck QD. i am looking to get something else.


----------



## ohiohunter02

bushmasterar15 said:


> Liking the new looks on all the bows. Smooth Stability all the way. What are you guy's running for side mounts?


 I'm running a Bernies 3" heavy duty offset with 45 degree angle and quick disconnect..


----------



## 12RingKing

ohiohunter02 said:


> welcome aboard... What part of Houston you from? My uncle lives in Cypress and used to shoot with Johnny Ingram and Adam Guggisberg and a few others at the Gander Mtn.....


I live in Lake Jackson, It's about 50 miles or so south of Houston. I'm actually planning to move in the near future to the Beaumont/Port Neches area.


----------



## mathews95

just signed on for the hunting staff!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

welcome man. you will love the stabs trust me


----------



## LCA

Are there any dealers on AT???


----------



## rednecbowhunter

you can order right from there website. Smoothstability..com

or you can pm john1720 on here. 

What are you looking for?


----------



## LCA

rednecbowhunter said:


> you can order right from there website. Smoothstability..com
> 
> or you can pm john1720 on here.
> 
> What are you looking for?



I am thinking about a high roller... can i get one with anodized wieghts??? i see some that are... how about sticker color schemes??? thanks


----------



## gauge1972

what do ya mean hopperton ,, red ??????????????????? red and black ladybugs sounds better doesnt it .. come on man show it !!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

gauge1972 said:


> what do ya mean hopperton ,, red ??????????????????? red and black ladybugs sounds better doesnt it .. come on man show it !!!!!!!


You owed me! LOL

MAybe after Keystone this week I will add some, but dragon flies would be qalot nicer on that pretty Blue Exceed, some "baby blue/pink" strings


----------



## gauge1972

yeah more than one lol .... but baby blue and pink hmmm i am going to kens tomarrow maybe i will look into that lol as long as you add ther dragonflys


----------



## Hopperton

Anyone on the staff going to Keystone?


----------



## johnh1720

LCA said:


> I am thinking about a high roller... can i get one with anodized wieghts??? i see some that are... how about sticker color schemes??? thanks


pm sent to ya.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> You owed me! LOL
> 
> MAybe after Keystone this week I will add some, but dragon flies would be qalot nicer on that pretty Blue Exceed, some "baby blue/pink" strings


"baby blue/pink" where did u get that on from? Oh wait I know me lol.


----------



## bushmasterar15

ohiohunter02 said:


> I'm running a Bernies 3" heavy duty offset with 45 degree angle and quick disconnect..


Thanks I'll check into the Bernies. Also been looking at the platinum doinker mount.


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> Thanks I'll check into the Bernies. Also been looking at the platinum doinker mount.


I would go with Bernies. I saw it and it is very impressive and reasonably priced.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> "baby blue/pink" where did u get that on from? Oh wait I know me lol.


You said that on the phone and it just clicked!! I was already on AT so I had to post it, I owe ya a beverage for the help.


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> I would go with Bernies. I saw it and it is very impressive and reasonably priced.


I have been using Bernies Heavy Duty offset knuckle, very adjustable and well machined. Pay no attention to the stabilizer attached:smile:.


----------



## apache64D

My 3D rig set up for hunter class..got my Hot Shot 4 finger Tempest today too!


----------



## garrickt

Looks good. Let me know how you like that release, thinking about getting one. I've only shot with wist straps previously.


----------



## apache64D

Ive shot wrist straps only also. I love this release! Ive shot about 40 arrows out of it today and its just great! You can adjust tension and even move the thumb in, out, up, or down. I would recommend it to anyone wanting to go from wrist to something more!

Matter of fact. Im still shooting it how it came. No adjustments at all! Just a great release!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Got my stabs in today ,got them put on. Man what a differance. NOw if the rain would go away so I can get in some practice.


----------



## garrickt

Updated my website a little tonight, added some links to the front page. let me know what you think.
http://www.bluffcountrybowhunter.com


----------



## 12RingKing

Anyone shooting them 8" Stabs? If so, how you liking them compared to the 12's?


----------



## 12RingKing

garrickt said:


> Updated my website a little tonight, added some links to the front page. let me know what you think.
> http://www.bluffcountrybowhunter.com


The SS link needs to be bigger!!!!!! LOL :thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

12RingKing said:


> Anyone shooting them 8" Stabs? If so, how you liking them compared to the 12's?


I'm using the 8" hunter model on my Z7. Works great the pins don't move. Groups are really tight.


----------



## 12RingKing

Excellent! That's what I want for clearance issues in a ground blind. Thanks for the info dude!


----------



## archerynchrist

Got the new stab and side rod this afternoon can't wait to use it tonight!!!


----------



## archerynchrist

Post pics tomorrow of the set up!!!


----------



## Hopperton

garrickt said:


> Updated my website a little tonight, added some links to the front page. let me know what you think.
> http://www.bluffcountrybowhunter.com


That is neat to have a link and post stuff.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter

How long did you guys have to wait for your stabs.? Ive been waiting for a week. I really am excited to shoot it.


----------



## apache64D

about the same...maybe a few days past a week..It'll be there though


----------



## Hopperton

Man I shot a bowtech alot this morning and I think my smooth stability may be leaving its home with the hoyt and going onto a specialist or 350.


----------



## apache64D

I've shot a 350, those things are nice..But all the issues i've read in the past (while studying on a new bow) kinda hold me back from actually getting one..Thats one reason I replaced my 82nd Airborne


----------



## JONEZ24

*New addition!!*

Went out the front door this afternoon and look what the brown truck left me. My new High Roller side bar, hat, patch and decals. Just threw it on to see what it would do and snapped a couple of pictures. Since taking the pics, I have removed the decals on the long bar and put the decals on the side bar. I need to black out the weights on the sidebar to match the weights on the long bar, anyone have any ideas on something durable?










Also got my Hot Shot Tempest 3 finger this last week and have spent a lot of time getting it just right for me. Man is this thing nice, it can be adjusted in so many ways it truly fits my hand and shooting style.


----------



## johnh1720

Sent ya a pm Nick.


----------



## johnh1720

Lets see some more pics guys. Also I have been talking to Ryan about a monthly reward program for the staff. Details will be coming soon.


----------



## Hopperton

apache64D said:


> I've shot a 350, those things are nice..But all the issues i've read in the past (while studying on a new bow) kinda hold me back from actually getting one..Thats one reason I replaced my 82nd Airborne


 
Tell you what if you buy the 350 you can get it tuned to totally center of the riser and if you cant you can PM Baldyhunter and he will walk you through it or buy it off him and it will show up at your house with brand new after market strings and your original in the box and it will be tuned perfect to the center of the bow especially if you send him your rest. I am more then likely going to get one here in a couple weeks.


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> Lets see some more pics guys. Also I have been talking to Ryan about a monthly reward program for the staff. Details will be coming soon.


Do we have any business cards or handouts I can give to folks or just leave at the local clubs?


----------



## apache64D

did some more shooting today..Really loving this new Hoyt/SS mix!


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Do we have any business cards or handouts I can give to folks or just leave at the local clubs?


Yep I will get some in the mail to ya.


----------



## 12RingKing

Got my new year round "lease" set up for the spring and summer months today. It only for hogs so that's kinda a bummer because they have some nice bucks out there. I'm planning on filming all of my hunts and putting some videos together. Anyone know of some good video editing software to use for this? It need to be as professional as possible. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Hopperton

I am looking to get some guys together myself and try some hog hunting in souther ohio for a weekend or something.


----------



## 12RingKing

I got this opportunity through a friend of mine who works with a lady who's tired of all the hogs. We set up 3 pens today and put some lures in there. We also set up two climbing stands and 2 feeders so we can have a little fun with our bows. The lady's pretty cool about it so far. She just dosn't want us killing her deer. We should be eating some hog pretty soon though. They have torn up everything on her property. Her husband says he sees an 8 point every morning walking in front of their house through a hay field. He says it pretty wide and has about 8" to 10" tall tines. It's going to be awfully hard not to put an arrow through him if he's ever under my feeder! LOL

Hogs are fun to hunt, to me it's a lot easier. They don't spook as easily as deer do from my experience. They make a bunch of noise themselves so it allows you to be a little noiser when they come into shooting range. I wish I could figure out how to take the pictures off my phone and put them on my computer. I have a bunch from our hunt in Mason, TX. The deer are the size of dogs there but they're EVERYWHERE!!! I got me a nice 90-100LB sow while I was there too.


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> I got this opportunity through a friend of mine who works with a lady who's tired of all the hogs. We set up 3 pens today and put some lures in there. We also set up two climbing stands and 2 feeders so we can have a little fun with our bows. The lady's pretty cool about it so far. She just dosn't want us killing her deer. We should be eating some hog pretty soon though. They have torn up everything on her property. Her husband says he sees an 8 point every morning walking in front of their house through a hay field. He says it pretty wide and has about 8" to 10" tall tines. It's going to be awfully hard not to put an arrow through him if he's ever under my feeder! LOL
> 
> Hogs are fun to hunt, to me it's a lot easier. They don't spook as easily as deer do from my experience. They make a bunch of noise themselves so it allows you to be a little noiser when they come into shooting range. I wish I could figure out how to take the pictures off my phone and put them on my computer. I have a bunch from our hunt in Mason, TX. The deer are the size of dogs there but they're EVERYWHERE!!! I got me a nice 90-100LB sow while I was there too.


What state are you in .


----------



## Deer Slayer I

598 vegas last night a pic of my rig a cyborg with my smooth stablility set up and my shooting buddy rock


----------



## apache64D

12RING, What kind of phone you got? I might be able to explain how to take them off or post them FROM the phone.


----------



## 12RingKing

Texas, and I have a Samsung Rugby 2. I've tried all types of ways...I guess I am not competent enough to figure out this new technology. Kinda wish I had got the iPhone, they seem a lot easier to work!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> 598 vegas last night a pic of my rig a cyborg with my smooth stablility set up and my shooting buddy rock


Lookin good.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. It's going to be an awsome day today. The weather ppl are calling for the high 70's low 80's.
Don.


----------



## JONEZ24

I will trade, We just got hit by the blizzard less than a week ago and we got 5" of snow yesterday with more for today and tomorrow! If that is not bad enough the highs Tuesday and wednesday drop into the teens and below zero at night. This is killing my shooting!


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Shot a 3-D shoot last nite and Again Kicked butt..Took first and the money came home with me again.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

congrats man

I have been working on redoing my weights on my high roller. I am just doing the hub first and will post pics when i get it painted. The primer is drying right now.


----------



## zestycj7

Well I got my bow and arrows setup and ready for Vegas. I spent all my extra cash on arrows, entry and hotel. So I had to builb my own V-bar and rear stabs, I think they look good behind the Smooth Stability 8" out front. My wife and I are heading out Thursday morning, only a 4 1/2 hour drive.
Here are 2 pics.
Don.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well I got to shoot today and man what a differance the ss stab makes. GReat product and Im glad to help rep them.


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> Well I got my bow and arrows setup and ready for Vegas. I spent all my extra cash on arrows, entry and hotel. So I had to builb my own V-bar and rear stabs, I think they look good behind the Smooth Stability 8" out front. My wife and I are heading out Thursday morning, only a 4 1/2 hour drive.
> Here are 2 pics.
> Don.
> View attachment 997678
> View attachment 997679



Good luck Don.


----------



## johnh1720

sc4x4truck said:


> Well I got to shoot today and man what a differance the ss stab makes. GReat product and Im glad to help rep them.


We are glad to have you onboard with us.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Thanks John, Got a shoot this coming sat can't wait to see what kind of talking I get from them.


----------



## apache64D

First 3d shoot on the 27th!! Also thinking about trying out a 5spot league in Bowling Green ky but ive never shot 5spot. Dont know how to score or anything!


----------



## bushmasterar15

apache64D said:


> First 3d shoot on the 27th!! Also thinking about trying out a 5spot league in Bowling Green ky but ive never shot 5spot. Dont know how to score or anything!


Here is a 5 spot target to help you score it.


----------



## SHUEY

Mine came in the mail Saturday. I shot in the basement for a while and and i have to tell you I like it alot!


----------



## apache64D

bushmasterar15 said:


> Here is a 5 spot target to help you score it.


Thanks man!


----------



## alfabuck

I messed around a little today with the new stabilizers. I found it settles my bow Alot faster with a 10 degree down offset. I gotta get a hold of Ryan for a few more SS stickers. I'm liking the looks of the original logo on my high roller.


----------



## archerynchrist

Shoot 5 spot last night with my smooth stab set up! Amazing!! First round shot 300 with 36X's.


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> I messed around a little today with the new stabilizers. I found it settles my bow Alot faster with a 10 degree down offset. I gotta get a hold of Ryan for a few more SS stickers. I'm liking the looks of the original logo on my high roller.


MAN!!! I love the look of that bow!!!! I just wish I could get my stab ordered!!! lol


----------



## johnh1720

12RingKing said:


> MAN!!! I love the look of that bow!!!! I just wish I could get my stab ordered!!! lol


Sorry about that Doug had some computer problems. I will be calling you tomorrow.


----------



## ejd1017

Still looking for my first 300. Had a 299 with 36 X's this week. How much difference does a side bar make? Also how do you know if you need one? Thanks for any help. Elijah


----------



## JONEZ24

How much a side bar helps depends on so many things. I just started shooting one and it works great with one of my bows but I have had a difficult time setting it up for the other. I even use the same front bar on both bows and it balances totally different on each bow.


----------



## mathews95

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Just sent in to get my other SS stuff. Now when my bow arrives I'll be all set.


----------



## johnh1720

Let's see some more pics.


----------



## garrickt

OK, same bow but I put black limbs on it. Dressed up the stab a little, it is too cold to put the decal on my truck so I chopped it.








John,
I'll be needing another big decal:smile:


----------



## alfabuck

Lol!!!!thats great!!!!


----------



## garrickt

Evening everyone. -9 right now, supposed to be 42 on Sunday, I might want to wear shorts:teeth:.


----------



## 12RingKing

garrickt said:


> Evening everyone. -9 right now, supposed to be 42 on Sunday, I might want to wear shorts:teeth:.


42 in Texas is long johns and jacket weather!!!!! LOL


----------



## backwardshooter

12 here in pa. and they say it will be -11 by morning. I just hope my car will start when I go to work.


----------



## Hopperton

garrickt said:


> Evening everyone. -9 right now, supposed to be 42 on Sunday, I might want to wear shorts:teeth:.


I was in Denver this morning and it was -25 then I got home to Ohio about an hour ago and it was 10; this weather sucks.


----------



## Hopperton

*Pic of me hat and stab all in one.*

Well here is a pic of myself actually wearing the Smooth Stability (I like it) hat at the Keystone shoot Monday.

Dont ask I shot crappy; had some equipment problems which I can only blame on myself. I will redeem myself in a couple weekd when our first local 3D shoots start. The Hoyt banner was a accident I just happened to be on target 30 when the pic was taken and the abnner was on the wall. Some day there will be Smooth Stability banners at the national shoots.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. Getting ready to head out to Vegas.
It is 55 deg. outside right now, going to be another awsome day.
Talk to you all on Monday, let ya know how bad I did...LOL
Don.


----------



## archerynchrist




----------



## alfabuck

Very nice looking rig archerynchrist. I love these stabilizers man. I'm liking the looks of these things so much I gotta post more pics of my rig. Lol. You guys are probably getting tired of seeing this thing. I never do. Lol!


----------



## apache64D

very nice


----------



## garrickt

Hey alfabuck, what lengths are you running for your stabs?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

the bows look great guys. as soon as i get mine done i will post some pics. it will be awhile thought doing something to the weights


----------



## alfabuck

garrickt said:


> hey alfabuck, what lengths are you running for your stabs?


im running a 28" out front and an 8" sidebar.


----------



## ejd1017

Evening bump. Good looking rigs guys.


----------



## ADDChild

Man the bows look great! I will post a picture soon too of my destroyer 350 with the SLR stab. Sick!


----------



## ADDChild

*Bowtech Destroyer with SS Skulz camo stabilizer*









Here's me with my bow and my shorter stabilizer. I'll post some more pictures with the new stab soon. Too cold to go outside (10 degrees) so I'll just have to wait to try the new stab out...DOH!


----------



## 12RingKing

Those are some sick looking bows!!!! I'll never get tired of seeing them!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Hey John do you know when my side bar got shipped out? Also did you get my email about the weights?


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Hey John do you know when my side bar got shipped out? Also did you get my email about the weights?


Pm sent.


----------



## 12RingKing

Morning Bump


----------



## mathews95

10:43 bump


----------



## garrickt

mathews95 said:


> 10:43 bump


But your post says 10:41 LOL!


----------



## backwardshooter

Got my stab. today, looks awsome on my bow. I went to the club and shot a 600 round(I havent shot one in years) and shot a 261. Every quarter got better with a last of 147 with 12-x. I cant beleive how these stabs. hold. Love it.


----------



## backwardshooter

Ill try to post pics tomarrow.


----------



## alfabuck

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

Shot our first 3d shoot this today. Had a great time, The guys like the stabs had a lot of questions asked today. Overall a good day the range


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone is having a great evening.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Anybody heard from John today or yesterday


----------



## johnh1720

I'm here. I sent you a pm.


----------



## ejd1017

Evening bump hopefully post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hopperton

Yup I need to post some new pics tomorrow, I jsut got a Destroyer 350 now I need an SLR on it thought because it sure does not need to much weight.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I need some of those Bowjax that everyone is putting on their stabs. Where is the best place to get them and what size do I need to get.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I just bought some from the bowjax website. You will need the 1" size


----------



## johnh1720

Yep those fit perfect.


----------



## alfabuck

Was out shooting the new stabs today and they are driving tacks. They look and feel awesome!!!


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> Was out shooting the new stabs today and they are driving tacks. They look and feel awesome!!!


Good shooting Alfabuck!


----------



## backwardshooter

I just got back from the club. The new stab. is great, and shootig good groups. I let 2 guys shoot it and I think both will be buying one. They were both impressed with the way thier bows held with it on.


----------



## JONEZ24

Haven't had much time to shoot in the last week. Spent a good portion of the day running barbed wire fence for the property own where we hunt. Got it done so now I think I have locked down that spot for a while. I hope to get more range time this week. Hope everyone is doing well with these awesome stabs.


----------



## jace814

backwardshooter said:


> I just got back from the club. The new stab. is great, and shootig good groups. I let 2 guys shoot it and I think both will be buying one. They were both impressed with the way thier bows held with it on.


Was very impressed felt really nice on the carbon matrix


----------



## backwardshooter

jace814 pm sent


----------



## gatorgirl

Just got back from shooting the NAA/USA archery Oklahoma State Championship and Oklahoma State JOAD Championship and ended up getting gold in both. Shooting a High Roller and love it.


----------



## Hopperton

gatorgirl said:


> Just got back from shooting the NAA/USA archery Oklahoma State Championship and Oklahoma State JOAD Championship and ended up getting gold in both. Shooting a High Roller and love it.


Nice


----------



## 1hotdoe

gatorgirl said:


> Just got back from shooting the NAA/USA archery Oklahoma State Championship and Oklahoma State JOAD Championship and ended up getting gold in both. Shooting a High Roller and love it.


Wow, that's some good shooting! Congrats!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

I hope this works I am not good with computers I


----------



## johnh1720

gatorgirl said:


> Just got back from shooting the NAA/USA archery Oklahoma State Championship and Oklahoma State JOAD Championship and ended up getting gold in both. Shooting a High Roller and love it.


Congratulations!! Way to go.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

mornin everyone and congrats gatorgirl


----------



## zestycj7

*Back from Vegas*

Well shooting Vegas was a real wake up call....LOL
I need to get some shooting glasses for sure, couldn't see worth a darn. I just tryed to hit the center of the blurry gold spot, that was after I got my nerves under control, was shaking like a dog pooping razor blades....LOL
Over all I had the time of my life and can't wait to donate my money again next year.
My Smooth Stability stabilizer got a ton of looks and was asked alot about it. It works so awsome. My bow was real steady inspite my shaking...LOL
Ended up in 16th place,not bad from what I was told for a first time shooting Barebow.
This is the best pic my wife was able to get of me shooting (new camera).
Don.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

good job and congrats. next year you will kmow what to expexct


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> View attachment 1004582
> 
> 
> I hope this works I am not good with computers I


I love the Ultratec's but that is not an "04" it is "05" or newer.


----------



## johnh1720

Good job Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton I bought this bow off my cousin and he said he got it in july of 04


----------



## 1hotdoe

Happy Valentine's Day, SS Family!


----------



## Hopperton

1hotdoe said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, SS Family!


You also 1hotdoe.


----------



## johnh1720

Just so everyone knows we are now carrying all colors of Bowjax. Pm me for pricing. Also we have shooters shirts available I will post a pic tomorrow morning. Lead time on them is one week.


----------



## apache64D

oh oh! I want a shooter shirt!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning everyone.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

morning guys


----------



## Hopperton

John can you send out patches or email me the emblem, I am going to have a shirt from Baldy's that I would put the patch or name on. Or maybe just have a second shooters shirt.


----------



## seindhunter

I can't wait to see the shooters shirts


----------



## alfabuck

iI need a shooter shirt pronto!!!!Give me a ring Johnny.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> John can you send out patches or email me the emblem, I am going to have a shirt from Baldy's that I would put the patch or name on. Or maybe just have a second shooters shirt.


Pm sent.


----------



## johnh1720

Here are the shirts.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Here are the shirts.


Sweet, I may just take the shirt to the same person that is doing Baldy's and have his logo put on the back. Thos are sharp are they the breathable material?


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Sweet, I may just take the shirt to the same person that is doing Baldy's and have his logo put on the back. Thos are sharp are they the breathable material?


Yes they are.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Yes they are.


I am pumped to get on the course.


----------



## zestycj7

John,
The shirts look awsome. What are they going to run price wise?
Don.


----------



## JONEZ24

Was wondering the same thing?


----------



## apache64D

How do I order a shirt John?


----------



## zestycj7

John,
By chance are there going to be any dress type (button up)shooters shirts at any time?
Don.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

the shirts look great John. 

Went up to the shop today to shoot my Accomplice 34 and my SS High Roller some. I decided to shot a 5 spot round and ended up with a 290 32X. I think that was pretty good since I dont really shoot much indoors and have only shot a 5 spot for score maybe 3 times and that was 2 years ago. The 34 and the high roller shoot great the more I shoot this bow and stab the more i like them. When I get my side bars setup I think it will help my score. What do you guys think is that score decent for basiclly a first timmer?


----------



## johnh1720

The shirts are $35.00 plus shipping. They are available in all colors. If anyone wants one shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## apache64D

Email sent


----------



## rednecbowhunter

morning everyone


----------



## zestycj7

Morning Nathan, and everyone else at Smooth Stability.
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

Afternoon fellas.


----------



## apache64D

Hello all. I'll be ordering my shirt soon and my first 3D of the season is in two weeks!


----------



## mathews95

oh the wait for my 12'' SS!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

evening bump with some new pics with my new strings:wink:...... Guys the shooter shirts are very comfortable and breathable.....First 3d shoot is less than 2 weeks away and my MBR setup is rocking.....


----------



## johnh1720

Looks great Joe. I got a couple of decals so you can represent lol.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Who all on the SS team is shooting MBR this year at any of the IBO Triple Crown events?   been thinking about getting a group together for the team competition...


----------



## backwardshooter

Just got in from shooting, and the more I shoot my new stab. the better I like it. Tighter groups, better hold. Love it.


----------



## alfabuck

I'm shooting MBR not sure how many of the legs I'll make this year though.


----------



## Hopperton

Got my next stailizer ordered cant wiat for it.


----------



## gametaker

can we get lighter colors. tooooo hot for arizona summers


----------



## Hopperton

yes John said there are alot of colors to chose from.


----------



## 12RingKing

Got my new stab in yesterday and got it on my bow. I have a 3d this sunday to go to and I can't wait! I will post pics later this weekend so you guys can check it out.


----------



## johnh1720

Here are the shirt colors available purple,orange,red,green,black,blue,and white. 3XL and larger are $3.00 more.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Might have to get me a orange one.


----------



## Da_Bull

Sweet 3xl and purple I'll send ya email bout it next day or two


----------



## rednecbowhunter

lets take it to the top


----------



## ILMathewsPro

Hey John. Thanks for hooking up Kelley Ray with Smooth Stability. He will be good for you guys. 

Gary


----------



## Deer Slayer I

shooying mbr trying to go to all 3


----------



## apache64D

Just ordered my shooters shirt!


----------



## Hopperton

Ordered my new Tempest today should be here next week. Whooooo Hooooo.


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> Here are the shirt colors available purple,orange,red,green,black,blue,and white. 3XL and larger are $3.00 more.


Where are you getting them from? Website? To check the color samples.


----------



## ADDChild

My SLR stabilizer came with the MaxJax dampener.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

night guys got to be at the archery shop at 10am


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day.
Rainning here this weekend, so not able to get out to the range.
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Where are you getting them from? Website? To check the color samples.


Let me check on it for you Rick. I am not sure.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Heading to the Post Office to see if my SLR's came in.


----------



## ejd1017

299 with 41 X's thats my personal best. Thanks Smooth Stability. Hopefully that 300 will come soon.


----------



## backwardshooter

Got new arrows, combined with my Smoot Stability stab. I am really looking forward to turning heads and makeing an impact on the course this year. The stab is working awsome. Showed my stab to Hoyt pro Dale Jones today and he really liked it.


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Got new arrows, combined with my Smoot Stability stab. I am really looking forward to turning heads and makeing an impact on the course this year. The stab is working awsome. Showed my stab to Hoyt pro Dale Jones today and he really liked it.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## johnh1720

ejd1017 said:


> 299 with 41 X's thats my personal best. Thanks Smooth Stability. Hopefully that 300 will come soon.


No, thank you for choosing us!


----------



## Da_Bull

zestycj7 said:


> Morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day.
> Rainning here this weekend, so not able to get out to the range.
> Don.


Man if it was only raining here !!!! I'd probibly go shooting lol


----------



## Deer Slayer I

i would also like to see the colors before ordering + the availablity of having other printing on the shirt


----------



## apache64D

Anyone planning on shooting the ASA in Augusta? My wife and I are from there so we have plenty of places to stay..I'm planning on going but still not quite sure because I don't have any vacation at work (due to contract change). Anyways, if anyone is wanting to go but on the fence about it because of hotel costs, you can always stay with a member of my family, lol...My sister also works at a hotel off Gordon Highway, and could get you a better price! let me know!


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> i would also like to see the colors before ordering + the availablity of having other printing on the shirt


I should have the colors by tomorrow.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

a balmy 19degrees this morning but sunshine and no wind sighting my 3d bow in with my high roller anybody going to pa state ibo/rt157 money shoot or the indoor worlds


----------



## Hopperton

Deer Slayer I said:


> a balmy 19degrees this morning but sunshine and no wind sighting my 3d bow in with my high roller anybody going to pa state ibo/rt157 money shoot or the indoor worlds


I hope to be at both, wether I am shooting my "A" game or not. I am having some trouble this week shooting, I switched bows and I love the new bow but I need to shoot alot to get used to it. I also think I may need to go a littl less in the stabilizer so I am waiting for another one from SS. When do you plan to shoot both? I have not decided what day I will go to Indoor Worlds.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

shooting indoor worlds at 1230 sat going to shoot the money shoot at 157 on saturday turn around go down to foxpros on sunday for 10 line


----------



## JONEZ24

Been doing a lot of playing with my 2 set ups. I am amazed at how versatile these stabs are. I have switched my high roller and side bar over to what I call my hunting bow, 32" ATA with 7" brace and it shoots like a dream. I have never shot with a side bar until recently and now I find it weird to shoot without on. Decided to switch my Target set up around to finish my indoor hunter league. Put my 12" with 13oz on the front of my 36"ATA with 6.5" brace and it still shoots amazing, even without the side bar. The more I play around with these stabs the more impressed I become with what they can do to the feel and shootability.


----------



## johnh1720

JONEZ24 said:


> Been doing a lot of playing with my 2 set ups. I am amazed at how versatile these stabs are. I have switched my high roller and side bar over to what I call my hunting bow, 32" ATA with 7" brace and it shoots like a dream. I have never shot with a side bar until recently and now I find it weird to shoot without on. Decided to switch my Target set up around to finish my indoor hunter league. Put my 12" with 13oz on the front of my 36"ATA with 6.5" brace and it still shoots amazing, even without the side bar. The more I play around with these stabs the more impressed I become with what they can do to the feel and shootability.


Well said Nick!!!!


----------



## rocket80

Thanks again John for hooking me up with the ten inch stab yesterday. I look forward to trying it out this weekend.


----------



## mathews95

to the top!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Since school was cancelled today, I had some time to mess around. I have been working to get over the top on 5-spot and hit a wall so back to the basement to work on everything. I shrunk down a 5-spot target to 75% of its original size (shooting 15 yds in basement) and started at it with a combo I have been working on. 2010 Hoyt Turbohawk (hunting bow) with HHA sight, trophy taker drop away, and my 28" high roller with single side bar. I shot a round to see what this bow would do and boy was I surprised. When I tallied the results, I shot 300-49X. I know it is not at 20 yds and there was no pressure but I have to start somewhere. I had been shooting this bow for most of my bowhunter league and shooting some decent scores with it but with the HR, it was lights out. I will be happy when the league is over so that I can finally put together the bow I will be shooting all of 3D season.


----------



## alfabuck

The stabilizers are performing awesome. I'm loving them more and more everytime I shoot them. I been toting with weight configurations and I'm starting to feel really comfortable with them. Going to shoot a 5spot tommorrow with my new HT arrows. Can't wait to start hitting some IBO shoots. TTT for the best stabs out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apache64D

My SS is also performing awesome...Practiced this weekend while helping a few buddies get into archery...My first 3D shoot is Sunday and I can't wait!! Also made plans to represent SS while in Augusta for the ASA there!


----------



## alfabuck

apache64D said:


> My SS is also performing awesome...Practiced this weekend while helping a few buddies get into archery...My first 3D shoot is Sunday and I can't wait!! Also made plans to represent SS while in Augusta for the ASA there!


Good luck out there and keep it fun!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

The one thing I think is funny, is when you tell someone how the stab works and they dont beleive what you told them. You have them put it on and watch thier jaw drop because it holds and feels great. I love it !!!! KUDOs to the best stab on the market


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> My SS is also performing awesome...Practiced this weekend while helping a few buddies get into archery...My first 3D shoot is Sunday and I can't wait!! Also made plans to represent SS while in Augusta for the ASA there!


Excellent I know you will do us proud.


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> The one thing I think is funny, is when you tell someone how the stab works and they dont beleive what you told them. You have them put it on and watch thier jaw drop because it holds and feels great. I love it !!!! KUDOs to the best stab on the market


Thank you. These stabs are truely amazing.


----------



## johnh1720

A big shout out and congratulations to staff shooter Dan Perdieu for placing 3rd at the first leg of the IBO Southern Triple Crown in Alabama.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> A big shout out and congratulations to staff shooter Dan Perdieu for placing 3rd at the first leg of the IBO Southern Triple Crown in Alabama.


Nice I hope it rubs off on the rest of us.


----------



## kellynmb

Cool I hope so to have a shoot this weekend congrates to Dan Perdieu for the 3 rd at the IBO Southern Triple Crown.


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats man, very good shooting. You had an unfair advantage though......a Smooth Stability stabilizer. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Well fellas i finally shot my first 5 spot round of my life tonight. I am a 3d shooter and never did the spot thing before. I used my HT-3s for the first time and and ended up with a 297 with 48Xs. Im not happy though since i made a few mistakes that i know i shouldn't have. Had a good time though and 66lbs catches up with you fast shooting a 5 spot lol!!I need to start shooting more i guess.


----------



## alfabuck

Oh yeah I forgot to add the stabilizers are freaking absolutely awesome. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720

Nice job John.


----------



## backwardshooter

alfabuck said:


> Well fellas i finally shot my first 5 spot round of my life tonight. I am a 3d shooter and never did the spot thing before. I used my HT-3s for the first time and and ended up with a 297 with 48Xs. Im not happy though since i made a few mistakes that i know i shouldn't have. Had a good time though and 66lbs catches up with you fast shooting a 5 spot lol!!I need to start shooting more i guess.


Nice job , next time will be a lot easier


----------



## seindhunter

I'm hoping to shoot a 300 in league tonight. Only a couple of weeks till we start shooting 3D.


----------



## johnh1720

Good luck tonight.


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> Well fellas i finally shot my first 5 spot round of my life tonight. I am a 3d shooter and never did the spot thing before. I used my HT-3s for the first time and and ended up with a 297 with 48Xs. Im not happy though since i made a few mistakes that i know i shouldn't have. Had a good time though and 66lbs catches up with you fast shooting a 5 spot lol!!I need to start shooting more i guess.


 congrats john... Thats some pretty good shooting if you aske me... Our first 3d is this weekend so hopefully we can move about in all this snow we just got and kill some foam....


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks OH , just hope they dont set out any mountain goat targets in the snow. LOL!You wont be able to find them. TTT for post number 2000 for me.I think i need to get a life lol!


----------



## apache64D

Got my pro bow pod or whatever it's called, in the mail today! Now all I need is my shooter shirt and I'll be ready for 3d!!!


----------



## garrickt

Shot my first 600 round ever. Used the 12" SS stab. 294/38x-298/ 32x for a grand total 592/71x. I don't think I did too bad for using my hunting rig. I shot better the farther into it I got which was surprising.


----------



## Hopperton

I need to shoot a 3D I want to kill rubber. The backyard target is gettign boring.


----------



## alfabuck

Hopperton said:


> I need to shoot a 3D I want to kill rubber. The backyard target is gettign boring.


I hear you there man, i'm ready to start hitting some qualifiers real soon.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

My wife and I welcomed the new addition to my family on 2/22/11. Alexis Dawn, she weighed 7lbs 3oz and was 21.5" long. Baby and mom are doing great.


----------



## alfabuck

rednecbowhunter said:


> My wife and I welcomed the new addition to my family on 2/22/11. Alexis Dawn, she weighed 7lbs 3oz and was 21.5" long. Baby and mom are doing great.


Congratulations *******! A future archer is born!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Shot my first 600 round ever. Used the 12" SS stab. 294/38x-298/ 32x for a grand total 592/71x. I don't think I did too bad for using my hunting rig. I shot better the farther into it I got which was surprising.


Good job Rick.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> My wife and I welcomed the new addition to my family on 2/22/11. Alexis Dawn, she weighed 7lbs 3oz and was 21.5" long. Baby and mom are doing great.


Congratulations to you and your new family.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congratulations to your new addition.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

thanks guys. Did yall notice the hat? Representing the SS crew


----------



## JONEZ24

Congratulations on the new addition to the family!


----------



## apache64D

rednecbowhunter said:


> thanks guys. Did yall notice the hat? Representing the SS crew


I did! I laughed. Congrats also!


----------



## backwardshooter

congrats *******, looks like a family now. noticed the hat also


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> thanks guys. Did yall notice the hat? Representing the SS crew


Lookin good.


----------



## mathews95

I just got my SS SLR!!!! now if i can go out and shoot!!!


----------



## GRIM

just shot 300 60x inside out, man i love these stabs


----------



## 12RingKing

Went to my local 3d last saturday, shot a 292. Pretty good one for the first one of the year. It was also pretty challenging. I had to crouch and get on one knee more times than I can ever remember having to in the past. 

Just out of curiosity, how much are you guys paying to shoot 3d's this year? The cost went up at the shoots that I frequent and I was kinda curious to know if their prices are a little high.


----------



## backwardshooter

We pay 10.00 a round in my area.


----------



## apache64D

between 10 and 20 dollars...depending on where at around here and if they are having anything special, like a 40 All Deer Shoot


----------



## kellynmb

Hey guys was just getting ready for a shoot this weekend at Sanddunes archery club. Cant wait just got a order in from lancater good stuff. glad to be part of the staff. Hope everybody shoot good and staight.
Kelly Rogers


----------



## kellynmb

rednecbowhunter said:


> My wife and I welcomed the new addition to my family on 2/22/11. Alexis Dawn, she weighed 7lbs 3oz and was 21.5" long. Baby and mom are doing great.


cool great job both of you.


----------



## nbsa

Hello all shot the first leg of the southern triple crown this past weekend what an awesome shoot. Will post pics as soon as I figure out how lol. It was my first tournament with my new SS stabilizer.


----------



## nbsa

Congratulations on your new family member kellymnb!!!!


----------



## archerynchrist

Congratulations man


----------



## Hopperton

Be curious to see how many new people stop into this thread today or tomorrow.

I recieved my Tempest today, love it.. ONly thing I wantr to do different is get a little stiffer spring, I like how whort the movemenet is but when wearing a jacket I want a little more pressure. Maybe I will warm up to it and deal with the high spring they send. 

3 finger feel great.


----------



## apache64D

Did they not send you two springs? My 4 finger came with an extra.


----------



## garrickt

3d shoots in my area are 10 or 12 bucks for casual ones. up to $20 for tournaments with door prizes etc.


----------



## Hopperton

apache64D said:


> Did they not send you two springs? My 4 finger came with an extra.


Yes, I shot with the lite and then the heavy, I just want the short travel with the heavey spring. I just got it today so maybe once I play another couple days I will get used to it. I really like it and my groupls were great for being its maden voyage. Makes me really want to get hte 4 finger as a spare and go back and forth so I dont get used to the travel and pull.

I know my BT Gold will be taking a back seat that is for sure.


----------



## 1hotdoe

rednecbowhunter said:


> My wife and I welcomed the new addition to my family on 2/22/11. Alexis Dawn, she weighed 7lbs 3oz and was 21.5" long. Baby and mom are doing great.


Aaaw! Congrats to you and your wife on your little bundle of joy!!! She's absolutely beautiful. Cherish every moment cus they grow up fast...


----------



## 1hotdoe

alfabuck said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to add the stabilizers are freaking absolutely awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude are u seriously posting a pic of my score card! That's messed up - I've been looking for it. 
Lol! Great shooting Alfabuck...


----------



## 12RingKing

That's about right then. Last year I was paying 8 at the local range and they went up to 12 this year. Last year at a range about 45 mins away they charged 10 and they went up to 20! I just thought that was pretty weird. They do give out stuff at the end of the year but it's for people who shoot every shoot of the year and usually I have to miss one or two due to work. 

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Shooter57

hey guy's im new staff shooter for smooth stability , i can't wait to shoot the new stabs outdoors this year i havent herd nothing but good things about the stabs. summer here we come!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Welcome all new staff members!!!!except 1hotdoe of course!!!lol!


----------



## JONEZ24

Shot the last of the 5 spot portion of our hunter league. I switched everything over to the BMXL and shot it for the first time this league season. Made a couple of mistakes but ended up with a 297-39X. With more time I know I could push that even higher. Can't wait to get to the 3D season, just got the 5X lens for my CBE scope and need to work on fine tuning my setup. TTT for some great stabs and amazing people.


----------



## buckyfever1

I look forward as a new staff member to really puttin the High Roller to the test on the ASA circut the rest of this year.....John, your a really cool guy and I look forward to a long workin relationship with Smooth Stability...........God Bless......Kelly Ray


----------



## alfabuck

Dude i am so stoked after just hearing the ASA is back in PA this season. I hope all you guys nearby can make it out to the PA state championships and help keep the ASA here for good this time. There is info under the 3d shoots forum and under NE shoots under the regional shoots forum. A championship will be held at Fryburg Sportsmans Club in PA.


----------



## ADDChild

*Congradulations!*

Congrats on the new baby! Probably could be considered the youngest member of the smooth stability team...


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yep probably could


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm hoping the new stuff is in the mailbox when I get home. I can't wait to be home.


----------



## sc4x4truck

TTT for great stabs


----------



## nbsa

Congratulations alfabuck


----------



## ejd1017

First 3D around here is next weekend and were in the middle of another round of snow. Just have to shoot inside for now and hopefully the weather will come around to kill some foam next weekend.


----------



## backwardshooter

Fryberg Sportsmans Club is only about a half hour from my house. Very nice place to shoot. Its got a good veriety of woods and fields, thickwoods and open woods, nice uphill and downhill shots.


----------



## kellynmb

Stabs look great cant wait to get mine, Ready to shoot this week end



smooth stabitity hunting staff
cnc slings pro staff
member sand dunes archery club


----------



## seindhunter

Hope to get outside and practice with the 3d bow this weekend. Only a couple of weeks till I start shooting 3D tournaments


----------



## apache64D

My first 3d of the season is in 2 days!!!!!


----------



## archerynchrist

First 3D round starts march 4th, bows not ready but hopefully i will have everything done in time!


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Man this cold is kicking my butt.Hope i can get out to shoot this weekend.


----------



## nbsa

apache64D said:


> My first 3d of the season is in 2 days!!!!!


Good luck at your shoot


----------



## Major257

New staff shooter here and I can't wait for this snow to go away so I can get out and test it out.


----------



## garrickt

Man I was close last night. No drops with 3 arrows left to send. I started thinking too much. Ended the night with 299/38x. I wish work would pick up so I could get the High Roller ordered but the 12" is working pretty good for me in the mean time.


----------



## Olydog

Well count me among the m.i.a. recently. Sorry everybody. On a positive, here are some pics of my Axe-7 dipped with my Smooth Stab.


----------



## mathews95

Pics are coming soon of the new stab on the bow!!! I've never shoot a stab this stabile.I'm very excited for the upcoming 3D shoots in your area and VERY excited for the upcoming turkey season, look forward to seeing everybody's birds on AT!!


----------



## nbsa

*at the first leg of the southern triple crown in Alabama*









this was the first tournament that i used my new SS stabalizer. it worked great had an awesome time finished 28th had a bad day on the first day came back out on the second day and set them on fire.


----------



## Da_Bull

nbsa said:


> View attachment 1014919
> 
> 
> this was the first tournament that i used my new SS stabalizer. it worked great had an awesome time finished 28th had a bad day on the first day came back out on the second day and set them on fire.


Awe tshirt weather !!!! I wish we had outside shooting weather its -6 ...... : )


----------



## apache64D

nbsa said:


> Good luck at your shoot


Thanks. Hopefully it won't storm like planned


----------



## Olydog

nbsa said:


> View attachment 1014919
> 
> 
> this was the first tournament that i used my new SS stabalizer. it worked great had an awesome time finished 28th had a bad day on the first day came back out on the second day and set them on fire.


I like that with the smaller end on it. I need to get one coming.


----------



## alfabuck

This gonna be a fun year shooting with the new SLRs. I'm excited to have the ASA up in these parts and I'm gonna try to make as many IBO Triple Crown legs as possible. We need to all get out there and have a fun time shooting this year. Keep it fun fellas and let's make it a great year for some great stabilizers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton

My complete set up as of today. My second SS came in and I had to throw it on.

Im luvin it. 12" on the nose.


----------



## alfabuck

Hopperton said:


> My complete set up as of today. My second SS came in and I had to throw it on.
> 
> Im luvin it. 12" on the nose.
> 
> View attachment 1014988
> View attachment 1014989


Nice rig man good luck with it this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejd1017

good Sarurday to everyone. Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend one more week until 3D here.


----------



## apache64D

Are they coming with the smaller hubs up from now? I like that!


----------



## Shooter57

good saturday everyone, headed to indoor 3d at 11:30 can't wait to burn up some foam is everyone itchy like me lol


----------



## nbsa

nice rig hopperton going to be 70 here tomorrow and i have a local shoot can not wait :BrownBear:


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
I am hopeing this storm blows through, got a 3-D shoot Sunday. It's the last shoot I will be able to do with my son, he is moveing to Fla. on the 2nd...:sad:
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

Hunter and MBR SS setups

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbsa

Nice set ups which class do you shot in IBO?


----------



## alfabuck

I'll be shooting MBR this year. I shot hunter for 2 years but last season I only made 2 state championship qualifiers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellynmb

cool pics cant wait to get my stabs, Shooting this week end.

Kelly


----------



## alfabuck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiohunter02

N


Hopperton said:


> My complete set up as of today. My second SS came in and I had to throw it on.
> 
> Im luvin it. 12" on the nose.
> 
> View attachment 1014988
> View attachment 1014989


Nice setup Eric... To bad you're not shooting with us tomorrow.....


----------



## Hopperton

ohiohunter02 said:


> N
> 
> Nice setup Eric... To bad you're not shooting with us tomorrow.....


 
Thanks everyone. I am actually thinking about getting a specialist as well to sit next to it for AHC or MBR next year plus some field since I have a field course 10 minutes from my house..

I wish I was, took 7 1/2 hours of flying from Cleveland this morning at 6:00 to get here in Portland. Weather is nicer but my bow is not here. I am so pumped to shoot. I have been shooting everyday when I get home from work. I just open up the patio walk out and my targets are there.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Is everyone having a good evening? Waiting on the winter storm to hit us here.


----------



## nbsa

10 more hours and I will be on the 3d range


----------



## Hopperton

bushmasterar15 said:


> Is everyone having a good evening? Waiting on the winter storm to hit us here.



Sure am. Just sitting here at the hotel bar in Portland for a convention. Wishing I had my bow.


----------



## apache64D

Up early this morning! First 3D shoot of the season!! I couldn't sleep, lol!!


----------



## nbsa

On the road to a 3d shoot


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to all that are shooting today. I believe the stabs are working great for all of us.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Had a bad start for 3d season.... I shot a 280 with my hunter setup.... Not bad though since I sighted the bow in at the shoot.... hope everyone had some fun today....


----------



## nbsa

Had a great shoot today shot 4 up


----------



## apache64D

Had fun! SS shot great!


----------



## ejd1017

Looks like fun wish we it was T shirt weather here. 3D starts next weekend hopefully the snow will be gone by then.


----------



## kellynmb

Shoot today did ok put new rest on bow working out bugs.

Kelly 
CNC Sling Staff Shooter
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Staff Shooter
BassPro Shop


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt BEen a rough week been under the weather can't wait to start shooting again.


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> Are they coming with the smaller hubs up from now? I like that!


They come either way.


----------



## johnh1720

Ok guys I'm back. Been down with the flu the last couple of days but I'm feelin better now.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Ok guys I'm back. Been down with the flu the last couple of days but I'm feelin better now.


Nice man good to hear you feel better. Morning bump for the thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbsa

Good morning everyone hope you all had a great weekend but its back to the ole grind stone for me.


----------



## kellynmb

Thanks again John glad to hear you feeling better.

Kelly
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
CNC Slings Shooting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## zestycj7

Happy to hear your doing better, John.
Now get back to work.....LOL
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

I'm tryin Don lol. Man a few days away and I am swamped.


----------



## backwardshooter

I want to go out shooting today, but we had massive rains last night with a lot of flooding, Im worried about getting washed away.


----------



## johnh1720

I need a canoe to get through my back yard lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Shot my first 3D of the year yesterday in Rock Hill, SC. I shot decent but man do I need to work on my yardage. Would of shot atleast 20 pts better if I wasnt so rusty with it. Got another one next weekend, I should do better there. I always shoot good at this next club so hopes are high. I finished 28 down in Mens open. Here are a few pics from the shoot.








not a bad shot. That is my arrow it was in the ASA 12 but we were shooting center 12's today.
















That is my arrow in the 12 ring on the bear


----------



## apache64D

rednecbowhunter said:


> Shot my first 3D of the year yesterday in Rock Hill, SC. I shot decent but man do I need to work on my yardage. Would of shot atleast 20 pts better if I wasnt so rusty with it. Got another one next weekend, I should do better there. I always shoot good at this next club so hopes are high. I finished 28 down in Mens open. Here are a few pics from the shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my arrow in the 12 ring


Nice pics! Wish my shirt would come in


----------



## rednecbowhunter

That is my Athens shirt. I need to order me a SS shirt


----------



## Da_Bull

you sure its not fall weather there ?? all my leaves blew into the neighbor state and the ground is all white ?? maybe its just me lol


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> Shot my first 3D of the year yesterday in Rock Hill, SC. I shot decent but man do I need to work on my yardage. Would of shot atleast 20 pts better if I wasnt so rusty with it. Got another one next weekend, I should do better there. I always shoot good at this next club so hopes are high. I finished 28 down in Mens open. Here are a few pics from the shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a bad shot. That is my arrow it was in the ASA 12 but we were shooting center 12's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my arrow in the 12 ring on the bear


Had some deceiving shots didn't they Nathan? Those out of the woods, across the field , and back into the dark woods were tough to judge.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yes they were Pete. that Bear on the front half got me good. I almost shot over his back.


----------



## asa1485

LOL.............I got lucky on him. Shot a 10 about an 1/8th out of the 12 at the 12 o'clock position.


----------



## nbsa

Got my shirts ordered today. Hope they come in before I go shot the KY IBO state


----------



## apache64D

Where's the IBO KY shoot at?


----------



## nbsa

The KY state is about 2hours south east of lexington. Not sure the name of the town. Should be on the IBO web page.


----------



## johnh1720

Pics look great Nathan.


----------



## johnh1720

Lets give a big SS family welcome to our two newest staff members Kelly Ray and Matthaus Ayers. They are both Mathews factory shooters along with Gary Rigney and bring a ton of experience and knowledge to the staff. Plus they are great shots:wink:.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

welcome to the new staff


----------



## apache64D

Welcome guys!


----------



## [email protected]

Hey everyone. Just wanted to jump in here and intro myself. I am Robin Parks, co-owner of Aim Low Productions. Aim Low is proud to be part of the SS staff. I am also the staff coordinator for Hot Shot and developed the HS co-op program with John. I hope many of you are able to take advantage of the program and we are happy to get any feedback you might have on the releases.

Robin


----------



## alfabuck

Welcome fellas. Glad to have you guys on board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

[email protected] said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to jump in here and intro myself. I am Robin Parks, co-owner of Aim Low Productions. Aim Low is proud to be part of the SS staff. I am also the staff coordinator for Hot Shot and developed the HS co-op program with John. I hope many of you are able to take advantage of the program and we are happy to get any feedback you might have on the releases.
> 
> Robin


Glad to have you on the staff Robin. Thank you you for stepping up and giving us the opportunity to shoot your products. I feel proud to be on the SS staff with the wealth of knowledge and great folks like your self offering a helping hand to the team. I wish you the best of luck out there this season and thanks for being part of the team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellynmb

bump that.

Kelly

smooth Stability Hunting Staff
CNC Slings Shooting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## apache64D

[email protected] said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to jump in here and intro myself. I am Robin Parks, co-owner of Aim Low Productions. Aim Low is proud to be part of the SS staff. I am also the staff coordinator for Hot Shot and developed the HS co-op program with John. I hope many of you are able to take advantage of the program and we are happy to get any feedback you might have on the releases.
> 
> Robin


Thanks Robin. I love my 4Finger Tempest! I do have some feedback I'll pm you sometime today when I'm not on my phone!


----------



## archerynchrist

Indoor league shoot tonight, excited to use my stabs on my new indoor setup!


----------



## apache64D

You shoot at Gander Mountian? I've wanted to come visit that league.


----------



## johnh1720

Anyone who needs the Hotshot co-op info shoot me an e-mail and I will forward it to you.


----------



## Hopperton

I have the 3 finger tempest and I am really liking it. I recieved it one day before I had to heaqd out of town so I am pumped to get home tomorrow and get shooting it more.


----------



## backwardshooter

The more I shoot my 12" SLR the more i like it. I still cant believe how my bow holds with it on. It also seems to take some jump out of my bow. lovin it.


----------



## gametaker

Just got back from southwestern triple crown in mesa az. shot decent sa t sun was bad. oh well next shoot has to be better. had some very good comments about smooth stability. i am shooting a 12 in with small hub and 2 weight rings only. bow holds well especially in the wind on sunday morning


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Talked to a guy today that stayed for the final results and I ended up finishing 5th. So I am happy with it and cant wait till sunday.


----------



## apache64D

Shot my first 5 Spot EVER tonight. 286 19x's. Not bad for little old Easton 400s. Lol


----------



## alfabuck

Went to local indoor range tonight and slung some arrows. Had a good time and tryed a new setup with my high roller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck

A few more pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauge1972

cant to wait to try a 3 finger tempest thanks robin and john for all your hard work


----------



## Hopperton

gauge1972 said:


> cant to wait to try a 3 finger tempest thanks robin and john for all your hard work


When is your coming.


----------



## johnh1720

gauge1972 said:


> cant to wait to try a 3 finger tempest thanks robin and john for all your hard work


You could try mine out lol.


----------



## johnh1720

I would like to announce that Alfabuck was the winner for this months contest and will be recieving a Smooth Stability shooters shirt.


----------



## apache64D

Awesome


----------



## nbsa

Good job alfabuck. Like the pics


----------



## kellynmb

Cool pics stabs look great.

Kelly
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
CNC Sling Shooting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff


----------



## archerynchrist

apache64D said:


> You shoot at Gander Mountian? I've wanted to come visit that league.



Ya you should definatly come up and shoot sometime we shoot every tuesday night @ 6:00!


----------



## sc4x4truck

TTT good morning everyone


----------



## ohiohunter02

gauge1972 said:


> cant to wait to try a 3 finger tempest thanks robin and john for all your hard work


 I have a 4 finger tempest if you want to try it out too... I like the fel of it better than the 3 finger...


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> I would like to announce that Alfabuck was the winner for this months contest and will be recieving a Smooth Stability shooters shirt.


SWEEEETTTT!!!!!Thanks John and the rest of the SS crew. Also thank everyone who is part of this years team, without you guys we wouldn't be able to grow and get recognition across our great country. Lets light some targets up this season fellas.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

John I sent you and pm


----------



## bushmasterar15

Alphabuck congrats. Wish my new bow would come in soon and I could get over this cold.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys and you gotta post pics of your new bow when you get it Bushmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12RingKing

I have decided on my new rig for hunting season. I should be getting it this weekend or next weekend and as soon as I get it I will post up some pics. I shot just about every bow that I could get my hands on, Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, G5, Elite, Diamond, a few PSE's, Strother, and I found what I think was the perfect bow for me. It just felt right. I can't wait to get it. I'm excited!!!!! I'll probably use it for 3D too because it just feels so good to me and it's comfortable to shoot. Maybe later I'll get something else for targets.


----------



## mathews95

probably another elite..hahhaha


----------



## garrickt

Man I did it again! On my 56th arrow. Got all flustered and missed the last one too. 298 38x. I think I pulled way too hard into the wall and sent it high, the last one was just loss of concentration. I should have let down and started the shot over. Lessons learned.


----------



## 12RingKing

mathews95 said:


> probably another elite..hahhaha


If that is directed towards me....what do you mean "another"? lol


----------



## alfabuck

*Form Video*

Steph aka 1hotdoe recorded a shot form video of me last night .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW9ylN7KHbM&feature=player_embedded If you wanna see how not to shoot watch it. Just kidding i threw it on Youtube under Spot Shooting with Smooth Stability stabilizers. Guys if you have the chance, post some videos up with you shooting your SS stabilizers on youtube to spread the word and show everyone how they work in action.


----------



## garrickt

*I took this last week.*

Enjoy a little BS while you watch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b2bqY9V8d4


----------



## backwardshooter

Awesome vidios guys. Its amazeing how steady the bows are with the SS stabs on, I hope mine looks that steady.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Ttt picked up a monster yesterday can't wait to see what speeds its getting


----------



## nbsa

Awesome videos.


----------



## sc4x4truck

nice video wish we had a place to shoot indoors here.


----------



## johnh1720

Very nice video John.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Took my Athens Accomplice 34 and my High Roller's to the range today to shoot my 2nd 5-spot with this set up. I ended up shooting a 299/37X. I was real happy with it and I cant wait to get that 300. I dropped my only point on the 2nd or 3rd end I cant remember. All in all I was happy and might go shoot another one tomorrow.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> Took my Athens Accomplice 34 and my High Roller's to the range today to shoot my 2nd 5-spot with this set up. I ended up shooting a 299/37X. I was real happy with it and I cant wait to get that 300. I dropped my only point on the 2nd or 3rd end I cant remember. All in all I was happy and might go shoot another one tomorrow.


Nice rig, I am liking the red bow jax I might need to get some of them.


----------



## Hopperton

Well I heard today I will get to meet a bunch of staffers next weekend. I will be out at the Mosquito Pot Shoot, unfortuantly I think I am going to have some smashed arrows shooting a 5 spot at 330+ fps.

Also I have not shot a 5 spot in 2 years, look out and bring a camera.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Yeah i like them to. I went with a whole RWB theme so I put red and the bow and blue on the stabs. My strings are RWspec/BWspec and look great.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Hopperton said:


> Well I heard today I will get to meet a bunch of staffers next weekend. I will be out at the Mosquito Pot Shoot, unfortuantly I think I am going to have some smashed arrows shooting a 5 spot at 330+ fps.
> 
> Also I have not shot a 5 spot in 2 years, look out and bring a camera.


You should be fine. I shot my first 5 spot last ween in two years and shot a 290


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> You should be fine. I shot my first 5 spot last ween in two years and shot a 290


Fingers are crossed.. I was sshooting 300 (38x) if I can get 290 I will be happy.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Good luck man. Take some pics and post them when you get back


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton said:


> Well I heard today I will get to meet a bunch of staffers next weekend. I will be out at the Mosquito Pot Shoot, unfortuantly I think I am going to have some smashed arrows shooting a 5 spot at 330+ fps.
> 
> Also I have not shot a 5 spot in 2 years, look out and bring a camera.


If I can get next sat. off I will be there. I have never shot a 5-spot round, but averaged 586 on 3-spot 600 round.


----------



## alfabuck

Got my new Spot Hogg bulletproof pin wrap apparal today and they are awesome. Can't wait to get everything dialed up and get ready for a buisy season. Got a big money shoot coming up and a bunch of IBO state championships to hit. If anyone has a Spot Hogg Hogg it do yourself a favor and get the new pins, they are not only unbelievably well built but they are actually brighter than the old models. Comeon guys let's see some videos and pictures of you SS in action. Post um up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthausarchery

Got my new stabs in today and I tell you what, they are amazing. I've shot shrewd, AEP, Easton, and many others but none of rem compare. First stop for these puppies is Monroe Louisiana, watch out!


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got back from my weekly hunter league and I really hate shooting the video portion of it. I have very little experience shooting it so I am definitely at a disadvantage. I ended up shooting two weeks worth of league because it went so fast. First round ended up with a 207 out of 30 arrows, not happy with it but it seems that most of the guys struggled to shoot 200. Second round I shot a 247, I started to get used to the shooting style required and it felt right. From what I can gather at this point I am definitely in the top five, maybe 2nd place. One more week to go which I heard is the toughest of all of them. 

On a side note, I think I fell in love with a new bow tonight and one will be ordered shortly. I shot a Strother SR-71 that a guy on the league has and man is this thing amazing. He had it set a 28" and 60# shooting a flatline that weighed 330 grains at a consistent 315 fps. I held and shot amazing and was extremely quiet. One of the bows will have to go to make room for my new addition very soon.


----------



## apache64D

Just got a withdraw from my bank account from Smooth Stability! Must mean my shooter shirt will be on it's way soon!


----------



## Hopperton

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got back from my weekly hunter league and I really hate shooting the video portion of it. I have very little experience shooting it so I am definitely at a disadvantage. I ended up shooting two weeks worth of league because it went so fast. First round ended up with a 207 out of 30 arrows, not happy with it but it seems that most of the guys struggled to shoot 200. Second round I shot a 247, I started to get used to the shooting style required and it felt right. From what I can gather at this point I am definitely in the top five, maybe 2nd place. One more week to go which I heard is the toughest of all of them.
> 
> On a side note, I think I fell in love with a new bow tonight and one will be ordered shortly. I shot a Strother SR-71 that a guy on the league has and man is this thing amazing. He had it set a 28" and 60# shooting a flatline that weighed 330 grains at a consistent 315 fps. I held and shot amazing and was extremely quiet. One of the bows will have to go to make room for my new addition very soon.


I thought about a strothers. I may have to try one some day.


----------



## alfabuck

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got back from my weekly hunter league and I really hate shooting the video portion of it. I have very little experience shooting it so I am definitely at a disadvantage. I ended up shooting two weeks worth of league because it went so fast. First round ended up with a 207 out of 30 arrows, not happy with it but it seems that most of the guys struggled to shoot 200. Second round I shot a 247, I started to get used to the shooting style required and it felt right. From what I can gather at this point I am definitely in the top five, maybe 2nd place. One more week to go which I heard is the toughest of all of them.
> 
> On a side note, I think I fell in love with a new bow tonight and one will be ordered shortly. I shot a Strother SR-71 that a guy on the league has and man is this thing amazing. He had it set a 28" and 60# shooting a flatline that weighed 330 grains at a consistent 315 fps. I held and shot amazing and was extremely quiet. One of the bows will have to go to make room for my new addition very soon.


They are awesome Nick. My Inspire is the best all around bow I ever owned. It's extremely quiet,smooth,accurate,shock free and Fast. I urge anyone who hasn't shot them to do so. Put a Smooth Stability on it and it is a bad @$& weapon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmasterar15

alfabuck said:


> Got my new Spot Hogg bulletproof pin wrap apparal today and they are awesome. Can't wait to get everything dialed up and get ready for a buisy season. Got a big money shoot coming up and a bunch of IBO state championships to hit. If anyone has a Spot Hogg Hogg it do yourself a favor and get the new pins, they are not only unbelievably well built but they are actually brighter than the old models. Comeon guys let's see some videos and pictures of you SS in action. Post um up!


I'll be updating my Spot Hoggs with the wraps and getting a Hogg Father.


----------



## alfabuck

bushmasterar15 said:


> I'll be updating my Spot Hoggs with the wraps and getting a Hogg Father.


Nice im getting one next season when i move up to semipro.


----------



## alfabuck

Matthausarchery said:


> Got my new stabs in today and I tell you what, they are amazing. I've shot shrewd, AEP, Easton, and many others but none of rem compare. First stop for these puppies is Monroe Louisiana, watch out!


Nice ,they are some awesome stabs, good luck with them in LA.


----------



## johnh1720

Matthausarchery said:


> Got my new stabs in today and I tell you what, they are amazing. I've shot shrewd, AEP, Easton, and many others but none of rem compare. First stop for these puppies is Monroe Louisiana, watch out!


Good luck down there young man. And second stop is next weekend at Mosquito Bowmen lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> They are awesome Nick. My Inspire is the best all around bow I ever owned. It's extremely quiet,smooth,accurate,shock free and Fast. I urge anyone who hasn't shot them to do so. Put a Smooth Stability on it and it is a bad @$& weapon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you shoot it first. It feels very different and it's not for everyone...Atleast in my experience.


----------



## 12RingKing

I don't know why I quoted you alfabuck...it's late...I better go to bed. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

12RingKing said:


> I don't know why I quoted you alfabuck...it's late...I better go to bed. LOL


Lol no problem man I knew what you meant hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah I shot the SR-71 for a while last night. The only difference between the rig I shot and my set up would be mine would be 1/2" longer DL and possibly 5# more DW. I am pretty sure I would get a 55#-65# model.


----------



## Hopperton

I hate when pages are created, I get so confused trying to figure out the conversation going on.


Does strothers have more choices on indoor bows then Bowtech?


----------



## 12RingKing

I don't know what you would consider an indoor bow, but the Inspire is probably your best bet at 36 1/2" ATA with a 7 3/8" BH. I shot the SR-71 and the Vanquish, and my favorite was the Vanquish by far. I'm not an expert archer and don't know everything there is to know about shooting but I'll give y'all some feedback of my experiences.

I went to a shop in Dayton, TX and they had both those bows on the rack. I had an idea that I wanted the SR before hand so that was the first bow that I picked out to shoot. He gave me the bow and a no-fire release and asked me to pull it back for him so he could make adjustments to the DL for me. I yanked on that thing pretty hard and it gave me hell at 70#. I thought the monster was hard to get back, the SR put that to shame. There wasn't much of a valley really to speak of so once I got it back it wanted to rip out of my hand. I told him to take it to 60# for me and it was a ton better but the valley was still really bad in my opinion. Since I will be using the bow for hunting purposes that's not going to be a very good thing for me. On the other hand the bow is super super super super quiet and shock free. If anyone has ever shot the Invasion before, it has a similar buzz in the grip on the shot but it's a little less noticeable on the Strother bows. I just knew at that point the SR wasn't for me.

I figured the longer BH of the Vanquish would be better on me so I asked him to set it up for me. I like the shorter ATA because I hunt from a ground blind on occasion as well. At 70# it was a little easier for me to get back but the valley once again had forced me to ask the guy to take it down a touch on the poundage. He put it on 63# and it was an awesome bow to shoot. I must have run 30-40 shots through it and I loved that bow. If the poundage is set comfortably you can deal with the short valley. The Vanquish was my personal favorite of the two. The feeling on the shot (with nothing on it but a QAD HD drop away) was a kick back on the shot which makes it the perfect candidate for a smooth stability stabilizer!!!!

Of all the bows that I shot that day I was shooting the Vanquish and the Destroyer 340 the most. Those two bows were up there on my top 5 list out of all the bows I shot as well!

I have to say that the feel of the grip on the strother bows is amazing to me. It's very easy to maintain the same position on the grip shot after shot after shot. It finds a place it wants to be everytime and stays there. 

.02


----------



## coelkbowhunter

3 More indoor 3-D shoots.Then it's time to go outside.


----------



## Hopperton

Can anyone post a pic of the strothers grip. I have a torqueless on my detroyer 350 and like it but I am wondering the difference.


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a pic of a Strother grip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton

alfabuck said:


> Here is a pic of a Strother grip.


Nice that is thin...

I like the purple SS on the table; is that to match Spot Hogg?


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hopperton said:


> Can anyone post a pic of the strothers grip. I have a torqueless on my detroyer 350 and like it but I am wondering the difference.


 They're comparible to an Elite bows grips... I wish I never got rid of the sr71 i had last fall.. Man that thing was one heck of a bow... At my short draw I was getting some awseome speed with Baldy's strings...


----------



## alfabuck

No thats just one Steph got from Ryan and the guys at SS for her bow.It does match nice doesn't it lol!!! I love my Strother and am thinking of getting Sr next , at a 30" draw i would be somewhere in the 340s with it!!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

thats fast, I just got a monster and 62lbs and a 333 gr arrow was 291


----------



## alfabuck

My Inspire is 65lbs 328gr arrow and 323fps.The Sr is 20 fps faster.


----------



## JONEZ24

The valley is easily adjustable on the SR by moving the stops back 1/8". You will lose minimal speed and increase draw a touch but will give to comfortable feel at the end. The SR that I shot was set a 60# and it did draw noticeably harder than other bows I have shot at that weight. I guess I just expect it out of a bow made for speed. I never noticed any buzz on the shot, definitely not like that of the invasion that I shot. I was amazed at how stable it was and how consistent that it shot for me even at a shorter draw. I can only imagine that it would get better with the addition of my SS stab. Alphabuck, with your longer draw, I would easily expect the 340 range. I am expecting low to mid 320s at 28.5" which is much faster than any bow that I have ever owned. The extra speed will definitely help with unknown yardages as long as I can continue to shoot it consistently. 

The more I talk about it the faster I want to get it in my hands!!!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

One thing that is so great about the strother bows is their efficency. They dont lose a lot of their speed when weight is added to them. Ive noticed that when it comes to my monster that wasnt the case.


----------



## alfabuck

JONEZ24 said:


> The valley is easily adjustable on the SR by moving the stops back 1/8". You will lose minimal speed and increase draw a touch but will give to comfortable feel at the end. The SR that I shot was set a 60# and it did draw noticeably harder than other bows I have shot at that weight. I guess I just expect it out of a bow made for speed. I never noticed any buzz on the shot, definitely not like that of the invasion that I shot. I was amazed at how stable it was and how consistent that it shot for me even at a shorter draw. I can only imagine that it would get better with the addition of my SS stab. Alphabuck, with your longer draw, I would easily expect the 340 range. I am expecting low to mid 320s at 28.5" which is much faster than any bow that I have ever owned. The extra speed will definitely help with unknown yardages as long as I can continue to shoot it consistently.
> 
> The more I talk about it the faster I want to get it in my hands!!!!!!


My buddy has an SR with a 27.5" draw @ 63 lbs with a 315-318 gr arrow shooting 319fps and that is an inch shorter draw but the bow has aftermarket strings and was tuned by a professional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah, tuning done by the right hands could definitely milk a few more fps out of these bows. I am excited about the KE and momentum I will be able to get out of a light draw and heavy arrows.


----------



## Hopperton

alfabuck, I seen your inquiry into the Indoor Worlds. Are you thinking about coming out?


----------



## kellynmb

New daimond by bowtech outlaw we shoot it at work with 350 gr arrow at 70 we got 321fps, With 480gr arrow we got 292, Out of a single cam bow.

Kelly 
Smooth Stability Hunting staff
CNC Slings Shooting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## alfabuck

Hopperton said:


> alfabuck, I seen your inquiry into the Indoor Worlds. Are you thinking about coming out?


I was thinking about it because i thought it was in PA for some reason. I probably wont make it out there but if i do decide to change my mind i'll let you know.


----------



## alfabuck

This is one bad bow. I know you guys are sick of seeing it! Hahaha!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnh1720

Ok here ya go John. Top this lol.


----------



## alfabuck

I just got the pics you sent me of your bow you just got back from the powder coater John. It does look SWEET like you said. And like you said your groups are getting tighter. As long as they all hit the target you should be good, even if they are in the legs.


----------



## alfabuck

I just got done talking with Lee Martin and hes gonna do my Apex in white with the cutouts in silver. It should be one bad looking machine when its finished and finally gets that SS screwed back into the riser!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Thats a pretty good one lol.


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Thats a pretty good one lol.


Hahahahahaha! Figured you would like that lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good mornin fellas. Just getting ready to head to work for the morning but I wanted to stop in and say that I just got my new string on and new cams and shot my new SS stab for the first time this week. Wow. This thing rocks. I love the look, the feel is great and I can't believe that I love SS even more than I did! Great job on the stab guys.


----------



## archerynchrist

Who all is getting ready for indoor nationals?


----------



## GRIM

just put my ss stab on my new alphamax and all I can say is wow, shoots awesome.


----------



## zestycj7

Got a local 3-D shoot in the morning, will post some pics when I get home.
Don.


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> I just got the pics you sent me of your bow you just got back from the powder coater John. It does look SWEET like you said. And like you said your groups are getting tighter. As long as they all hit the target you should be good, even if they are in the legs.


now that looks more like it... :clap:... no wonder you didn't want to shoot with me last weekend....lol


----------



## backwardshooter

I had a fun time at the club last night, shot good with SS. I also had a couple other guys looking at my stab and they liked it very much. The one guy shot it for about an hour and adjusted the weight and he said he will have one in the future. He liked it as much as I do.I dont believe I will ever shoot another stab, lovin this one to much.


----------



## johnh1720

Glad it's working for you Scott.


----------



## kellynmb

Ya Ready to seemy new stab, And cant wait to shoot with it on my bow.

Kelly
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
CNC Sling Shooting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## bushmasterar15

My spiked bolt to attach my weight/hub.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

That is really sweet looking!


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> My spiked bolt to attach my weight/hub.


How much weight does it add?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

i think the are like 4oz if i remeber right


----------



## bushmasterar15

johnh1720 said:


> How much weight does it add?


The aluminum spike is 1oz. If you want a stainless steel they are 4oz.


----------



## johnh1720

The aluminum ain't bad but the stainless would be a killer weightwise lol.


----------



## alfabuck

I been looking hard at the PSE Dominator Pro and i think i might be purchasing my first PSE. Tax return will be here in a few weeks and i think i'm gonna be adding a new bow to my arsenal.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

I'm not on the staff however; I wanted to give SS a bump. My son is also shooting one after giving mine a try. Just wanted to say thanks again for a product that performs as advertised.


----------



## alfabuck

That's awesome I wish you and your son the nest of luck with your stabilizers and feel free to come on Here and post your experiences and hang out lol! It isn't just about staff like the thread name suggests but about the stabilizers. Maybe I should have named it Smooth Stability 2011. Anyway guys here is the bow I'm really liking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well the 3D got cancled today cause of rain. Oh well there is always next weekend


----------



## backwardshooter

I just got in from my first 3d with the SS stab. It worked great and I had a lot of comments made about it . I shot a 282 of300. I was only down 4 after 15 targets, then I got cold and started punching my release I got a little upset at myself because I know better, but my 10 year old son shot a 263 with 4x in cadet class, the best he has ever shot. Im proud of him. Shoot straight always.


----------



## rdraper_3

johnh1720 said I was going to be on staff. I sent him an email several months back but never heard from him. Anyway, early this morning he sent me a pm about getting on staff. I'm waiting for him to email me the contract info now and I'll be buying 2 SS stabs for my bows.


----------



## apache64D

alfabuck said:


> That's awesome I wish you and your son the nest of luck with your stabilizers and feel free to come on Here and post your experiences and hang out lol! It isn't just about staff like the thread name suggests but about the stabilizers. Maybe I should have named it Smooth Stability 2011. Anyway guys here is the bow I'm really liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## jace814

hoping to have my tomorrow. Shot a 285 today not bad for the first 3d in 4 yrs, if the stab is as good as I think 300 is looking good.


----------



## nbsa

I shot at a local shoot today and shot 6 up my SS worked great had several comments on my SS people are liking the looks of it and the way it helps control my bow. Cannot wait to shoot next weekend tournament. Nice looking bow you are wanting Alfabuck.


----------



## JONEZ24

Can't wait for the local courses to open up. We still have a ways to go as the earliest I know to open is mid April. Until then I guess it is just some backyard shooting and the sessions at the indoor range. I was able to get out and shoot in the yard and I am feeling pretty good. Was sighting in up to 40 yards and was able to shoot 25's on a 5 spot face from 20-40 yards. I have some fine tuning to do but it is encouraging for the first outdoor adventure of the year.


----------



## 12RingKing

bushmasterar15 said:


> My spiked bolt to attach my weight/hub.


That's sweet looking!!!! I wish I would have got the buck dampeners!!! I got all does.


----------



## johnh1720

rdraper_3 said:


> johnh1720 said I was going to be on staff. I sent him an email several months back but never heard from him. Anyway, early this morning he sent me a pm about getting on staff. I'm waiting for him to email me the contract info now and I'll be buying 2 SS stabs for my bows.


Pm sent.


----------



## zestycj7

Shot a local clubs 3-D today. The weather was awsome, in the mid 70's. I ended up in 3rd place. Had lots of ppl. ask about my stabilizer. I told them to check out the websight.
Here are some pics, enjoy.
Don.
The group.







79 yard downhill.







45 yards uphill.







This was a 40 yard target. 







The end of the day.3 Firsts,2 second and my 3rd.


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> Well the 3D got cancled today cause of rain. Oh well there is always next weekend


Glad I did not drive all the way out there. How did you find out Nathan?


----------



## Hopperton

zestycj7 said:


> Shot a local clubs 3-D today. The weather was awsome, in the mid 70's. I ended up in 3rd place. Had lots of ppl. ask about my stabilizer. I told them to check out the websight.
> Here are some pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> The group.
> The end of the day.3 Firsts,2 second and my 3rd.
> View attachment 1022348


Nice group of shooters. great job. 
Wish it was 70 here

I went to an indoor waterpark Saturday morning and when I looked out the windows this morning from the room there was snow on the ground UUUUGH.

2 weeks to indoor worlds


----------



## apache64D

nice pics Zesty!


----------



## rdraper_3

johnh1720 said:


> Pm sent.


Got the email with the contract this evening. I sent you an email back and a PM on here. I have a couple of questions for you


----------



## ADDChild

*Bowtech Destroyer with SLR Stab*

Check out the pics of my Bowtech Destroyer 350 with the SLR stab. Pretty sick setup. Can't wait until it gets warmer our so I can shoot!


----------



## Hopperton

ADDChild said:


> Check out the pics of my Bowtech Destroyer 350 with the SLR stab. Pretty sick setup. Can't wait until it gets warmer our so I can shoot!
> View attachment 1022463


MANNNNNNN I want a black ops so bad. I may have to wait to order specialist. your bow looks real nice.


----------



## Hopperton

OK who on here is shooting Indoor Worlds?


----------



## 12RingKing

ADDChild said:


> Check out the pics of my Bowtech Destroyer 350 with the SLR stab. Pretty sick setup. Can't wait until it gets warmer our so I can shoot!
> View attachment 1022463


Sweet looking couch!!!! I mean bow! That's awesome looking in Black Ops! Monkey tails on a bowtech?!?! Just kidding. Looks great!!


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll post pics of my bow when I get my SLR stabilizer


----------



## 12RingKing

Me too....just waiting for my bow to get here.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm ordering my new bow soon AND I get to machine it all myself and build it when I'm done machining it! I know the owner of Athens Archery. Now that's gonna be a sweet bow that I'll NEVER part with


----------



## 12RingKing

Yeah....no person on archery talk is going to be able to give the money for the sentimental value!!!! Lol. They'd probably only want to give you $500 for it!!! Don't ask... :zip:


----------



## rdraper_3

Yeah I know, dang lowball offers anyhow.....lol. I'm buying an Athens Afflixtion soon and then an Excell(slightly modified though) for my spot bow. I currently have an Accomplice 34 that I'm using for spots.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Man I want an Afflixtion bad. I have 2 34's and love them both.


----------



## rdraper_3

The Afflixtion's are SWEET! So are the Excell's. That's what my spot bow will be.


----------



## Da_Bull

drove across the state.... I would like to say it was for better weather conditions just blowing snow and more blowing snow !!!! spring needs to get here soon so I can show off my SMOOTH STABILITY dont like the indoor shooting very much :wink:


----------



## 12RingKing

Move to Texas....We have pretty good weather all year long for outdoor shooting!


----------



## nbsa

Going to try to shoot it sat and the Kentucky IBO state sunday


----------



## nbsa

just got home from work and my shooter shirts came today they are awesome!!!! will post pics this weekend from the shoot.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## apache64D

mine came today too! awesome looking shirts! very comfortable too! Thanks Ryan! Can't wait to shoot in it this weekend!


----------



## 12RingKing

rednecbowhunter said:


> Man I want an Afflixtion bad. I have 2 34's and love them both.


I just want to shoot an Athens bow. I can't find a dealer within 300 miles of where I live! I love the look of them and if they perform half a good as they look I would have bought one.


----------



## 12RingKing

Just got the call!!!!!! My bow is here! My bow is here!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> Just got the call!!!!!! My bow is here! My bow is here!!!!!!


Pictures?????


----------



## 12RingKing

I have to wait until Friday.....but it's here!!!!! lol Pics shortly.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

where do you live 12ring?


----------



## 12RingKing

50 Miles south of Houston TX.


----------



## sc4x4truck

rdraper_3 said:


> The Afflixtion's are SWEET! So are the Excell's. That's what my spot bow will be.


hey ray glad to see you here with us


----------



## rednecbowhunter

here are 2 that are within 150 of houston

Distance: 134.4 miles
Hunters Refuge
7013 Dollarway Road, White Hall, AR 70602
(870) 247-9000


Distance: 137.8 miles
Tri County Archery
804 Crestline Drive, Mexia TX 76667
(903) 388-0255


----------



## 12RingKing

rednecbowhunter said:


> here are 2 that are within 150 of houston
> 
> Distance: 134.4 miles
> Hunters Refuge
> 7013 Dollarway Road, White Hall, AR 70602
> (870) 247-9000
> 
> 
> Distance: 137.8 miles
> Tri County Archery
> 804 Crestline Drive, Mexia TX 76667
> (903) 388-0255


The mileage is WAYYYYYYYY off. I've already checked it out. The Hunters Refuge is almost 500 miles away. Over 8 hours. Tri County archery is 220 miles away about 4 hours.


----------



## 12RingKing

from lake jackson tx.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Say guys, has anybody seen or heard from the creeper lately??:behindsof


----------



## 12RingKing

ohiohunter02 said:


> Say guys, has anybody seen or heard from the creeper lately??:behindsof


I may need to be filled in on that one.... :dontknow:


----------



## Hopperton

ohiohunter02 said:


> Say guys, has anybody seen or heard from the creeper lately??:behindsof


Who is creeper?


----------



## Hopperton

I will tell you what, I did so bad at Harrisburg Indoor Championship I am very worried about how I will shoot the next shoot. Man what a mental block. 

Wish the SS would shoot my bow for me.


----------



## Hopperton

I had a thought a few weeks back letg me know your thoughts.

If I take my large SS hub and weigth, then drill and tap the smae hole pattern of the small hub into the large hub I could actually adjust the weight of the large hubbed SS within 1oz increments and never mess with the length of the stailizer? You could even have your main weight out the front and then you little weights out the front or back. This would make the Smooth Stability stabilizer literaly the most weight adjustable stabilizer out there; I think?


----------



## 12RingKing

I get what you're saying.....give it a whirl...sounds interesting. Then post pics!!!! I found the 8" model to be a tad long for my taste on my hunting rig so I flipped the weight around and saved an inch....unless that was the way it was suppose to be originally...lol


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> I get what you're saying.....give it a whirl...sounds interesting. Then post pics!!!! I found the 8" model to be a tad long for my taste on my hunting rig so I flipped the weight around and saved an inch....unless that was the way it was suppose to be originally...lol


Yea I took my SLR and flipped the weights around and then used the longest bar I sould with the small hub so in theory the weight is literaly as far out as physically possible; the screw holding on the hub is literally right at 11 15/16" from the riser.


----------



## rdraper_3

sc4x4truck said:


> hey ray glad to see you here with us


Hey Matt, yeah I'm slow at getting things around but I'm finally getting things in order


----------



## rednecbowhunter

A buddy pointed this pic out to me in a thread in the general section
Smooth Stability being represented at the ASA this past weekend.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> A buddy pointed this pic out to me in a thread in the general section
> Smooth Stability being represented at the ASA this past weekend.


Who is he; is he on here?


----------



## 12RingKing

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I dont know but it is cool to see them at such a big shoot. Maybe John will know who he is


----------



## rednecbowhunter

also found this guys. you can use it as a desktop back drop


----------



## rednecbowhunter

12RingKing said:


> I get what you're saying.....give it a whirl...sounds interesting. Then post pics!!!! I found the 8" model to be a tad long for my taste on my hunting rig so I flipped the weight around and saved an inch....unless that was the way it was suppose to be originally...lol


long????????? I hunted with the 12" version before the SLR last year. I love it


----------



## ADDChild

Sweet looking background. Not sure I can talk the wife out of taking the picture of the kid off in place of a SS backdrop though...


----------



## alfabuck

Hopperton said:


> Who is he; is he on here?


Im pretty sure it is Matthausarchery, he is a Mathews factory shooter who is on here and is part of the staff.


----------



## mathews95

hey guys im having a little trouble with my release..its a fletcher Jimi-T and i have been jumping on the shot sometimes and others it just feels awesome....it feels like im jerking the trigger...im getting down to about 8" groups at 50yards but i can shoot 3-4" groups with my index finger scott release...Thanks for any help guys...


----------



## rednecbowhunter

alfabuck said:


> Im pretty sure it is Matthausarchery, he is a Mathews factory shooter who is on here and is part of the staff.


Thanks Alpha. I saw that pic and had to post it here


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Who is he; is he on here?





12RingKing said:


> I was wondering the same thing...





rednecbowhunter said:


> I dont know but it is cool to see them at such a big shoot. Maybe John will know who he is


Guys that is Mathews staff shooter Matthaus Ayers.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> also found this guys. you can use it as a desktop back drop


Very nice.


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> just got home from work and my shooter shirts came today they are awesome!!!! will post pics this weekend from the shoot.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan





apache64D said:


> mine came today too! awesome looking shirts! very comfortable too! Thanks Ryan! Can't wait to shoot in it this weekend!


Glad you guys got them and like them.


----------



## johnh1720

ohiohunter02 said:


> Say guys, has anybody seen or heard from the creeper lately??:behindsof




No what about you?


----------



## 12RingKing

rednecbowhunter said:


> long????????? I hunted with the 12" version before the SLR last year. I love it


Personal preference I guess. I occaionally hunt from a ground blind and I don't like it when my bow scrubs the blind or gets hung up.


----------



## backwardshooter

mathews95 said:


> hey guys im having a little trouble with my release..its a fletcher Jimi-T and i have been jumping on the shot sometimes and others it just feels awesome....it feels like im jerking the trigger...im getting down to about 8" groups at 50yards but i can shoot 3-4" groups with my index finger scott release...Thanks for any help guys...


I shoot a Jimi T also, the best way I found to shoot it is to hit full draw and set your thumb on the trigger but dont push it, tighten fingers slightly, then pull with your back muscles and pull the release into your thumb. Because the way the trigger hinges it works best to rock it into your thumb with your back. I hope this helps your shooting.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

12RingKing said:


> Personal preference I guess. I occaionally hunt from a ground blind and I don't like it when my bow scrubs the blind or gets hung up.


If ever hunt out of a blind I might see what you mean. Mostly tree stand for me. Never had any luck out of a blind.


----------



## ohiohunter02

johnh1720 said:


> No what about you?


 he's lurking somewhere around here...haha


----------



## Hopperton

midmorning bump


----------



## Hopperton

Pretty quiet in here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

rdraper_3 said:


> Hey Matt, yeah I'm slow at getting things around but I'm finally getting things in order


I here yeah I just picked up a monster you need to get one they shoot great


----------



## kellynmb

Monster maddness gettem while there hot.


----------



## JONEZ24

Just got off the phone with my local pro shop and I placed my order for my Strother SR-71. This will be the longest 1-2 weeks to get it in my hands. I will love to see how the SS performs on this bow.


----------



## mathews95

thanks for the help


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got off the phone with my local pro shop and I placed my order for my Strother SR-71. This will be the longest 1-2 weeks to get it in my hands. I will love to see how the SS performs on this bow.


Welcome to the dark side nick! You will love that bow!


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah, I couldn't be too much like you! I got it in black riser with the predator limbs. I also went with the 55-65# model, I figure I will get the best of both worlds with light weight for indoors and a little heavier for hunting and outdoor 3D. Is yours a 50-60# or a 60-70#model?


----------



## 12RingKing

JONEZ24 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't be too much like you! I got it in black riser with the predator limbs. I also went with the 55-65# model, I figure I will get the best of both worlds with light weight for indoors and a little heavier for hunting and outdoor 3D. Is yours a 50-60# or a 60-70#model?


I don't see how anyone can shoot an SR-71 at 70#....maybe I'm a wimp! lol


----------



## 12RingKing

rednecbowhunter said:


> If ever hunt out of a blind I might see what you mean. Mostly tree stand for me. Never had any luck out of a blind.


I have killed more hogs and deer out of a ground blind than a treestand. You just have to be more aware of your scent and the wind direction...that's the gimmick with ground blinds. Most companies will sell you a $400 ground blind and say it's scent proof. I've tried them I have the same luck with killing something with a $50 job off of ebay! I personally don't like to climb dew soaked ladders for treestands at 5:30 in the morning. lol. If you ever decide to use a ground blind, try to give it a couple of weeks outside in nature before you hunt it, but I bet you probably know that. It greatly increases your chances from my experiences.


----------



## JONEZ24

I thought the same thing about the invasion. I don't plan on shooting mine at 70#, I didn't even order one that high just so I won't be tempted.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good evening guy's


----------



## 12RingKing

I noticed that most people on AT have reviewed the SR-71 pretty fairly...it's super smooth, but IMHO I felt every single bit of the 70# that he had it set on!! If I was to buy one I would be forced to get the 60# and back it down a bit. But I have wrecked my shoulder in the past and I'm sure that's a contributing factor.


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't be too much like you! I got it in black riser with the predator limbs. I also went with the 55-65# model, I figure I will get the best of both worlds with light weight for indoors and a little heavier for hunting and outdoor 3D. Is yours a 50-60# or a 60-70#model?


Ahh, now we know whos Strother you been playing with. Wait, that did not come out just right. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

When you put it that way it does sound pretty bad! I have had reconstructive surgery on my bow shoulder but my draw shoulder is holding up fine. I still would not shoot the SR at 70#, that is the joy of todays speed bows, more performance and less weight.


----------



## jfuller17

Mine is the 50-60# nick. I feel the same no need to pull more weight as fast as todays bows are.


----------



## rdraper_3

sc4x4truck said:


> I here yeah I just picked up a monster you need to get one they shoot great


Yeah I know they shoot great, I used to own one but had to get rid of it.....it was hell on my shoulder and ended up screwing it up


----------



## garrickt

Do the shooter shirts have anything on the back? If not is there a way to get an embroidery file to add a larger logo on the back?


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah the Sr is a sweet bow and it is a shooter too. My buddy got his last year and shot his best scores ever consistantly all season with it. His previous bows were the Alphamax 32 and the Conquest 4 so thats saying something.


----------



## 12RingKing

I just love the way the Strother bows look and feel in the hand. The balance is great and they feel wonderful. They also look like killing machines, either X-Killers or Hog Killers!!! lol


----------



## Hopperton

did some shooting and messing with the bow tonight, tried the SS in different cinfigurations and different grip types. I think I am going to try an 8" stab bar, any one shooting a short bar for 3D.


----------



## 12RingKing

I have been using the 8" for 3D. It is leaps and bounds better than the little Doinker that I had on it before.


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Do the shooter shirts have anything on the back? If not is there a way to get an embroidery file to add a larger logo on the back?


No there is nothing on the back. I will see about the file.


----------



## apache64D

garrickt said:


> Do the shooter shirts have anything on the back? If not is there a way to get an embroidery file to add a larger logo on the back?


Nothing on back


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> did some shooting and messing with the bow tonight, tried the SS in different cinfigurations and different grip types. I think I am going to try an 8" stab bar, any one shooting a short bar for 3D.


I got an 8" bar you could try.


----------



## Hopperton

sweet can you bring it Saturday. Please


----------



## johnh1720

Sure.


----------



## archerynchrist

Shot Indoor 5 spot at league shoot tonight placed first with a 300 54X! Love my stabs!


----------



## johnh1720

Excellent job glad they are working for you.


----------



## SHUEY

Finally back on AT! been gone for a month. Got my new stab love it! Thanks John.
Anyone going to Cleveland in a couple week to shoot the ibo indoor?
if so see ya there


----------



## backwardshooter

I cant wait to meet some of you at the shoot on saturday. I have never shot a 5-spot round before, looking forward to the challenge. I have faith in my SS stab to help me.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good morning SS


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning SS to all shooting staff.


----------



## ohio moose

Good Morning all. New to the staff . Waiting on my SLR to arrive.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Welcome aboard you are on a great staff


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Hopperton

I am scared for Saturdays shoot. The thought of shooting a 330 fps arrow at a five spot makes me wonder how many arros I will have in the end.


----------



## nbsa

ohio moose said:


> Good Morning all. New to the staff . Waiting on my SLR to arrive.


Welcome aboard happy to have you


----------



## dpattarcher

SHUEY said:


> Finally back on AT! been gone for a month. Got my new stab love it! Thanks John.
> Anyone going to Cleveland in a couple week to shoot the ibo indoor?
> if so see ya there


I'm no staff shooter but I will be in cleveland saturday at 3:00 in mbo. And I will have the high rollers on my triumph.


----------



## Hopperton

dpattarcher said:


> I'm no staff shooter but I will be in cleveland saturday at 3:00 in mbo. And I will have the high rollers on my triumph.


Sweetttttttt. I will be on the line already.


----------



## kellynmb

well come aboard couldnt be on a better staff, John and them are great.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone


----------



## rdraper_3

My contract has been sent back to John and payment has been sent for my SLR.....now the waiting game for it to arrive. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Hopperton

im up in the air on which I like better the SLR or the large ring. I just feel the large ring does a little more to the shot but it could be in my head.


----------



## rdraper_3

I had an SS stabilizer last year but traded it with a bow.......I loved that stabilizer too


----------



## alfabuck

For hunter class, i like the large hub only because it serves the same function as the SLR but just a little better in my mind. It keeps the hub weight further out from the center of the stabilizer , maximizing the effects. So if im shooting 12" or under i go with my large hubs.If im going any length above that i go with the small hub since the weight is already out further from the riser you dont need as large of a hub to get the same effect. Hope this helps.Again this is my personal preference. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz]]]


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, I have a question about the legality of a 12" SLR in Hunter Class IBO. I bought a 12" SLR stab and also bought 2 extra buck dampeners......IBO rules state stab can't be longer than 12" from point of attachment. So, will the dampeners make it go over 12" or could I just turn the hub around? Will that affect how it works onmy bow??


----------



## johnh1720

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok, I have a question about the legality of a 12" SLR in Hunter Class IBO. I bought a 12" SLR stab and also bought 2 extra buck dampeners......IBO rules state stab can't be longer than 12" from point of attachment. So, will the dampeners make it go over 12" or could I just turn the hub around? Will that affect how it works onmy bow??


It will be under 12" so you will be fine.


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, I was looking thru the rule book and saw that and it kinda had me worried a little bit


----------



## johnh1720

All staff waiting on orders there will be approx a 2 week delay. Waiting for parts to come back. Once again I apologize for the delay.


----------



## bushmasterar15

It will be worth the wait for anyone waiting. Great stabs that work. Any word on the blue and red doe dampners John?


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hopperton said:


> I am scared for Saturdays shoot. The thought of shooting a 330 fps arrow at a five spot makes me wonder how many arros I will have in the end.


  you're scared that my Hoyt's going to beat up on ya? Lol just back your poundage off a little for saturday that way you're not killing yourself try to shoot all night long..


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I am scared for Saturdays shoot. The thought of shooting a 330 fps arrow at a five spot makes me wonder how many arros I will have in the end.


Thier range is awesome. I shot my bow at 305 and left with all my arrows:wink:.


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> It will be worth the wait for anyone waiting. Great stabs that work. Any word on the blue and red doe dampners John?


I will find out for ya.


----------



## kellynmb

good morning Smooth Stability Staff members rainy and have to work but thats not to bad I work at basspro shop the greats outdoor co around.


----------



## nbsa

Hello everyone im looking for a set of bowtech 82nd 60lb limbs if you can help please pm me


----------



## 12RingKing

kellynmb said:


> good morning smooth stability staff members rainy and have to work but thats not to bad i work at basspro shop the greats outdoor co around.


lucky!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

kellynmb said:


> good morning Smooth Stability Staff members rainy and have to work but thats not to bad I work at basspro shop the greats outdoor co around.


Not fair at all!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

How are we all doing? I'm packing for another trip to California.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

im working


----------



## JONEZ24

Getting ready to head to the last week of my hunter league. If I can finsh strong,I will finish near the top. Also getting one step closer to getting my SR-71. Now I have to pick all of the goodies to put on it.....choices, choices!


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm Finally going to pick up my boe tomorrow!!!! I can't wait. I will have pics up by Sunday


----------



## apache64D

My first 3D in my SS Shooters Shirt will be this weekend. Pretty stoked$


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i cant wait for my shooter shirt to get here. Got a white one so i cant be drinkin coffee on the way to shoots. lol!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well waiting on my target bow to hopefully arrive soon. Getting my target stab put together. What do you think?


----------



## 12RingKing

That's a sweet rig you got yourself there.


----------



## 12RingKing

Is that a whammy rest?


----------



## sc4x4truck

Evening all, good looking bow


----------



## bushmasterar15

12RingKing said:


> Is that a whammy rest?


That's a mathews downforce rest on that. Have a limbdriver going on target rig.


----------



## rdraper_3

Where do you get a shooter shirt?


----------



## nbsa

sweet looking set up


----------



## nbsa

call Ryan


rdraper_3 said:


> Where do you get a shooter shirt?


----------



## 12RingKing

bushmasterar15 said:


> That's a mathews downforce rest on that. Have a limbdriver going on target rig.


AHHHHH!!! I should have known that. I guess I saw the sight and figured it was a whammy. Have you ever shot the whammy?


----------



## sc4x4truck

i have a whammy havent used it yet.


----------



## Hopperton

ohiohunter02 said:


> you're scared that my Hoyt's going to beat up on ya? Lol just back your poundage off a little for saturday that way you're not killing yourself try to shoot all night long..


LOL I am already down to 62lbs. it is a tack driver though, I was shooting it tonight at work in the shop and boy is it nice. It is only going to get better once I get used to the bow. Been shooting hoyt for 18 years now I have a bowtech.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for SS!!!! Goodnight.


----------



## 12RingKing

Goodmorning to all!


----------



## ohio moose

Good morning from this winter wonderland we call Ohio !


----------



## kellynmb

good morning very one with ss.


----------



## nbsa

Good morning all have a good day


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

It's a good morning here, hope you all are doing well. Anyone watching the tsunami in Japan? Very gut-wrenching. I pray for the best for those people.


----------



## Hopperton

ohio moose said:


> Good morning from this winter wonderland we call Ohio !


I hear that, took double time getting into work and it is still coming down. Thankfully I can shoot in the building here at work. I should be seeing quite a few of the SS Staffers tomorrow night at Mosquito.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon, finished packing for the Spring Break trip. Still need to load the truck.


----------



## Hopperton

Spring break???? You are already in Arizona where could you go to get better this time of year?


----------



## GRIM

afternoon all, bump for a great stab


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hopperton said:


> Spring break???? You are already in Arizona where could you go to get better this time of year?


Take the kids back to Disneyland.


----------



## sc4x4truck

evening all


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone!!! I picked up my new bow today! Its awesome. Pics coming soon.


----------



## alfabuck

Whatcha get? whatcha get?


----------



## rdraper_3

nbsa said:


> call Ryan


Who is Ryan?


----------



## backwardshooter

Im looking foreward to shooting with some of the Smooth crew tomarrow at Mosquito, it will be nice to put faces to some of the names. Cant wait


----------



## apache64D

rdraper_3 said:


> Who is Ryan?


Ryan is one of the owners of SS..his number is on the SS website under Contact Us I believe...Tell him who you are, staff shooter and what you want


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, thanks apache64D


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> Whatcha get? whatcha get?


The best bow Ive ever shot! Lol. If I told you it would ruin it! I will tell you that its not a Mathews. Lol.


----------



## gatorgirl

I cant wait for Southern Sectionals tomorrow....


----------



## Hopperton

gatorgirl said:


> I cant wait for Southern Sectionals tomorrow....


Well good luck at them. Wish I was in florida.


----------



## kellynmb

Weather not to bad here in South Carolina, At lease no snow.lol


----------



## kellynmb

12RingKing said:


> The best bow Ive ever shot! Lol. If I told you it would ruin it! I will tell you that its not a Mathews. Lol.


Man owell not every one can shoot the best.lol


----------



## nbsa

Good morning SS im off to a 3D shoot and im wearing one of my new SS shooter shirts good luck to all that are shooting today


----------



## apache64D

Me too! Shooter shirt and all! Also joined the ASA so I'm ready for Augusta! Anyone going?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

morning guys. Ready for tomorrow. second 3D of the year.


----------



## 12RingKing

kellynmb said:


> Man owell not every one can shoot the best.lol


Dont get me wrong, I think Mathews makes a quality bow. I just felt like they are top heavy to me. I shot the entire Z7 line and they are nice, pretty quiet but not as smooth as I would like IMHO. I picked my bow because I went to shoot it and I didnt want to stop shooting it. There were 3 bows that I felt like that with and none of them were Mathews. Maybe next year they will have a bow that I like better. Maybe. Im not loyal to any brand. I shoot what feels good to me.


----------



## alfabuck

12RingKing said:


> Dont get me wrong, I think Mathews makes a quality bow. I just felt like they are top heavy to me. I shot the entire Z7 line and they are nice, pretty quiet but not as smooth as I would like IMHO. I picked my bow because I went to shoot it and I didnt want to stop shooting it. There were 3 bows that I felt like that with and none of them were Mathews. Maybe next year they will have a bow that I like better. Maybe. Im not loyal to any brand. I shoot what feels good to me.


I dont know it cant be that much better, your avatar is still Mathews....LOL!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

well I said goodbye to a trusting hunting partner today:sad:.....I have had many fond memories with my hoyt the last couple of years but it was time to part ways. I sold my entire setup this morning to a good home and I will quickly use the money to move on to my new SR-71. I cannot wait to get this bow into my hands and on to the 3D course.


----------



## Hopperton

what time are you all heading to Moaquito


----------



## alfabuck

JONEZ24 said:


> well I said goodbye to a trusting hunting partner today:sad:.....I have had many fond memories with my hoyt the last couple of years but it was time to part ways. I sold my entire setup this morning to a good home and I will quickly use the money to move on to my new SR-71. I cannot wait to get this bow into my hands and on to the 3D course.


Believe me you will love it. That sx1 looks like a sweet bow too. Never got my hands on one yet. My buddies scores literally went up 10-15 points moving from his alphamax and Mathews c4 to his Sr71. And it's a rocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apache64D

Shot great today! Must be the SS shirt  dunno if I won though because the guy that rode with me always makes me feel bad about staying long. All he cares about is practice for hunting


----------



## sc4x4truck

apache64D said:


> Shot great today! Must be the SS shirt  dunno if I won though because the guy that rode with me always makes me feel bad about staying long. All he cares about is practice for hunting


I know some guys like that LOL. I had baseball practice just about all day for my son so we did not get to shoot today.


----------



## 12RingKing

alfabuck said:


> I dont know it cant be that much better, your avatar is still Mathews....LOL!!!!


It's going to change....don't worry about that. lol To me, it is muuuuuuccccchhhhhh better.


----------



## kellynmb

12RingKing said:


> It's going to change....don't worry about that. lol To me, it is muuuuuuccccchhhhhh better.


lol sounds like a set up to me.


----------



## 12RingKing

apache64D said:


> Shot great today! Must be the SS shirt  dunno if I won though because the guy that rode with me always makes me feel bad about staying long. All he cares about is practice for hunting


What else is 3d for???? lol


----------



## 12RingKing

I got to my camera and took the pictures.....here you go. This will be my new hunting rig for the year and 3d rig for the remainder of the year. Maybe next year I'll get something just for target.


----------



## Hopperton

Well, got to meet up with some SS staff tonight and will post some pics tomorrow we shot a Pot Shoot (300 round). We shot Mosquito and I did very bad but the second half only dropped 2 points so my first half was really bad till I figured out some obvious things.

Also met John for the first time; great guy and can’t wait to shoot some 3D with him. Ohio Moose, backwardshooter & daughter, Dakota, and baldyhunter were also there. 

OH yea shooting the Destroyer 350 @ 330fps for an indoor shoot killed me. I will be ordering a Specialist Monday from Baldy's Archer for indoors and field. There was talk at the bar after the shoot of a traveling Field League and I am all over that. There are 6 field courses within 1 hour of my house so I am down for that.


----------



## morganillusion2

Well outdoor season is fast approaching and I can't wait to get my ss out on 3d course


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Shoot the last Bar shoot of the season.Dropped the last taget and took second Place.I'm the only one shooting a Smooth Stability Stabilizer.


----------



## nbsa

Sweet rig. QUOTE=12RingKing;1060342297]I got to my camera and took the pictures.....here you go. This will be my new hunting rig for the year and 3d rig for the remainder of the year. Maybe next year I'll get something just for target.[/QUOTE]


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton said:


> Well, got to meet up with some SS staff tonight and will post some pics tomorrow we shot a Pot Shoot (300 round). We shot Mosquito and I did very bad but the second half only dropped 2 points so my first half was really bad till I figured out some obvious things.
> 
> Also met John for the first time; great guy and can’t wait to shoot some 3D with him. Ohio Moose, backwardshooter & daughter, Dakota, and baldyhunter were also there.
> 
> OH yea shooting the Destroyer 350 @ 330fps for an indoor shoot killed me. I will be ordering a Specialist Monday from Baldy's Archer for indoors and field. There was talk at the bar after the shoot of a traveling Field League and I am all over that. There are 6 field courses within 1 hour of my house so I am down for that.


Got to meet some of the staff last night at Mosquito Bowman and had a blast. I never shot a 5-spot round before and ended up with a 298 34x. I thought I did decent for my first time. My daughter has never shot indoor competition before and I was proud of her, she shot a 230 7x and she had a good time. She said everyone at the shoot and particularly the SS staff made her feel welcome and comfortable. All in all we had a good time.


----------



## sc4x4truck

afternoon all getting ready for my sons birthday party had to take a break


----------



## Hopperton

OK here are some pics of John and Ken (aka Baldyhunter).

Ken is the one with the Green shirt and obvious SS and John is next to him in his black SS shirt. Then you can see two more bows on the bowrack eith Smooth Stability stabs, they are backwardshooter's and his daughters. The head in the photos is his daughter. No pics of them or me since we were on the line together.


----------



## Hopperton

It would be neat to put some faces to names, does anyone have FACEBOOK. If so griend me my name is Erik Hopperton


----------



## Hopperton

Hey guys here you go if you are on facebook. There is a Smooth Stability do a search and like it to subscribe.


----------



## BlacktailBryan

Im trying to get a few more people on the FB page. Its hard since they got rid of the "Suggest To Friends" Button though.


----------



## JONEZ24

sc4x4truck said:


> afternoon all getting ready for my sons birthday party had to take a break


Pass on birthday wishes from the SS staff


----------



## garrickt

BlacktailBryan said:


> Im trying to get a few more people on the FB page. Its hard since they got rid of the "Suggest To Friends" Button though.


I'm on it, I'll start promoting as well.


----------



## garrickt

I didn't get to the 3d shoot I was hoping to this weekend. Turns out we're moving a lot sooner than previously thought so i may not be around a whole lot for the next 2 or 3 weeks. Gotta get the house ready for renters. Moving to a bigger house and more importantly a bigger "man-room"!!!:teeth:


----------



## apache64D

Joined the facebook page. Jason Brissel on there


----------



## rdraper_3

I've been suggesting Smooth Stability on Facebook to all my friends that shoot. My name is Ray Draper, my profile picture is a buck that I shot last season, add me if you want ust let me know your AT name


----------



## rdraper_3

Hopperton and apache64D, I sent you guys a friend request


----------



## Hopperton

rdraper_3 said:


> Hopperton and apache64D, I sent you guys a friend request


Just went and seen it I accepted. Nice buck. I need to get mine up on there as well. How hard was it to get the blood out of the carpet in your vehicle?


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks. The buck I shot in 2008 is bigger than that one


----------



## apache64D

Just accepted


----------



## rednecbowhunter

look me up guys on Facebook. Im Nathan Burris.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well guys shot my 2nd 3D of the year today and tied for the high score in Mens open but took 3rd place due to having the least amount pf 12's among the 3 of us that tied. my Accomplice 34 and my Smooth Stability High Roller SLR preformed great. I have finally got it set they way I want it. The HR holds great and blances my 34 very good. here are some pics for you guys. Oh by the way it was 78 here in NC today. Also I shot a 254 which was 4 up on the 25 target course. Now for the pics









A couple of 12's I had

















This target was really hard to see back in the shadows like it was but I got a 10 on it









Carp anyone? I put it in the 12 ring on him

















this was a tight shot over the log. I was hot on my yardage but still got a 10


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> look me up guys on Facebook. Im Nathan Burris.


What is your picture. there are a bunch of Nathan Burris


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I am in a orange shirt holding my new baby


----------



## rednecbowhunter

this is my profile pic


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just added you Eric. I also like the facebook page. I am in the process of posting some pics there also. Who ever is doing it feel free to add them and any pics I post here to the photo albums


----------



## asa1485

LOL......One target could have made the difference for either one of us Nathan. Pretty cool 3 way tie eehh?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

oh were you in the mix to? I didnt know who was 2nd


----------



## asa1485

That'd be me bud.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

cool I didnt know. i just knew I was 3rd and doug was 1st. I asked him if he was liking that Exceed and he was like YES ALOT. LOL


----------



## gatorgirl

I got a 582 with 57 x's in Southern Sectionals....


----------



## asa1485

Yep. He said he loves the draw on it.



Still thinking of that one target that could have done it though!! Dang it.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yeah me too. oh well


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Good job gatorgirl! Keep up the great shooting.

Ryan


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> yeah me too. oh well


Yep. Some good shootin' though. Way to represent SS.


----------



## 12RingKing

rednecbowhunter, I'm just curious to know the max yardage that they have y'all shooting at? Also, you are lucky that your targets are that clear, most of the ones we have down here are a shade past their expiration! lol


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Mens open has a 45 yard max in our circuit. The reason these targets are so clear is that most of them are new targets. Our circuit made a new rule this year that we were only scoring center 12's. This club had mostly targets with just ASA 12's so they had to buy new ones. Plus I don't know how many of you know who Ken Cobb is, host of Huntin The World Southern Style, but this is his club. It is in Rock Hill SC just across the NC line.


----------



## asa1485

Don't forget the 3%. They can actually be out to 48 yards.


----------



## johnh1720

gatorgirl said:


> I got a 582 with 57 x's in Southern Sectionals....


excellent job.


----------



## 12RingKing

Rain Rain go away...


----------



## rednecbowhunter

got bored today and took some pics of my two bows


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> got bored today and took some pics of my two bows


Nice...... Very Nice....... I took a couple of mine as well. I will post soon.


----------



## Hopperton

My boring day at home.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Looks good man. even thought it is a bowtech. LOL


----------



## nbsa

Well i had two shoots this weekend first one was in Bedford IN. where they hold the first leg of the triple crown I won that shot then on Sunday i shot another one in Southern IN shot up there also but not sure if I won yet. Thanks to my SS i was able to hold on target and make great shots and win the tournament. The wind was crazy this weekend but had alot of fun. In the one pic i was in deep thought before the shot lol. The shooter shirts are awesome!


----------



## 12RingKing

Hopperton said:


> My boring day at home.
> 
> View attachment 1029361
> View attachment 1029360
> View attachment 1029359
> View attachment 1029358


Did that bowjax dampener help with the flx guard noise? I noticed a little twang on my invasion and was curious how I could get that out.


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> Did that bowjax dampener help with the flx guard noise? I noticed a little twang on my invasion and was curious how I could get that out.


I will tell you what I got omy bow from Baldy's and my buddy got his Invasion from Baldy's with the bows tuned exact as physically possible I have never felt the vibration or noise on either and my buddy feels the same. Baldy puts them on automatically just to elliminate the thought of it. I could not tell you what the noise of bad feel is to even compare it.


----------



## Hopperton

nbsa said:


> Well i had two shoots this weekend first one was in Bedford IN. where they hold the first leg of the triple crown I won that shot then on Sunday i shot another one in Southern IN shot up there also but not sure if I won yet. Thanks to my SS i was able to hold on target and make great shots and win the tournament. The wind was crazy this weekend but had alot of fun. In the one pic i was in deep thought before the shot lol. The shooter shirts are awesome!


Are you shooting the triple crown? If so maybe we can get to gether at one or two, although if you won Bedford this week you may be spanking me a little to much.


----------



## nbsa

Yes i will be shooting the triple crown . Would love to meet up with some SS brothers and sisters . I will be shooting the Kentucky state this weekend anyone alse shooting it?


----------



## kellynmb

good looking bows guys waiting on my stab .


----------



## nbsa

Well worth the wait


kellynmb said:


> good looking bows guys waiting on my stab .


----------



## apache64D

ttt


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning bump for the crew


----------



## nbsa

Good morning all


----------



## rednecbowhunter

mornin guys


----------



## buckyfever1

There is no doubt that Smooth Stablility is hands down the ultimate in stabilization. I am very proud to be a part of this company as a Staff Shooter & will continue to convert those who doubt into true SS followers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seindhunter

shot a 300 in league last night. How many are going to Louisville for the Nationals.


----------



## Hopperton

Morning all.

5 days till Indoor Worlds and my SS is on the line.


----------



## nbsa

I will be in Louisville for the Nationals


seindhunter said:


> shot a 300 in league last night. How many are going to Louisville for the Nationals.


----------



## Hopperton

nbsa said:


> I will be in Louisville for the Nationals


Wish I was going to Louisville, I dont have an indoor bow yet but soon. I will have one sometime during this 3D season.


----------



## nbsa

Hopperton said:


> Wish I was going to Louisville, I dont have an indoor bow yet but soon. I will have one sometime during this 3D season.


Its worth going even if your not shooting.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon all my fellow staffers.


----------



## Hopperton

bushmasterar15 said:


> Good afternoon all my fellow staffers.


Good afternoon.


----------



## rdraper_3

Just got my new 12" black SS stabilizer in the mail today. Pick will be posted as soon as my wife gets home with the camera


----------



## kellynmb

still waiting on my stab cant wait for it to get here.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

got the money together to send my HR weights and hubs to Lee Martin. It will be a long 2 weeks till i get them back and put on. But it will look killer when i get it all done.


----------



## JONEZ24

With all the waiting I am experiencing and hearing about I have come to the conclusion that archers are the most patient people on the planet. I am now waiting for my new SR-71, Sword centurion sight and my new arrows to arrive so that I can get ready for the 3D season. I am sure as soon as I get everything in I will get another wild hair and start on the next big archery adventure. Does this addiction ever end????!!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

one word. NOPE


----------



## JONEZ24

don't tell my wife


----------



## Hopperton

trying to decide if I should go with a SLR or SS on the Specialist I am going to order? I am thinking the original will do me best.


----------



## alfabuck

Hopperton said:


> trying to decide if I should go with a SLR or SS on the Specialist I am going to order? I am thinking the original will do me best.


If you are shooting hunter class 12" stab or under I recommend the large hub. I think it will perform better for the shorter length stabilizer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorgirl

Thanks


----------



## Hopperton

alfabuck said:


> If you are shooting hunter class 12" stab or under I recommend the large hub. I think it will perform better for the shorter length stabilizer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what I feel as well, I am using the SS on my Destroyer now and the SR is just sitting.


----------



## backwardshooter

I like my 12" slr on my UltraTec, its the most awesome stab Ive had on it.


----------



## kellynmb

sound great Ive got a 8" one coming for my hunting bow.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

finished 2nd at the PA IBO state shoot this past weekend well take ss to the indoor worlds this weekend and see if i can shoot better good luck to all attending


----------



## rednecbowhunter

ttt for the best stabs I have ever shot


----------



## mathews95

aww..crap...i havent posted in a week...sorry guys...to busy shooting. Well the stabilizer is working magnificent andand everytime i shoot im getting better, i finaly figured out my new release and groups continue to shrink. I shot a 3D in Corsica, SD last weekend and place first in the youth( 311 10x/360) these stabs work!! 
have a nice night,
Ethan S.


----------



## Matthausarchery

The quality of these stabs is unmatched. I have my weights dialed in perfectly and I absolutely love the look the have on my Mathews monsters.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Anybody heard from John lately? I emailed him yesterday and and haven't heard back. He might be sick again.


----------



## Hopperton

Hello from my home tonight; Holiday Inn in Calhoun, GA.


----------



## kellynmb

good night to all and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Anybody heard from John lately? I emailed him yesterday and and haven't heard back. He might be sick again.


Nope just busy with other stuff lol.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone, hope ya'll have a great day.
Don.


----------



## nbsa

Good morning all hope you have a great day. Two more days till the Kentucky state shoot. Anyone elase going?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> Nope just busy with other stuff lol.


Well good. Just haven't seen you post in a day or two. Just wanted to make sure you were doing good.


----------



## apache64D

no shoots for me this weekend  BUT I will be working on my 74 beetle! Woo!


----------



## JONEZ24

One step closer to getting my new setup in my hands. I paid off the bow that I have on order and then ordered a new Sword Centurion to go along with it. I am very excited to see how the combo work together. You guys that are in full 3D mode have me jealous, the weather around here is not even close to being consistent enough to start the outdoor season. Good luck to all who are shooting this weekend!


----------



## backwardshooter

It doesnt matter to me the weather because I shoot every day for 30-45 minutes. Rain, snow, warm, cold, it doesnt matter. I just love to shoot.


----------



## rdraper_3

JONEZ24 said:


> One step closer to getting my new setup in my hands. I paid off the bow that I have on order and then ordered a new Sword Centurion to go along with it. I am very excited to see how the combo work together. You guys that are in full 3D mode have me jealous, the weather around here is not even close to being consistent enough to start the outdoor season. Good luck to all who are shooting this weekend!


You're not too far from me, like 30-45 minutes. Any good 3D courses up that way?


----------



## sc4x4truck

got a shoot this weekend


----------



## JONEZ24

There are a few good courses nearby. I shoot most at borkholder archery just off of US 6 but I also shoot at pine knob and at hoss hills in Syracuse. I have severAl others that I like but much longer drives.


----------



## rdraper_3

I plan on shooting Borkholder's course this year. I haven't been to Pine Knob or Hoss Hill yet but hear their courses are really good.


----------



## JONEZ24

I really like bass n bucks in wabash, but I don't get down there much. I also have a few in michigan that I like to get to


----------



## rdraper_3

I like Bass and Bucks course too. I'm there about every other week shooting it.


----------



## Hopperton

good evening.


----------



## ohio moose

Hopperton said:


> good evening.


Good Morning ! LOL


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well time for bed then again to Disneyland.


----------



## JONEZ24

rdraper_3 said:


> I like Bass and Bucks course too. I'm there about every other week shooting it.


Do you know when they open up their 3D course or have they already?


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to all!


----------



## kellynmb

hopefully my new stab will be here to day.


----------



## apache64D

Morning


----------



## backwardshooter

kellynmb said:


> hopefully my new stab will be here to day.


You wont be disapointed, I love mine. 12" SLR


----------



## archerynchrist

First 3D shoot of the year tomorrow morning!


----------



## ILMathewsPro

Taking the Father in Law to a local 3D tomorrow morning. Trying to get ready for the ASA Texas Pro Am. Plan to give my High Roller a good workout.


----------



## apache64D

MathewsPro, you going to the Augusta ProAM?


----------



## ILMathewsPro

I plan to be there. I missed West Monroe earlier this month, first ASA I have missed in over 10 years.


----------



## GRIM

Finally got a weekend off, been 7 days a week, looking forward to shooting, finally!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to all the SS crew. I hope everyone shoots well this weekend!


----------



## Hopperton

Indoor Worlds tomorrow. My buddy shot today and shot 426; was in 4th place when he left. My bow is onnnnnn it is all up to me. I hope to make you all proud.


----------



## Hopperton

This is so messed up and going to be a pain to rememeber untill I shoot it more.

I was shooting today and I have a 20 yard pin that is within an inch from 10 yards to 25 yards. Then I had another pin that is less than an 1/8" down from it that is 35 yards. So I need to split these pins for 30 yards then from 6 yards to 4 I use the 35 yard pin. Doing this allows me to shoot an arrow from every yard starting at 4 yards out to 35 and hitting in a 1 1/2" circle. So any bad shots are all me!


----------



## rdraper_3

I got my stabilizer earlier this week and can't wait to use it sunday night at spot league. I'm in 3rd place right now and hope to pick up a few extra points with the new SS stabilizer


----------



## apache64D

ILMathewsPro said:


> I plan to be there. I missed West Monroe earlier this month, first ASA I have missed in over 10 years.


Me too. I'm from Augusta so I'll be staying with family when I get there. If you a place to sleep you're more than welcome to crash at my parents house!


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to all shooting tomarrow. Hopperton, hold tight and shoot straight.


----------



## SHUEY

Anyone headed to Cleveland this weekend? If so i'll see you Sunday Morning. Sporting my Camo and Blaze Orange SS trucker Cap.


----------



## Hopperton

SHUEY said:


> Anyone headed to Cleveland this weekend? If so i'll see you Sunday Morning. Sporting my Camo and Blaze Orange SS trucker Cap.


I will be shooting tomorrow at 2:00. Going tp practive at work about 12 first.


----------



## johnh1720

Good luck Erik.


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck man, tear it up!!


----------



## nbsa

Good morning all on my way to Kentucky state good luck to all that are shooting this weekend


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck out there!!


----------



## backwardshooter

Has anyone heard how Erik shot today? I hope he did well.


----------



## rdraper_3

I finally went outside and tried mine out. I'm only sighted in for 20 yards and I grouped better with the 12" SS stabilizer than I did with the 5" K-Tech I had on it. I can't wait to see what it does inside shooting spot league tomorrow night. Speaking of K-Tech, I have a 5" black one for sale cheap.......lol


----------



## JONEZ24

Weather finally cooperated today and I was able to get out a shoot a little 3D. Nothing official, just a few guys shooting the 10 targets that the local shop had set out already. We were able to create our own shots and we made some tough ones. I was able to hit an 11 on a roughly 65 yard elk. Can't wait to get out and shoot some real 3D as soon as the local courses open up.


----------



## Hopperton

I shot a 424 with 26x's:banana:. So far it is good for 6th or 7th place so I know I qualified for Worlds there. Love my Smooth Stability:RockOn:


----------



## backwardshooter

congrats Erik , good shooting.


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> congrats Erik , good shooting.


Thanks, I just need some repeat performances at the triple crown and I will be happy.


----------



## nbsa

Hopperton said:


> I shot a 424 with 26x's:banana:. So far it is good for 6th or 7th place so I know I qualified for Worlds there. Love my Smooth Stability:RockOn:


awesome great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I shot a 424 with 26x's:banana:. So far it is good for 6th or 7th place so I know I qualified for Worlds there. Love my Smooth Stability:RockOn:


Nice job brother.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Nice job brother.


Thx, I just wish it was closer to the 432 someone turned in. That is some serious shooting no matter how hard or easy the course.


----------



## Da_Bull

good bye winter !!! HELLO SPRING !!!! ....time for some 3D shoots to pop up in my area


----------



## jace814

Did some shooting yesterday at our local club, all I can say is wow this stab is wonderful im shooting groups at 60 yards like i once shot at 20 or 30. thanks john for the hook up and Im loving it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Nice job Eric, thats some great shootin!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

IBO INDOOR WORLD CHAMP MBR thanks john for putting the trust in me to represtent smooth stability stabs. im PRETTY pumped up wright now!


----------



## Hopperton

Deer Slayer I said:


> IBO INDOOR WORLD CHAMP MBR thanks john for putting the trust in me to represtent smooth stability stabs. im PRETTY pumped up wright now!


Sweet how do you know already? Nice shooting.


----------



## Loyal Assassin

It's official. SS is 1st on the podium at indoor worlds! My younger brother, Dan Perdieu took the win! (HC)


----------



## Deer Slayer I

scores are up on the ibo site


----------



## JONEZ24

congrats Dan! Nice shootin


----------



## Hopperton

Cool scores are up. Well 424 was only good enough for 13 place, atleast I qualified for Worlds there. Next year will be a better year.

NICE Job DEER Slayer.


----------



## Hopperton

That is two first place finishs for SS. HC and MBR


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> IBO INDOOR WORLD CHAMP MBR thanks john for putting the trust in me to represtent smooth stability stabs. im PRETTY pumped up wright now!


Jim way to go. I knew you could do it.


----------



## johnh1720

Loyal Assassin said:


> It's official. SS is 1st on the podium at indoor worlds! My younger brother, Dan Perdieu took the win! (HC)


Tell Dan I said awesome job.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> That is two first place finishs for SS. HC and MBR


It's going to be a great year guys.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Cool scores are up. Well 424 was only good enough for 13 place, atleast I qualified for Worlds there. Next year will be a better year.
> 
> NICE Job DEER Slayer.


13th out of 151 ain't bad at all.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good job everyone!


----------



## Loyal Assassin

I will do that, John!


johnh1720 said:


> Tell Dan I said awesome job.


----------



## gauge1972

congrats guys awesome shooting


----------



## Hopperton

gauge1972 said:


> congrats guys awesome shooting


Next week Wingfoot or Milton on Sunday???


----------



## rdraper_3

I picked up a few points in spot league tonight. Shot my best ever score so far. I know I'm not the best but a 289 is pretty good for me. I love my new stabilizer!!! Held steady on every shot but the bad shots were totally my fault. Can't wait to get out on some 3d courses and see how much better I do


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats guys that is some awesome shooting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrickt

Congrats to all the shooters at worlds. My first outdoor shoot is next weekend in the MAC series, if this dang moving thing doesn't get in the way...again.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats to all the shooters.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

congrats guys on the wins. I talked to John tonight about the powder coat on the HR weights and it looks like they are changing it. Making the product better is always good. i dont know if anyone had been having problems with it chipping and peeling off, but I did. i wont say who might be doing it but it is still great news.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> congrats guys on the wins. I talked to John tonight about the powder coat on the HR weights and it looks like they are changing it. Making the product better is always good. i dont know if anyone had been having problems with it chipping and peeling off, but I did. i wont say who might be doing it but it is still great news.


Yea I showed John mine last week, it is on the aluminum parts.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

i had it happen on all mine, but yeah the aluminum ones were the worse. I sent mine off to be redone. I hope to have them back this week.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> i had it happen on all mine, but yeah the aluminum ones were the worse. I sent mine off to be redone. I hope to have them back this week.


I will just strip mine and leave them silver. I am going to get another large ring stabilizer shough so it will be anodized (i hope)


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yeah they should


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I will just strip mine and leave them silver. I am going to get another large ring stabilizer shough so it will be anodized (i hope)


Yep it will be anodized.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> congrats guys on the wins. I talked to John tonight about the powder coat on the HR weights and it looks like they are changing it. Making the product better is always good. i dont know if anyone had been having problems with it chipping and peeling off, but I did. i wont say who might be doing it but it is still great news.


Yes we are going a different direction on the finish. It will be one of the nicest finishes out there. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## ohio moose

Good shooting guys !!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

bump it on up


----------



## kellynmb

great shooting guys, Sounds good about the new finish John that is great.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yep wait till you hear who is going to do it. The guy does great work


----------



## alfabuck

rednecbowhunter said:


> congrats guys on the wins. I talked to John tonight about the powder coat on the HR weights and it looks like they are changing it. Making the product better is always good. i dont know if anyone had been having problems with it chipping and peeling off, but I did. i wont say who might be doing it but it is still great news.


I have been having the same problems so tonight i improvised on the hub portion where the screw goes through. On all mine the paint is coming off so I just took a razor to them and this is what I was left with. Looks alright.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton

alfabuck said:


> I have been having the same problems so tonight i improvised on the hub portion where the screw goes through. On all mine the paint is coming off so I just took a razor to them and this is what I was left with. Looks alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good


----------



## rednecbowhunter

alfabuck said:


> I have been having the same problems so tonight i improvised on the hub portion where the screw goes through. On all mine the paint is coming off so I just took a razor to them and this is what I was left with. Looks alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I did that with one of my hubs and one of my weights. It looked good but I decided to get them redone Red and white to go with my RWB theme I am going with on my bow


----------



## sc4x4truck

congrats tto all the shooters


----------



## Hopperton

Who is planning to shoot all the Triple Crown this year and what class?


----------



## alfabuck

I plan on making a few in MBR!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll be there shooting in the HC. First time shooting IBO circuit.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## nbsa

just got the results from Kentucky state I did not win it but i did Qualify for the world . i will also be shooting the triple crown in HC if you are coming to the first leg p.m. me would like to meet other SS staff members . Congrats. to all that shot this past weekend sounds like SS had a great weekend.


----------



## Hopperton

nbsa said:


> just got the results from Kentucky state I did not win it but i did Qualify for the world . i will also be shooting the triple crown in HC if you are coming to the first leg p.m. me would like to meet other SS staff members . Congrats. to all that shot this past weekend sounds like SS had a great weekend.


Great job. Are you shooting all three triple crowns.


----------



## kellynmb

good morning ss staff shooters.


----------



## archerynchrist

Lunch bump, hope to meet some of you guys this weekend at indoor nationals!


----------



## nbsa

Hopperton said:


> Great job. Are you shooting all three triple crowns.


Yes I will be shooting all three. First leg is only about 45 min from my house but the six of us that shoot together all different classes will be camping there. Sure is alot.of fun.what class do you shoot?


----------



## johnh1720

How's everybody doing?


----------



## 12RingKing

Pretty good! I'm working on getting a new camcorder and I'm on my way to filming some hog hunts for the summer!


----------



## rdraper_3

I have 1 more spot league shoot this sunday then it's all over. I'll be taking 3rd place and some decent cash too. There were some good shooters this year but I managed to keep shooting good. I can't wait to get my new bow and get it all dialed in for the 3D circuit


----------



## johnh1720

rdraper_3 said:


> I have 1 more spot league shoot this sunday then it's all over. I'll be taking 3rd place and some decent cash too. There were some good shooters this year but I managed to keep shooting good. I can't wait to get my new bow and get it all dialed in for the 3D circuit


Good job.


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> How's everybody doing?


Would be doing better if work would pick up so I can order that High Roller! I'll just have to beat everybody in open class with my 12" stab:teeth:.


----------



## kellynmb

johnh1720 said:


> How's everybody doing?


doing great got new hunting bow Mathews Monster 7. Fast with the arrows im shooting.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

doin good hear. just waiting on some stuff to get herr


----------



## kellynmb

guys stabs look great but we need to change the subject if you dont mine please,Thanks


----------



## kellynmb

Cant wait on my stab a freind of mine shoots for SS and he loves them.


----------



## apache64D

morning bump!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Morning SS


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Morning guys. Headed to the bow shop in a little while. The owner need some help today.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Lunchtime bump for the greatest stab out there!

Finally got my bow set up this week and started shooting and between the new stab and me getting my draw length nailed down my groups have tightened up considerably. And that's with the 6" tube! Gonna try the 8" and 12" tubes this weekend to see which works the best but I can't believe how much better I like it compared to the old style.


----------



## seindhunter

12RingKing said:


> Pretty good! I'm working on getting a new camcorder and I'm on my way to filming some hog hunts for the summer!


What kind of camera are you getting?


----------



## archerynchrist

Afternoon Bump, heading to the indoor range to get ready for this weekend


----------



## backwardshooter

Stab is working great. Cant wait till next shoot. I still cant believe how they make the bow hold on target. AWESOME


----------



## 12RingKing

seindhunter said:


> What kind of camera are you getting?


I'm not sure yet. I'm researching them right now. Do you have any recomendations?


----------



## kellynmb

12RingKing said:


> I'm not sure yet. I'm researching them right now. Do you have any recomendations?


How nice of a camera do you want Campbell cameras are the best but they are costly.


----------



## 12RingKing

kellynmb said:


> How nice of a camera do you want Campbell cameras are the best but they are costly.


I was thinking something a little less professional than that...My money tree in the backyard hasn't grown new dollar bills yet. lol Something more in the $500-800 range is better.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just talked to Lee Martin. My hubs and weight are being shipped back tomorrow. Hopefully they will be here Sat. so I can have them ready for sunday.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Oh I am really excited to get them back also.


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Lunchtime bump for the greatest stab out there!
> 
> Finally got my bow set up this week and started shooting and between the new stab and me getting my draw length nailed down my groups have tightened up considerably. And that's with the 6" tube! Gonna try the 8" and 12" tubes this weekend to see which works the best but I can't believe how much better I like it compared to the old style.


I'm glad it's working good for you Jon. That's what we like to hear.


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Stab is working great. Cant wait till next shoot. I still cant believe how they make the bow hold on target. AWESOME


Yes they are Scott. Glad they are working for you.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Oh I am really excited to get them back also.


Be sure to post up some pics of them Nathan.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Who's all going to Redding. I'm trying to see about going but it falls on my wifes birthday and she's not going to be to happy if I go. Wish me luck.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> Be sure to post up some pics of them Nathan.


You dont have to worry about that John. they will be up Sat as long as the get here by then


----------



## kellynmb

12RingKing said:


> I was thinking something a little less professional than that...My money tree in the backyard hasn't grown new dollar bills yet. lol Something more in the $500-800 range is better.


Check out best buy I bought one there pretty cheep but with a lot of features, Sony makes a very nice camera.


----------



## Olydog

I just ordered my High Roller hub and weights for my 8" hunter stab. I can not wait to get them in. I am going to go elk scouting this weekend. I'm gonna take my bow with my current 8" Hunter model and do some long range stump shooting with it.


----------



## apache64D

It's official. Just signed up for the ASA Augusta Pro/Am. Can't wait!!


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> It's official. Just signed up for the ASA Augusta Pro/Am. Can't wait!!


Excellent. There will be quite a few of you guys there.


----------



## apache64D

Ya? From SS?


----------



## johnh1720

Yep all of our Mathews factory shooters will be there.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Cool. Good luck to them all


----------



## johnh1720

I will be sending out an e-mail this weekend to you guys detailing some new options that we are making available to our guys.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

John just sent you a text man


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> John just sent you a text man


Got it. Sent you one back.


----------



## garrickt

Just made a trade with a fellow Athens staffer. My Accomplice 32 for his eXceed. I am stoked!


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Just made a trade with a fellow Athens staffer. My Accomplice 32 for his eXceed. I am stoked!


Thats a heck of a deal. I've shot both of them and the Exceed is very nice. A High Roller setup would look sweet on it.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Morning Bump for the crew!


----------



## sc4x4truck

kellynmb said:


> Check out best buy I bought one there pretty cheep but with a lot of features, Sony makes a very nice camera.


I have to agree my sony handycam did a great job on our hunt in ohio and I only spent about 250 with an extra battery


----------



## nbsa

apache64D said:


> It's official. Just signed up for the ASA Augusta Pro/Am. Can't wait!!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

sc4x4truck said:


> I have to agree my sony handycam did a great job on our hunt in ohio and I only spent about 250 with an extra battery


I've been looking at a few...BestBuy does have some nice cameras...and it dosn't hurt that they'll give you 0% interest for 18 months on it too!!!! lol


----------



## archerynchrist

garrickt said:


> Just made a trade with a fellow Athens staffer. My Accomplice 32 for his eXceed. I am stoked!


The exceeds balance out awesome with the high roller!


----------



## backwardshooter

I cant wait to shoot tonight. My 12" SLR sure makes it fun to shoot. It has help me remember how fun it is to shoot, steady hold, better groups = more fun. Hats off to Smooth Stability for great stabs.


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> Thats a heck of a deal. I've shot both of them and the Exceed is very nice. A High Roller setup would look sweet on it.


I know, I am excited to get it set up with a HR. I just picked up a decent amount of side work today. I should be ordering fairly soon now.


----------



## johnh1720

Thats good to hear Rick.


----------



## johnh1720

I will be doing some testing in a couple weeks on some prototype carbon tubing that we are considering using.


----------



## nbsa

Anyone shooting the nationals in Louisville tomorrow?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well guys I ordered me some Smooth Stability Quick Disconnects today. Do any of you other staffers have any yet? Do you like them?


----------



## garrickt

rednecbowhunter said:


> Well guys I ordered me some Smooth Stability Quick Disconnects today. Do any of you other staffers have any yet? Do you like them?


Did I miss the pictures somewhere?


----------



## apache64D

I don't have any rednec...you'll have to let us know how they are!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

There is a pic on the web site. Well if nobody has any I will let you guys know how they are when I get them next week.


----------



## alfabuck

I just want to let all the whole SS crew i wish you guys all the best this year and i think the staff is stacked with great guys and shooters alike. I want to let everyone know i have chosen to take a different path and that i still consider many of you my friends. I think John is an awesome guy and staff coordinator and he has brought the company a long way and will continue to do so. I will miss being on the team with all of you and hope to meet you guys this year at some of the national shoots. It was a fun 2 years and at i dont regret it since i gained more than a few good friends out of the deal. With that being said get out there and rip it up on the course fellas and keep up the good shooting. My man John will take care of all you guys and keep bringing the company toward greatness.Shoot straight guys and gals and make sure to get our youth involved, its our future!!!!


----------



## nbsa

Good luck Alfabuck wish you the best I will be at all three triple crown events pm me would like to meet you also.


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks for the kind words John. I wish you the best in the future. Remember you will be missed by all of us. You were one of the last original staff guys.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Take care John (alphabuck) Hope to still see you around the forums.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> There is a pic on the web site. Well if nobody has any I will let you guys know how they are when I get them next week.


Yes there are pics on the website. We have black and polished available.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well guys its offical start of little league today no shooting for me. Had ball practice in the am and a game at 6 tonight hopefully the rain holds out.


----------



## kellynmb

cool hope they winn good luck.


----------



## johnh1720

How's everybodies weekend going so far?


----------



## rdraper_3

My last spot league shoot is tomorrow evening. I placed my order for my 3D bow on thursday and when it comes in I'll be looking for another SS stab for it. I'm getting an Athens Afflixtion with black riser and Bonehead camo limbs but not sure what stab to get for it though


----------



## buckyfever1

*Awesome weekend*

Weekend is going very well...just finished up making my new shafts and sending them flyin @ 70 yds. Man did my bow hold well with my SS set up..I truly love the way my bow holds....thinkin of tryin some side weights..but i don't think I can improve on perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

buckyfever1 said:


> Weekend is going very well...just finished up making my new shafts and sending them flyin @ 70 yds. Man did my bow hold well with my SS set up..I truly love the way my bow holds....thinkin of tryin some side weights..but i don't think I can improve on perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great looking rig man


----------



## Hopperton

Well sorry guys for the absence, I was in Vegas since Tuesday and my computer was never turned on!!!!!!!! It was work related but the nights still turned into days. Needless to say I think tomorrow is going to be a reprieve with some shooting in the backyard rather than jumping into another shoot after not shooting for a week. OH yea I talked to Bowtech yesterday and they are going to be getting my "Staff" bow out Black Ops Specialist OHHHH YEA I truly can’t believe how lucky I am this year to be on the staffs I am with equipment I can actually say I believe in. I am in sales and like my work it makes talking about stuff so easy when you believe what you are saying.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well they won the game 20 to 6 time for bed


----------



## apache64D

Hopperton said:


> Well sorry guys for the absence, I was in Vegas since Tuesday and my computer was never turned on!!!!!!!! It was work related but the nights still turned into days. Needless to say I think tomorrow is going to be a reprieve with some shooting in the backyard rather than jumping into another shoot after not shooting for a week. OH yea I talked to Bowtech yesterday and they are going to be getting my "Staff" bow out Black Ops Specialist OHHHH YEA I truly can’t believe how lucky I am this year to be on the staffs I am with equipment I can actually say I believe in. I am in sales and like my work it makes talking about stuff so easy when you believe what you are saying.


Awesome man, I met a Bowtech Rep here in TN one time, about 6 months ago or so..He was some main guy, like the main Staff Rep for Bowtech. I think his name was Mike. He said to email them my resume for a staff position but I got too lazy, lol


----------



## johnh1720

buckyfever1 said:


> Weekend is going very well...just finished up making my new shafts and sending them flyin @ 70 yds. Man did my bow hold well with my SS set up..I truly love the way my bow holds....thinkin of tryin some side weights..but i don't think I can improve on perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice lookin rig Kelly. You're right it is hard to improve a great product but we have a few things in the works.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Well sorry guys for the absence, I was in Vegas since Tuesday and my computer was never turned on!!!!!!!! It was work related but the nights still turned into days. Needless to say I think tomorrow is going to be a reprieve with some shooting in the backyard rather than jumping into another shoot after not shooting for a week. OH yea I talked to Bowtech yesterday and they are going to be getting my "Staff" bow out Black Ops Specialist OHHHH YEA I truly can’t believe how lucky I am this year to be on the staffs I am with equipment I can actually say I believe in. I am in sales and like my work it makes talking about stuff so easy when you believe what you are saying.


You are correct Erik. Believing and trusting in your equipment makes shooting much more enjoyable.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

great weekend so far. The Tarheels won yesterday and play tomorrow for a spot in the final four. Didnt get my stuff from lee martin today so maybe monday


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. If the weather holds I will be heading out to a local club 3-D shoot today. It is a small shoot, only 25 targets, 2 arrows at unmarked yardage. I will try and get a few pics up later when I get home.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don good luck at the shoot.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone shot well!


----------



## sc4x4truck

afternoon everyone thats a good looking bow


----------



## backwardshooter

Im out of commision for a few days. I cut about a quarter of an inch off my pinky on my right hand then passed out and landed on my face on a steel box. Got 7 stitches under my right eye, thank god for safety glasses or I could have lost my eye. I hope I will be back shooting before next weekend. Good luck to all that are still shooting. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## sc4x4truck

backwardshooter said:


> Im out of commision for a few days. I cut about a quarter of an inch off my pinky on my right hand then passed out and landed on my face on a steel box. Got 7 stitches under my right eye, thank god for safety glasses or I could have lost my eye. I hope I will be back shooting before next weekend. Good luck to all that are still shooting. Shoot straight and have fun.


That sucks. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## zestycj7

Mark,
Thanks, I ended up takeing 2nd place. It turned out to be a real nice day, had a bit of a rain/mist most of the morning then warmed up for the rest of the day.
Don.







































bushmasterar15 said:


> Don good luck at the shoot.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Man that looks like a great course to shoot on


----------



## nbsa

Had a awesome week and weekend had 80 degree weather tuesday tornados Wednesday and 2" of snow on the ground this morning I love Indiana went to the indoor nationals Saturday and a local 3D shoot today shot 2up and had a great time. My SS worked great holding me on target as I was freezing and shaking. Thanks SS


----------



## GRIM

that looks like an awesome course to shoot, looks fun


----------



## kellynmb

buckyfever1 said:


> Weekend is going very well...just finished up making my new shafts and sending them flyin @ 70 yds. Man did my bow hold well with my SS set up..I truly love the way my bow holds....thinkin of tryin some side weights..but i don't think I can improve on perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rigg look great I shooy a Mathew conquest 2 same color.


----------



## 1hotdoe

Hey team SS. Hope everyone had a great weekend. Now make to the grind again tomorrow! Wish we had more time to play & less time working...LOL


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Im out of commision for a few days. I cut about a quarter of an inch off my pinky on my right hand then passed out and landed on my face on a steel box. Got 7 stitches under my right eye, thank god for safety glasses or I could have lost my eye. I hope I will be back shooting before next weekend. Good luck to all that are still shooting. Shoot straight and have fun.


Sorry to hear this Scott. I hope you are feeling ok and recover quickly.


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> Mark,
> Thanks, I ended up takeing 2nd place. It turned out to be a real nice day, had a bit of a rain/mist most of the morning then warmed up for the rest of the day.
> Don.
> View attachment 1038815
> View attachment 1038818
> View attachment 1038820
> View attachment 1038822
> View attachment 1038824
> View attachment 1038828


Good job Don.


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> Had a awesome week and weekend had 80 degree weather tuesday tornados Wednesday and 2" of snow on the ground this morning I love Indiana went to the indoor nationals Saturday and a local 3D shoot today shot 2up and had a great time. My SS worked great holding me on target as I was freezing and shaking. Thanks SS


No thank you. Without you guys and our customers we wouldn't be who we are.


----------



## johnh1720

1hotdoe said:


> Hey team SS. Hope everyone had a great weekend. Now make to the grind again tomorrow! Wish we had more time to play & less time working...LOL


You got that right.


----------



## Da_Bull

I been doing the last of my gearing for this years hunting season....and just in time spring Turkey opens in SD april 2nd !!!! still bout 3 months from any 3D shoots it will all be worth the wait tho : )


----------



## nbsa

Good Morning all hope you have a great Monday


----------



## morganillusion2

Had first outdoor 3d shoot of the year yesterday. Man was it cold. 18 degrees wind chill. Had a great time.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

lets bump this to the top


----------



## SHUEY

Whats up fella's? How the gobblin been in your area?


----------



## johnh1720

morganillusion2 said:


> Had first outdoor 3d shoot of the year yesterday. Man was it cold. 18 degrees wind chill. Had a great time.


Yeah thats a little cold lol.


----------



## backwardshooter

Ive gone 1 day since getting injured and it is driveing me nuts. I am used to shooting every day for 30-45 minutes. It really sucks to neglect my bow like this. My doctor thinks I need to not shoot for 3-4 days, I dont know what I am going to do. I guess I will just have to read about it.


----------



## Hopperton

I cant wait to shoot some 3DDDDDDD.


----------



## nbsa

backwardshooter said:


> Ive gone 1 day since getting injured and it is driveing me nuts. I am used to shooting every day for 30-45 minutes. It really sucks to neglect my bow like this. My doctor thinks I need to not shoot for 3-4 days, I dont know what I am going to do. I guess I will just have to read about it.


hope you get better soon


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> Ive gone 1 day since getting injured and it is driveing me nuts. I am used to shooting every day for 30-45 minutes. It really sucks to neglect my bow like this. My doctor thinks I need to not shoot for 3-4 days, I dont know what I am going to do. I guess I will just have to read about it.


That would stink, hope you get well soon.


----------



## backwardshooter

Dont tell my wife, I did shoot 1 arrow today and it hurt like hell. I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## bushmasterar15

backwardshooter said:


> Dont tell my wife, I did shoot 1 arrow today and it hurt like hell. I guess I will have to wait.


I won't tell as long as you don't. Get better soon.


----------



## kellynmb

ready to do some turkey hunting opens friday.


----------



## Hopperton

I'm sooooo bored. and still tired


----------



## Hopperton

kellynmb said:


> ready to do some turkey hunting opens friday.


Good luck, it would be neat to do that once.

N. Myrtle beach you lucky dog. We go to Cherry grove every year


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Dont tell my wife, I did shoot 1 arrow today and it hurt like hell. I guess I will have to wait.


I'm gonna tell lol.


----------



## johnh1720

kellynmb said:


> ready to do some turkey hunting opens friday.


Awesome good luck out there.


----------



## johnh1720

I will be sending out an important e-mail to all the staff friday. Check in your junk mail had a couple guys tell me they found a couple I sent there.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to the SS crew!


----------



## kellynmb

Hopperton said:


> Good luck, it would be neat to do that once.
> 
> N. Myrtle beach you lucky dog. We go to Cherry grove every year


 Give a shout out when your in town I live 11th ave south knot far from CG. Live two blocks from beach.


----------



## Hopperton

kellynmb said:


> Give a shout out when your in town I live 11th ave south knot far from CG. Live two blocks from beach.


I cant do that, my wife would leave me if she thought she knew someone that close to the beach.

Absolutely, when we head down I will get you a PM.


----------



## archerynchrist

Indoors over now 3D starts this weekend!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Just like you to blow the whistle john lol


----------



## johnh1720

sc4x4truck said:


> Just like you to blow the whistle john lol


lmao.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> I will be sending out an important e-mail to all the staff friday. Check in your junk mail had a couple guys tell me they found a couple I sent there.


Tease


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Tease


lol. You will like it.


----------



## johnh1720

Got the specs today on some new material and I must say i am impressed.


----------



## buckyfever1

*Sweet!!!!!!!!!!*

Lookin forward to seein the ideas that are fixin to come out...you know me I'm sure if SS comes up with somethin it'll Rock!!!!!!!!! Keep us all posted brother!! God Bless....Kelly





johnh1720 said:


> Nice lookin rig Kelly. You're right it is hard to improve a great product but we have a few things in the works.


----------



## johnh1720

buckyfever1 said:


> Lookin forward to seein the ideas that are fixin to come out...you know me I'm sure if SS comes up with somethin it'll Rock!!!!!!!!! Keep us all posted brother!! God Bless....Kelly


You will be one of the first to know Kelly:wink:.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

what you mean I wont be the first? LOL


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> what you mean I wont be the first? LOL


Ok, i'll do a 3 way call lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sounds good. LOL hey john Have you talked with lee this week?


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Ok, i'll do a 3 way call lol.


Why dont you just tell me and I will figure out which one to tell first.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Haha how bout he does that with me LOL


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> sounds good. LOL hey john Have you talked with lee this week?


No I haven't. I talked to him Friday.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Why dont you just tell me and I will figure out which one to tell first.


Don't worry all you guys that support us will find out soon.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> Don't worry all you guys that support us will find out soon.


WE know John we are all just impatient. LOL


----------



## johnh1720

Good things come to those who wait lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yep. so I will wait


----------



## nbsa

Mmmmm wish today was friday lol. Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## 12RingKing

The suspense builds.... :secret::set1_thinking:


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> Got the specs today on some new material and I must say i am impressed.


I'm really good at testing things. I've been told I pay attention to detail with the best of them. LOL!


----------



## Hopperton

Still recouping from Vegas today.

I am debating getting another Detroyer 350 in Black Ops or getting a Specialist in Black Ops. Specialist really wouldnt be used much till mid summer and indoors this winter I already have a Destroyer but boy do I really like the BlackOps.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Still recouping from Vegas today.
> 
> I am debating getting another Detroyer 350 in Black Ops or getting a Specialist in Black Ops. Specialist really wouldnt be used much till mid summer and indoors this winter I already have a Destroyer but boy do I really like the BlackOps.


I would go with the Specialist myself.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I just want to give everyone on the staff a big Thank You and keep up the great work you guys are doing. I have been watching everything that has been going on and I am proud of everyone on our staff and very encouraged about SS's future because of the great publicity you guys are giving to SS. Keep this in mind, the most important part of why we do what we do is to enjoy the great outdoors and have fun! 

Ryan


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> I would go with the Specialist myself.


Yea but man then I need a new sight and probably stabilizer and for sure arrows. I did get accepted by Bowtech for staff so I guess I should do it and shoot it as good as it can soot.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> I just want to give everyone on the staff a big Thank You and keep up the great work you guys are doing. I have been watching everything that has been going on and I am proud of everyone on our staff and very encouraged about SS's future because of the great publicity you guys are giving to SS. Keep this in mind, the most important part of why we do what we do is to enjoy the great outdoors and have fun!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for that Ryan. SS is agreat company


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

rednecbowhunter said:


> Thanks for that Ryan. SS is agreat company


Your very welcome!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Yes I must give you a big thank you as well Ryan. Great Products and people make a great team. Even though I'm out for blood on the course lol.


----------



## SHUEY

johnh1720 said:


> Got the specs today on some new material and I must say i am impressed.


HMMMMM Come on John give us a little more


----------



## bushmasterar15

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> I just want to give everyone on the staff a big Thank You and keep up the great work you guys are doing. I have been watching everything that has been going on and I am proud of everyone on our staff and very encouraged about SS's future because of the great publicity you guys are giving to SS. Keep this in mind, the most important part of why we do what we do is to enjoy the great outdoors and have fun!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you, It's been a pleasure to shoot for Smooth Stability. I've noticed a increase of stability and shot groups are smaller then ever.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Yea but man then I need a new sight and probably stabilizer and for sure arrows. I did get accepted by Bowtech for staff so I guess I should do it and shoot it as good as it can soot.


We can help you with the stabilizer part of it lol.


----------



## johnh1720

SHUEY said:


> HMMMMM Come on John give us a little more


Lets just say that it's a prototype carbon fiber made only for us.


----------



## nbsa

Thanks Ryan, I really enjoy using a great product from smooth stability !


----------



## 12RingKing

johnh1720 said:


> Lets just say that it's a prototype carbon fiber made only for us.


SWEEEEEEEEEEEET! Carbon Fiber's always nice!


----------



## sc4x4truck

johnh1720 said:


> Lets just say that it's a prototype carbon fiber made only for us.


Your a tease I hope there is pics with this so called email lol


----------



## Hopperton

Hey John its Friday:moviecorn!!!! 

:wink:


----------



## apache64D

Thanks Ryan! Love the products!


----------



## ILMathewsPro

The Wife and I will be on our way to the ASA Pro Am in Texas in a couple of hours. Any other SS shooters going to be there?


----------



## sc4x4truck

ILMathewsPro said:


> The Wife and I will be on our way to the ASA Pro Am in Texas in a couple of hours. Any other SS shooters going to be there?


Good luck I hope the weather clears up for you.


----------



## ILMathewsPro

The weather looks good so far. The last couple of years it has not been the best.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Hey John its Friday:moviecorn!!!!
> 
> :wink:


Nice try lol.


----------



## johnh1720

ILMathewsPro said:


> The weather looks good so far. The last couple of years it has not been the best.


Good luck down there Gary.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got my SS QD in the mail today. I will get them put on and let you guys know what I think about them. At first glance they look great.


----------



## johnh1720

ILMathewsPro said:


> The weather looks good so far. The last couple of years it has not been the best.


Hope the weather is nice for you down there. It just started snowing here.


----------



## garrickt

Wedding in Chicago this weekend then my weekends should clear up enough to get out and get to some shoots finally.:smile:


----------



## garrickt

Can't wait to get the Smooth Stability on the new eXceed and see what I can do.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

They should be great on the Exceed cause they work great on my Accomplice 34


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got the new QD on my bow and They look great and go with the Stabs great. i will get pics up later in the week after I get my weights back


----------



## mathews95

hey guys!! the weather is starting to warm up here in NW iowa just in time for turkey season....gunna put a bullhead thru ones head this year...im excited!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

mathews95 said:


> hey guys!! the weather is starting to warm up here in NW iowa just in time for turkey season....gunna put a bullhead thru ones head this year...im excited!!


We have rain here and it doesn't look like its going to let up for a couple of days.


----------



## gatorgirl

Can't wait for Paris,TX....it will be awsome


----------



## johnh1720

sc4x4truck said:


> We have rain here and it doesn't look like its going to let up for a couple of days.


Must be nice lol. It is snowing here.


----------



## johnh1720

gatorgirl said:


> Can't wait for Paris,TX....it will be awsome


Good luck down there.


----------



## 12RingKing

It was 80 today at noon! LOL


----------



## garrickt

12RingKing said:


> It was 80 today at noon! LOL


Man, I thought it was nice at 44 here today. Still waiting on 60 for 2011 in my area. Getting really, really tired of this weather.


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Man, I thought it was nice at 44 here today. Still waiting on 60 for 2011 in my area. Getting really, really tired of this weather.


Me too. Yesterday it was sunny and mid 70's today snow lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

A front came through the other day at it was 65 i believe....it's about to get hot because the mosquitoes are starting to come out pretty fierce. I hate Texas summers 110 with the heat index!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I would hate that to. I like cooler weather. If I could find a place that is was 80 in the summer and 50's in the fall i would be one happy man.


----------



## 12RingKing

I think that place is heaven!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yep it should be


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> I would hate that to. I like cooler weather. If I could find a place that is was 80 in the summer and 50's in the fall i would be one happy man.


Kentucky / Tennessee


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> I would hate that to. I like cooler weather. If I could find a place that is was 80 in the summer and 50's in the fall i would be one happy man.


Me too.


----------



## johnh1720

It's wednesday guys only a couple more days till I send the e-mail. I just about got all the information I need.


----------



## kellynmb

I love living in the south no snow rain yes cold yes snow no lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> It's wednesday guys only a couple more days till I send the e-mail. I just about got all the information I need.


John you are such a tease LOL


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice upper 60's here. Getting ready to go out and do some shed hunting. Hope I find some and the guy's on quads haven't torn up the area.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

mathews95 said:


> hey guys!! the weather is starting to warm up here in NW iowa just in time for turkey season....gunna put a bullhead thru ones head this year...im excited!!


You got any room for someone to tag along with ya? LOL! I am psyched for turkey season! There is nothing like it. Our season doesn't start for another month.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

rednecbowhunter said:


> Got the new QD on my bow and They look great and go with the Stabs great. i will get pics up later in the week after I get my weights back


Glad you like them Nathan.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Thanks Ryan. The only thing I found was the bolt was to long to use with my vbar set and I had to use some shorter ones but beside that they are great


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Thanks Ryan. The only thing I found was the bolt was to long to use with my vbar set and I had to use some shorter ones but beside that they are great


Yeah that usually happens with most offsets and v bars.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> John you are such a tease LOL


U know you like it lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I know


----------



## johnh1720

Lol.


----------



## nbsa

morning bump


----------



## kellynmb

good morning SS.


----------



## archerynchrist

Good morning!


----------



## nbsa

Hey John its Friday here in Japan you can tell me now I wont tell lol


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> Hey John its Friday here in Japan you can tell me now I wont tell lol


Thats great lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Let's take SS to the top


----------



## asa1485

You ready for Sunday Nathan? I'm bringing my A game this week bud.


----------



## johnh1720

You better Pete lol. From what I hear Nathan is shooting pretty good.


----------



## backwardshooter

Im going to try to get back shooting this weekend. I hope my finger will handle it.


----------



## johnh1720

I'm sure you will be fine Scott. You are a tough guy lol.


----------



## asa1485

johnh1720 said:


> You better Pete lol. From what I hear Nathan is shooting pretty good.


That is what I hear. He has come close a couple times.


----------



## Hopperton

Well I ordered another bow today I mean stove! Guess bow was on my mind.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Well I ordered another bow today I mean stove! Guess bow was on my mind.


So what model stove did you get? lol.


----------



## Hopperton

Black Ops General Electric (Gas model) 36" height


----------



## johnh1720

Nice. How many pounds are the burners?


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Nice. How many pounds are the burners?


Ummmm heavy, 16,000btu adjustable with quick attach.


----------



## johnh1720

Wow you will be heating up the course I mean kitchen with that baby.


----------



## johnh1720

Guess what guys.... It's friday.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Ok ready for you to spill it. Hope everyone is having a great time out at the range.


----------



## nbsa

Good Morning good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.


----------



## 12RingKing

It's friday! Good morning to everyone!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

asa1485 said:


> That is what I hear. He has come close a couple times.


Heck we have both been shooting good, but yes I am ready. 

Hey John it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

Its Friday:RockOn: Its Friday:set1_applaud: Its Friday:banana: Its Friday:rock: Its Friday:elf_moon:


----------



## garrickt

Good Morning. What is the news?!


----------



## SHUEY

Its friday!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

E-mail has been sent. Let me know your thoughts by e-mail.


----------



## Hopperton

Email sent back


----------



## johnh1720

Got it Erik. I sent you one back that explains everything.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to everyone! I wish everyone a great weekend!!


----------



## Hopperton

good evening


----------



## ohio moose

Good evening to you and the rest here ! Congrats on the spot with Bowtech Erik.


----------



## SHUEY

Whats up Fella's


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sent you a reply email back.


----------



## Hopperton

Just sitting here drinking some wine, heading to Tinkers Creek tomorrow to get some practice in before the Shoot on Sunday.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

John sent you an email back brother I need more info


----------



## Hopperton

Any one been able to get ahold of Gale or the the new Staff cooridinator at Harvest Time. I emailed a week ago but now response, I jsut sent another email, I need some more arrows, I gave mine away to hopefully make some believers.


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton said:


> Any one been able to get ahold of Gale or the the new Staff cooridinator at Harvest Time. I emailed a week ago but now response, I jsut sent another email, I need some more arrows, I gave mine away to hopefully make some believers.


Gale and crew are at Paris, Tx. They left on Thursday and wont be back till next week.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to the crew! Hope everyone has a good saturday and good shooting!


----------



## SHUEY

Email sent John!


----------



## apache64D

Email finally replied to John! Evening everyone!


----------



## Hopperton

I thiknk I got windburn shooting today. It was crazy trying to shoot 80 yards.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Yeah the wind was crAzy here to today


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I thiknk I got windburn shooting today. It was crazy trying to shoot 80 yards.


It wasn't windy here at all Erik.


----------



## Hopperton

I was shooting at tinkers and it was pretty windy. the trees with no leaves let it come right through.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I was shooting at tinkers and it was pretty windy. the trees with no leaves let it come right through.


Gotcha. Hows the stabs workin out for you?


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Gotcha. Hows the stabs workin out for you?


Great, I had two weights on today. I think I am going to pull one off for tomorrow.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Great, I had two weights on today. I think I am going to pull one off for tomorrow.


Where you shootin?


----------



## Hopperton

Nelsons Ledges


----------



## bushmasterar15

Were having some high winds here with expected rain coming in.


----------



## johnh1720

A picture of the turkey that Robin from Aim n Low Productions got on a hunt down in Florida.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice turkey. I don't get to go till May for the OTC hunt.


----------



## buckyfever1

Good Morning everyone...Hope everybodys weekend is going well....God Bless & until we meet Shoot Em' Str8


----------



## backwardshooter

Going to try to put some arrows through the bow today. Finger still tender but I cant neglect my bow anymore. My bow and stab are getting lonely.


----------



## 12RingKing

I sent you an e-mail john.


----------



## backwardshooter

Just got back in from shooting with bad finger and things went well. I can tell I havent shot for a week because I was a little shakey. I was still shooting decent groups though. It just felt good to stretch the string again.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

hey john sent you a couple of emails


----------



## bushmasterar15

Afternoon to all.


----------



## Hopperton

I still need to get picture of myself.


----------



## gatorgirl

WOW... Paris, Texas was amazing...I had an awsome time and can't wait 'till next year!!!


----------



## Hopperton

Scores???


----------



## rdraper_3

I need to take a few pics of myself and my bow and send them to Jonh too. I shot a 3d course this weekend and wasn't really even dialed in. I was still set up for spot league with only a 20 yard pin so I roughly sighted in a 30 and 40 yard pin. I ended up shooting a 354 outta 440.......NOT a good day for me but given I only rough sighted in that's not too bad


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well i finished 4th today at my clubs 3D shoot even though I didnt shoot that great. My custom colored weights for my High Roller are in. i will pick them up tomorrow so stay tuned for pics.


----------



## elmac

*gatorgirl in Paris*

As seen above, gatorgirl (my daughter) shot the Delta Southwest Shootout in Paris, Texas this weekend. This was her first time to shoot in a major ASA event and let me tell you, she had a blast. She ended up shooting a total of 349. Not exactly the score she was hoping for but with it being her first time down there (NO PRESSURE AT ALL) I thought she did pretty good. Got to see what it was all about and has an idea what to expect next year. Also got to show off her Smooth Stability High Roller a little bit. With some of the wind gusts we were getting this morning it definitely helped her steady up her shots. Now to get ready for a few qualifiers and the state ASA tournament. It never ends.....and I love it! Good job girl!~


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> well i finished 4th today at my clubs 3D shoot even though I didnt shoot that great. My custom colored weights for my High Roller are in. i will pick them up tomorrow so stay tuned for pics.


Was a tough shoot wasn't it? 8 small targets. Even had some smaller deer at longer yards that really threw people off. It was fun though and gorgeous weather to boot.


----------



## nbsa

Morning all hope you had a great weekend I sure did the high winds we had here in Indiana did not bother me at all with my SS stabilizer held steady and won the shoot.


----------



## Hopperton

Morning. Nice black rain clouds here in North East Ohio.


----------



## seindhunter

I hope to post a pic on here next week of a couple of Kansas Gobblers with my SS stabilizer


----------



## nbsa

seindhunter said:


> I hope to post a pic on here next week of a couple of Kansas Gobblers with my SS stabilizer


Good luck


----------



## SHUEY

Rain Rain Rain Rain forcasted for 7 of the next 10 days UGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!


----------



## backwardshooter

Rain, rain, go away, I want to shoot today. congrats to those who shot this weekend. Smooth Stability all the way.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

asa1485 said:


> Was a tough shoot wasn't it? 8 small targets. Even had some smaller deer at longer yards that really threw people off. It was fun though and gorgeous weather to boot.


yep sure was tough. My score showed it. LOL good shootin by the way man and the weather was great


----------



## rednecbowhunter

stay tuned pics to come of my new weights.


----------



## garrickt

Good to hear everyone is getting out and shooting. Hopefully I can get out and shoot my first this weekend. I can't wait for April to be over, we will be moved and all weddings will be done until October.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well here they are guys. they look great and really set off my theme. I have one thing left to get and it will be done. I hve some US Flag flame wraps that Battledrum designed for me to put on still. but for now it looks great.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Looks good what paint did you use


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I didnt do them. I had Lee Martin do it for me


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> yep sure was tough. My score showed it. LOL good shootin by the way man and the weather was great


Thanks. Had it until the next to last target. If I would have only gotten a 10 would have at least been tied or maybe even had it on 12s. Oh well, guess I only brought my A- game.. Thanks Not too shabby for new bow, strings, and arrows and also first time out.


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> well here they are guys. they look great and really set off my theme. I have one thing left to get and it will be done. I hve some US Flag flame wraps that Battledrum designed for me to put on still. but for now it looks great.


Looks really good Nathan. Now all you have to do is get Battle Drum to do a red white and blue decal with your name to go on the sight extension. Something kinda like this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> well here they are guys. they look great and really set off my theme. I have one thing left to get and it will be done. I hve some US Flag flame wraps that Battledrum designed for me to put on still. but for now it looks great.


nice looking rig


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Thanks Hopper


----------



## backwardshooter

Stabs look great and good shooting.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> Thanks Hopper


I may have asked this, where in NC are you located? I will be headin down there a couple times this summer and if the family doesnt come I may come to shoot.


----------



## asa1485

Need to get a bunch of ATers togehter for one of our circuit shoots. Many have come and left shaking their head at what we have to go through. LOL


----------



## archerynchrist

Sweet set up man!


----------



## Hopperton

asa1485 said:


> Need to get a bunch of ATers togehter for one of our circuit shoots. Many have come and left shaking their head at what we have to go through. LOL


where at and when


----------



## Hopperton

Just fletched a dozen arrows and i am heading to bed.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Our circuit is all around Charlotte. Let me know when you are coming and I will see what club is shooting that weekend


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice looking Red/White/Blue theme.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning from Texas!!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

Good afternoon, keepin the best stabs on top.


----------



## apache64D

TTT! Tryin out tapatalk app


----------



## Hopperton

Looks like a slow day on AT for everyone.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yep sure is. Hey did you see my post at the top of this page


----------



## Hopperton

Yes I did, I will be down there atleast twice this summer for work.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

let me know when you will be here


----------



## bushnlo

My new bow is going to be shipped on friday!I can't wait to get it all set up and see how is shoots!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

what did ya get


----------



## sc4x4truck

Morning SS


----------



## bushnlo

rednecbowhunter said:


> what did ya get


Winchester Quick Silver 34 in black with red mods!The IBO is 343 fps and it has a 7 inch brace height.I can't wait to set it up!I am going to put a 6 inch SS stabilizer with 2 blue bow jacks ,Rip Cord code red rest,Cobra Python rest or a Copper john,G5 1/4 inch meta peep,Clear Dravers kisser button ,New Maxima 3d selects arrows and maybe some Red Vapor Trail strings and cables.Here is a pic of the bow from there web site and the new Maximas


----------



## Hopperton

That is going to look *SWEET*


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yes it will


----------



## Hopperton

kellynmb said:


> Give a shout out when your in town I live 11th ave south knot far from CG. Live two blocks from beach.


Well planning the trip to Cherry Grove this July in the heat of the summer!!!!!!!! Do you have a local shoot schedule; I could maybe hit up a shoot with you on a Saturday or Sunday? Or you can just let me know some good places to do some good locas stuff.


----------



## rdraper_3

Just as soon as I get another camera I'll post some pics of my bow and SS stabilizer. I took it to work and had the SS lettering in the hub inked with orange paint then baked it to dry it. It looks great! I can text pics to anybody and they could upload them for me if they would be so kind......if so just send me your cell number in a PM and I'll send pics.


----------



## bushnlo

I can't wait!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I just got pics from rdraper 3. will post shortly


----------



## rednecbowhunter

here are pics of rdraper 3's bow. it looks good man. I love the orange in it.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good looking bows gentlemen!!! You will be representing SS well with those this year!


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks for posting my pics Nathan. I can't figure out how to post pics from my iPhone yet. I'll probably be going to a shoot this weekend again but first I gotta get some pins dialed in. Changed my arrows a little bit so I can get some more speed. I'm pulling 65#, 30" DL, 335 grain GT Pro 22's and they are shooting 321fps now


----------



## rednecbowhunter

I use the photobucket app on my Iphone. It works the same as on a computer. You just upload them to photobucket and copy paste the IMG code.


----------



## rdraper_3

Well now, I didn't think about doing it that way. Looks like I'll be adding another app to my phone. Thanks for the tip


----------



## rednecbowhunter

no problem


----------



## Hopperton

I love the orange in the stabilizer. I also think that sword looks really nice, I just wish it had microadjust or a little more solid movement. I am thinknig about the 3rd plane and the trident or I am thinking about trying a Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks Erik, I think it turned out pretty sweet. I wish my Sword Apex 3rd plane had micro adjust too but I'm dealing with it. I had to choose a fixed pin sight for Hunter Class and I like the looks of the Sword over the Copper John I was using


----------



## rdraper_3

Oh yeah, if anybody wants their SS inked let me know. I work at a medical factory and we have tons of colors of ink :thumbs_up but my boss might not like it :fuming:


----------



## bushnlo

Looks awesome!


----------



## johnh1720

Looks good Ray.


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks John. Wouldn't be here without you!!


----------



## garrickt

The new eXceed has landed! I sure hope I can sneak off to a 3d this weekend with it.


----------



## garrickt

John, I sent you an email.


----------



## Hopperton

garrickt said:


> The new eXceed has landed! I sure hope I can sneak off to a 3d this weekend with it.


Need pictures!!!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

yes we need pics


----------



## johnh1720

rdraper_3 said:


> Thanks John. Wouldn't be here without you!!


No, thank you. You guys are the reason I do what I do.


----------



## ohio moose

Good Morning S.S. crew from NE Ohio.


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> John, I sent you an email.


Got it and sent you one back.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Afternoon guys. Well, wife just got back from the Dr., its official, gonna have child number 3! Due Nov 4. I've got my fingers crossed for a boy!


----------



## Hopperton

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Afternoon guys. Well, wife just got back from the Dr., its official, gonna have child number 3! Due Nov 4. I've got my fingers crossed for a boy!


Well congrats, but I am sure glad I cant go past the three boys I have. Oh the screaming and yelling and kicking and punching and slapping and crying and back talking; I have a headache now.


----------



## garrickt

rednecbowhunter said:


> yes we need pics


OK, here you go.


----------



## johnh1720

Looks great Rick.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

it looks great man


----------



## apache64D

Yup. Looks good!


----------



## backwardshooter

great looking bow like the colors


----------



## Hopperton

Pretty.


----------



## Hopperton

Well I learned to shoot with both eyes open today. It is for sure going to take soem getting used to and I am not sure how well it works for hunting.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Afternoon guys. Well, wife just got back from the Dr., its official, gonna have child number 3! Due Nov 4. I've got my fingers crossed for a boy!


Congrats Jon


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Afternoon guys. Well, wife just got back from the Dr., its official, gonna have child number 3! Due Nov 4. I've got my fingers crossed for a boy!


Congrats to you Jon.


----------



## bushmasterar15

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Afternoon guys. Well, wife just got back from the Dr., its official, gonna have child number 3! Due Nov 4. I've got my fingers crossed for a boy!


Congrats


----------



## apache64D

Congrats man!


----------



## kellynmb

congrats Jon.


----------



## kellynmb

garrickt said:


> OK, here you go.
> View attachment 1047557
> View attachment 1047558
> View attachment 1047559


looks great Rick cant wait to get my stab.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks guys!

That eXceed is beautiful, what a bow!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone....beautiful weather here in Texas!


----------



## Hopperton

garrickt said:


> OK, here you go.
> View attachment 1047557
> View attachment 1047558
> View attachment 1047559


I like that SS Sticker


----------



## 12RingKing

Hopperton said:


> I like that SS Sticker


X2!!!! :thumbs_upimp2:


----------



## 12RingKing

Anyone have a shoot this weekend?


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> Anyone have a shoot this weekend?


Two for me. Going to be trying the both eyes open thing.


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton said:


> Two for me. Going to be trying the both eyes open thing.


 I learned to shoot both eyes open about a year ago, and when you get the hang of it, it will make a big diff. You get a bigger field of view and it will help hunting. Just dont give up it will get easier. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## Hopperton

I will wing some more arrows tonight to check the sight with both eyes open. Then tomorrow is the day.


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck Erik.


----------



## rdraper_3

That is a pretty cool looking sticker. I got a plain white one with my SS stabilizer. Anyway, I'll be going to a local 3D course this weekend and I've never been to this course before but have heard lots of good things about it. I just need to finish sighting in my bow


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hopperton said:


> I will wing some more arrows tonight to check the sight with both eyes open. Then tomorrow is the day.


Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> I like that SS Sticker





12RingKing said:


> X2!!!! :thumbs_upimp2:





rdraper_3 said:


> That is a pretty cool looking sticker. I got a plain white one with my SS stabilizer. Anyway, I'll be going to a local 3D course this weekend and I've never been to this course before but have heard lots of good things about it. I just need to finish sighting in my bow


Pm if you guys are interested in getting a sticker like that.


----------



## rdraper_3

PM sent John


----------



## zestycj7

Got our club Big Game shoot this Sunday. It is one arrow,42 unmarked 3-D targets, ranges from 10 feet to 80 yards. I am hoping my SS stab will get me to the top in my class once again. I will post pics once I get home and let ya'll know how I ended up.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

PM Sent to ya john.

Two eyes open has always been the way to go, and it was extremely hard to stop squinting. If I was you I would ween myself off. That's what I did. I got to anchor and slowly opened up my eye in little steps. I would open it up like a quarter of the way until I got to a point where I just left it open all the time. People have said that the change may have an effect of your pin locations due to the facial straining and change your anchor a touch, but I didn't notice a change if there was one.

I will help with hunting for sure. I still suck at shooting targets but I can shoot an animal pretty good. LOL


----------



## 12RingKing

zestycj7 said:


> Got our club Big Game shoot this Sunday. It is one arrow,42 unmarked 3-D targets, ranges from 10 feet to 80 yards. I am hoping my SS stab will get me to the top in my class once again. I will post pics once I get home and let ya'll know how I ended up.
> Don.


Y'all have some of the best club shoots I've ever seen from your pictures. I love that terrain. Can't wait for the pics Don.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

Hopperton said:


> I will wing some more arrows tonight to check the sight with both eyes open. Then tomorrow is the day.


Ive been through the Bernies school and what a difference its made I was a 570 vegas shooter and not very good at 3d I now carry a 597 avg vegas and Im wining on the IBO circuit. So here is my advise start a 5yds are problems<target panic, form issuses> cant be solved at 20 or 40 yds. Your conscious mind wont let it happen it has to happen at a close range where you feel comfortable<ie 5yds> Try shooting with both eyes open at a close range untill you get comfortable with it then step back. Shooting with both eyes open is the way to go with one eye your only shooting with tunnel vision. just my 2 cents good luck


----------



## Hopperton

Deer Slayer I said:


> Ive been through the Bernies school and what a difference its made I was a 570 vegas shooter and not very good at 3d I now carry a 597 avg vegas and Im wining on the IBO circuit. So here is my advise start a 5yds are problems<target panic, form issuses> cant be solved at 20 or 40 yds. Your conscious mind wont let it happen it has to happen at a close range where you feel comfortable<ie 5yds> Try shooting with both eyes open at a close range untill you get comfortable with it then step back. Shooting with both eyes open is the way to go with one eye your only shooting with tunnel vision. just my 2 cents good luck


Thank you. What about peep size is it smaller the better.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

Ill assume were talking outdoors <just my op> the small hunter 1/8 is what i use it allows more light in im in the belief thats its more important to have the peep lined uped with your eye <ex draw your bow with your eyes closed anchor open your eyes you shouldnt have to adjust to see through the peep perfectly> if the peep is centered your eyes will focus through the middle then set your scope or pin sight so that it sits in the middle of your sight window then site in<hope this makes sense> jim


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> Ill assume were talking outdoors <just my op> the small hunter 1/8 is what i use it allows more light in im in the belief thats its more important to have the peep lined uped with your eye <ex draw your bow with your eyes closed anchor open your eyes you shouldnt have to adjust to see through the peep perfectly> if the peep is centered your eyes will focus through the middle then set your scope or pin sight so that it sits in the middle of your sight window then site in<hope this makes sense> jim


Based on your results Jim I would say you know what you're talking about lol.


----------



## seindhunter

I have shot my best when practicing at 5 yards


----------



## Hopperton

Thanks guys. I am not shooting till early afternoon toorrow so I will get out there in the morn and do some 5 yard shooting. I just know I have one goal this year and that is to finish somewhere respectable in the Triple Crowns.

I hope we all smoke the course this year....


----------



## sc4x4truck

well just rember to have fun andrepersent


----------



## morganillusion2

looks like a good day to shoot some outdoor 3d
Heading to bass and bucks wabash. IN


----------



## 12RingKing

Deer Slayer I said:


> Ill assume were talking outdoors <just my op> the small hunter 1/8 is what i use it allows more light in im in the belief thats its more important to have the peep lined uped with your eye <ex draw your bow with your eyes closed anchor open your eyes you shouldnt have to adjust to see through the peep perfectly> if the peep is centered your eyes will focus through the middle then set your scope or pin sight so that it sits in the middle of your sight window then site in<hope this makes sense> jim


What about multi-pin sights? I like to have my peep sight and my sight ring align and then locate the appropriate pin. It just works out better for me... were you just talking about single pin sights or scopes?


----------



## Deer Slayer I

12RingKing said:


> What about multi-pin sights? I like to have my peep sight and my sight ring align and then locate the appropriate pin. It just works out better for me... were you just talking about single pin sights or scopes?


i shoot mbr with multilple pins you have to set your peep with your sight housing at the mid range <in my case it would be 30yds> that becomes one of your achor points so at 45 or at 20 keep it together <the housing and peep> and aim instead of changing the pitch of your release point <whiich would be like seeing the housing top or bottom come into the picture> if that happens your changing your original pitch point that you sighted in on


----------



## kellynmb

good after noon ss.


----------



## nbsa

Deer Slayer I said:


> wish you the best of luck hey anybody going to shoot the ibo triple crown in mbr im planning on shooting it indy a long drive 9hrs need a little motivation like 3 other guys for a ss team let me know


 Pm me when you come to Indy first leg. Live about 45 min from there and will be there all weekend. If you come in on Wednesday or thursday the club up the road will be open its a great place to shoot and alot of the pros will be there shooting with us.


----------



## rdraper_3

Deer Slayer I said:


> wish you the best of luck hey anybody going to shoot the ibo triple crown in mbr im planning on shooting it indy a long drive 9hrs need a little motivation like 3 other guys for a ss team let me know


I'll be there but I'll be in HC. One of the other shop shooters where I shoot at will be shooting in MBR this year


----------



## zestycj7

It was an awsome day today, mid 70's real slight wind, good foog awsome raffle. I ended up takeing 2nd. place and won a new PSE Stinger in the raffle. It is all setup with everything on it.
Here are some pics, enjoy.
Don.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sc4x4truck said:


> I have qualified for it already. i will also be shooting in open c we need to try and shoot together.


Will you be there next weekend?


----------



## apache64D

zestycj7 said:


> It was an awsome day today, mid 70's real slight wind, good foog awsome raffle. I ended up takeing 2nd. place and won a new PSE Stinger in the raffle. It is all setup with everything on it.
> Here are some pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> View attachment 1049824
> View attachment 1049821
> View attachment 1049825
> View attachment 1049823
> View attachment 1049818


Congrats! 2nd place and a new bow!! What a day!


----------



## Hopperton

Well I found out today my bow shoots great. I jsut need to figure out how to get more consistant on my yardage. Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Great job shooting Don and congrats on the new bow.


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> It was an awsome day today, mid 70's real slight wind, good foog awsome raffle. I ended up takeing 2nd. place and won a new PSE Stinger in the raffle. It is all setup with everything on it.
> Here are some pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> View attachment 1049824
> View attachment 1049821
> View attachment 1049825
> View attachment 1049823
> View attachment 1049818


Excellent job Don.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Well I found out today my bow shoots great. I jsut need to figure out how to get more consistant on my yardage. Practice. Practice. Practice.


Now you know the secret of the pros lol.


----------



## Da_Bull

back ttt still no shoots around me yet (sigh) ......working on getting a fat turkey in the next week or so tho : )


----------



## archerynchrist

Morning Bump! First 3D shoot this weekend and really hoping my bow comes in just in time for me to set it all up!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Great job Don!

Morning all! Great day for jury duty.......:sleepy2:


----------



## Hopperton

Ohhhhhhh. My Black Ops Destroyer should be here this week and I ordered a new Lethal Weapon to go on it. 

So it will be a:
Smooth Stability High Roller large ring 11 15/16" long 13 oz.
Limb Driver
Lethal Weapon
Black Ops Destroyer 350
Specialty Peep
Baldy Strings and Tune
Victory X Ringers

Its all up to me with a set up like above.


----------



## johnh1720

Thats a sweet setup Erik.


----------



## apache64D

yup, very nice. can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Hopperton

apache64D said:


> yup, very nice. can't wait to see pics!


I cant wait to take pics.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hopperton said:


> Ohhhhhhh. My Black Ops Destroyer should be here this week and I ordered a new Lethal Weapon to go on it.
> 
> So it will be a:
> Smooth Stability High Roller large ring 11 15/16" long 13 oz.
> Limb Driver
> Lethal Weapon
> Black Ops Destroyer 350
> Specialty Peep
> Baldy Strings and Tune
> Victory X Ringers
> 
> Its all up to me with a set up like above.


Nice!! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Good luck hunting those gobblers. I'm chomping at the bit. LOL


----------



## SHUEY

Nice Job Don!

Anyone going to the OHIO STATE SHOOT In May?


----------



## GRIM

looks like awesome weather there, congrats to you Don!


----------



## apache64D

I know there's some SS/Mathews guys going to ASA Augusta, but is there anyone planning on shooting the ASA London KY Shoot?


----------



## Hopperton

SHUEY said:


> Nice Job Don!
> 
> Anyone going to the OHIO STATE SHOOT In May?


I would like to but it is about 4 hours, I might look for someone else that wants to come down unless you will be there I will meet up with you.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well guys I will have a nw "TOY" comming later this week. I am so glad to get this bow back. I had one last year and sold it and now I am getting one back. What is it you might ask? I guess you will have to wait.


----------



## johnh1720

That ain't right Nathan lol. Spill the beans.


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> I know there's some SS/Mathews guys going to ASA Augusta, but is there anyone planning on shooting the ASA London KY Shoot?


I know our Mathews guys will be there for sure.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Nope you will have to just either wait or guess. I will give you a hint it is not a Hoyt or Bowtech. But it is from one of the big 4


----------



## johnh1720

Well then my guess is a Mathews.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Well then my guess is a Mathews.


It is a PSE.


----------



## garrickt

Finally got to shoot the eXceed today. Man it is sweet with the Smooth Stability on the end of it.

For rednec, I guess PSE.


----------



## johnh1720

Nope Mathews all the way lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

A PSE X-force SS....you say toy and it was a super tiny bow...:dontknow:


----------



## rednecbowhunter

It is a Mathews. Now you just have to guess what bow and what color. HINT I have a Z7


----------



## 12RingKing

Monster in Black!?!?


----------



## 12RingKing

...or a Genesis is pink?!?! lol


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> well guys i will have a nw "toy" comming later this week. I am so glad to get this bow back. I had one last year and sold it and now i am getting one back. What is it you might ask? I guess you will have to wait.


I bet I know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

M7? I give up! lol


----------



## rednecbowhunter

What Pete?


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> what pete?


m7..............


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Yep you and 12 ring are right. It should be here by the end of the week or Monday.


----------



## Hopperton

What is an M7? is it a 3D bow or target bow?


----------



## asa1485

Monster with a 7 inch brace height. Can be both. But knowing Natan, it is either Black or smoke color.


----------



## asa1485

After a little investigation, it is blacked out.


----------



## Hopperton

asa1485 said:


> Monster with a 7 inch brace height. Can be both. But knowing Natan, it is either Black or smoke color.


Ah Monster 7, one of the guys I shot with has that. It is nice and consistant. 27" at 300fps


----------



## Hopperton

any one need a 2011 PSE Axe blacked out like new 60-70lbs?


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Yep you and 12 ring are right. It should be here by the end of the week or Monday.


Told you guys it was a Mathews lol.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> any one need a 2011 PSE Axe blacked out like new 60-70lbs?


Sure send it over lol.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Sure send it over lol.


Nice, I had that coming.

I am shooting Nelson Ledges on Saturday any interest?


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Nice, I had that coming.
> 
> I am shooting Nelson Ledges on Saturday any interest?


Possibly I will let you know.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Yeah its black. Ididnt care what color it was but it just happened to be black


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to all! Rednec....you should have just got the pink genesis!!!!! lol


----------



## archerynchrist

Morning guys! Ya im with 12 ring on that one!


----------



## Hopperton

OK I just planned my next three weeks trips.

1.) Next week I will be flying into LA and heading to Tulare then flying out on Thursday any of you guys over that way to meet up?

2.) Then the Following week I am flying into Tulsa on Tuesday and flying home on Friday anyone in that area?

3.) The third week I will be driving down to Rockhill, SC for a few days anyone from around there?


----------



## kellynmb

good afternoon time for work.


----------



## SHUEY

Hopperton said:


> I would like to but it is about 4 hours, I might look for someone else that wants to come down unless you will be there I will meet up with you.


I have a buddy of mine coming down from Medina, Im hearing a ton about this place too. Hopefully the weather turns out good for us


----------



## SHUEY

Can anyone shoot me a pic of the Staff shooter shirts?


----------



## Hopperton

SHUEY said:


> I have a buddy of mine coming down from Medina, Im hearing a ton about this place too. Hopefully the weather turns out good for us


Do you already have a group of four or do they bust groups?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

What dates will you be in Rock Hill?


----------



## johnh1720

SHUEY said:


> Can anyone shoot me a pic of the Staff shooter shirts?


Here ya go. Page 10 post 300.


----------



## johnh1720

Any staff guys that are going to Augusta shoot me an e-mail with your cell number. I am putting a contact list together for you guys cause there will be a bunch of you guys there and our Mathews shooters want to meet and shoot with you guys.


----------



## johnh1720

Just got off the phone with Gale from Harvest Time arrows. He shot the ASA in Paris and placed 13th out of 118. He told me his bow held better than ever before and he said that the stabilizer is the real deal.


----------



## Hopperton

If you want I can look at making the fourth.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good evening guy's


----------



## backwardshooter

It seems almost everyone is haveing nice wheather, and the last 2-3 days nothing but rain here. When its not raining it is windy as heck and makes it hard to shoot.


----------



## Hopperton

it was windy here as well today but I shot some anyways to practice the both eyes open. Boy does it feel good having both open and my groups are getting tighter. Once the new sight gets here with pins that are more evenly lit I think it will get even better.

I am fletching some x ringers tonight and I am going to bare shaft some this weekend then tune them with feathered ones.


----------



## johnh1720

SHUEY said:


> John if i pay a little extra can get the SS logo on the back of the staff shooter shirt?


Let me check for you.


----------



## SHUEY

Thanks John! 

Hopperton My other buddy was guilted it to going so i do have 4 in a group right now but that dont mean we cant find each other and shoot the breeze.


----------



## backwardshooter

Still raining here in Pa. getting tired of it I want to shoot without wearing waders.


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> Still raining here in Pa. getting tired of it I want to shoot without wearing waders.


Bice finally here but it is supposed to rain this weekend and make shooting a pain.


----------



## archerynchrist

Same here man its nice out right now but rain all this weekend! Gonna be a wet first day of turkey season!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Evening to the Crew! Hope everyone is having a good work week so far! Only one more day for me!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well I got some pics with my Stabs and new Wraps on the bow today. here you guys go


----------



## apache64D

Looks awesome man!!

On a side note, I found ou my range assignments for the Augusta ASA Pro/Am. Man I can't wait!!


----------



## johnh1720

Bow looks great Nathan.


----------



## bushmasterar15

That bow setup looks great. Like the stabilzer wraps.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

What do you think of the QD. They are the ones we can get from SS. they match the stabs great.


----------



## johnh1720

They are nice aren't they.


----------



## seindhunter

Just Returned from Kansas. Shot my turkey and with my SS Stabilizer. Got it all on Video but didn't take any pics. May get a pic from the video when it gets captured.


----------



## archerynchrist

seindhunter said:


> Just Returned from Kansas. Shot my turkey and with my SS Stabilizer. Got it all on Video but didn't take any pics. May get a pic from the video when it gets captured.


Congrats buddy thats awesome!


----------



## Hopperton

seindhunter said:


> Just Returned from Kansas. Shot my turkey and with my SS Stabilizer. Got it all on Video but didn't take any pics. May get a pic from the video when it gets captured.


That is excellent.


----------



## nbsa

seindhunter said:


> Just Returned from Kansas. Shot my turkey and with my SS Stabilizer. Got it all on Video but didn't take any pics. May get a pic from the video when it gets captured.


That is awesome


----------



## nbsa

IIm in thee car on my way to the shoot down in GA. Can't wait to get on the course and hopefully get another win for SS


----------



## sc4x4truck

nbsa said:


> IIm in thee car on my way to the shoot down in GA. Can't wait to get on the course and hopefully get another win for SS


Good Luck


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> IIm in thee car on my way to the shoot down in GA. Can't wait to get on the course and hopefully get another win for SS


Good luck down there. 
Keep me posted and give me a call so I can hook you up with the other guys.


----------



## nbsa

sc4x4truck said:


> Good Luck


 Thanks, john I sent you a pm


----------



## apache64D

nbsa said:


> IIm in thee car on my way to the shoot down in GA. Can't wait to get on the course and hopefully get another win for SS


What shoot?


----------



## bushnlo

Your bow looks awesome!
Just got my new 12 inch Smooth Stability stabilizer ,Battle drum red flame kit and blue bow Jax's
I just got done putting it all together!I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> What do you think of the QD. They are the ones we can get from SS. they match the stabs great.


What time we all meeting up at Biscoe?


----------



## nbsa

apache64D said:


> What shoot?


The third leg of the southern triple crown


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Evening to everyone... I'm really excited I have a shoot this weekend and I can't wait!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

good mornin guys. Got to work at the shop the next 2 days then I have the state ASA qualifier sunday. wish me luck


----------



## apache64D

Good luck!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good luck to all the guys traveling for these shoots. I know everyone wants to do real well in them, but I just want to remind everyone to just have fun. That's why we started shooting archery in the first place. Good luck to everyone and be safe in your travels!


----------



## archerynchrist

rednecbowhunter said:


> good mornin guys. Got to work at the shop the next 2 days then I have the state ASA qualifier sunday. wish me luck


Good luck buddy


----------



## bushmasterar15

rednecbowhunter said:


> good mornin guys. Got to work at the shop the next 2 days then I have the state ASA qualifier sunday. wish me luck


Good luck at the qualifier.


----------



## nbsa

Shot the first 20 targets to day what a day it was the wind was crazy started the last 10 targets 7down and finished the day at even shooting the last 20 target round tomorrow. Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.


----------



## apache64D

A picture bump!


----------



## Hopperton

My new bow.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1472300&p=1060637631#post1060637631


----------



## backwardshooter

Great looking bow Erik. Im liken the black and red.


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> good mornin guys. Got to work at the shop the next 2 days then I have the state ASA qualifier sunday. wish me luck


What time we meetin' up ?


----------



## 12RingKing

That's a sweet bow Hopperton...unlike you I am a fan of the red. My new strings are going to be solid red I think. None-the-less...Sweet rig! Enjoy it!


----------



## Hopperton

Thanks, If I could go all red I would like it more. But as long as it shoots I dont care if it is purple. Well maybe I......


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. Hope ya'll have a great weekend. Wheater man is calling for it to be in the high 90's this weekend.
I have a 2 day 3-D shoot starting this morning. It is 40 targets today and 20 on Sunday,1 arrow and marked yardage.
should be a great weekend. Here is a link to the shoot. http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/MojaveApril 2011snakeinvitational.pdf


----------



## nbsa

Just finished up at the STC shoot ended up shooting 397 not bad for the conditions we shot in


----------



## Deer Slayer I

just posting a pic of myself Jim Ingerson


----------



## 12RingKing

Here's a picture of me! Since everyone's doing it!


----------



## apache64D

how do you like the fobs?


----------



## 12RingKing

They're pretty sweet. It takes some getting use to. I keep forgetting that I can't shoot groups with them. If I do I will see a FOB go flying in the air. Other than that they're sweet. I would recommend them to anyone who is looking for an easier way to fletch arrows. The beauty of them is that if you damage one you just pop a new one on. lol


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

12RingKing said:


> They're pretty sweet. It takes some getting use to. I keep forgetting that I can't shoot groups with them. If I do I will see a FOB go flying in the air. Other than that they're sweet. I would recommend them to anyone who is looking for an easier way to fletch arrows. The beauty of them is that if you damage one you just pop a new one on. lol


I also love the FOBs. They are so easy to put on your arrows and they shoot well also. I also hunt with them. When your arrow goes thru the animal it pops the FOB off and makes it easy to find where the animal was standing exactly. I heard IBO doesn't allow you to shoot with them, is that true?


----------



## apache64D

That was my next question. If IBO and ASA allow them.


----------



## rdraper_3

IBO rules state fletchings have to be 1.75 measured minimum so I'm taking that to mean that FOBS are NOT allowed in IBO as of yet


----------



## Hopperton

Backwardshooter; did you see you and your daughter were front page on the Mosquito Bowmen page

http://www.mosquitobowmen.com/


----------



## garrickt

The move is finally over!
I might actually have pics and a score to post next weekend instead of just complaining about not being able to shoot.


----------



## 12RingKing

FOB's are not legal.....YET.


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> Just finished up at the STC shoot ended up shooting 397 not bad for the conditions we shot in


Great job.


----------



## nbsa

johnh1720 said:


> Great job.


Thank you


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well I just found out my target bow will be getting ready to ship this week. Proud new owner of a Maitland Zeus VTR. Now I just need
an adjustable offset mount (hint hint) so I can mount my side bar. Smooth Stability stabilizers are the best I've ever used. Way to go guy's.


----------



## 12RingKing

I have a shoot today guys! wish me luck. I'll take some pictures and post them up later.


----------



## apache64D

Good luck! No more 3d for me till Augusta


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton said:


> Backwardshooter; did you see you and your daughter were front page on the Mosquito Bowmen page
> 
> http://www.mosquitobowmen.com/


 Yes we did, and my daughter was happy to see it. She had fun shooting with you guys, and so did I. They were very nice over at Mosquito.


----------



## zestycj7

Well I had a not to bad weekend shooting. I ended up in 3rd place again, this is starting to get a bit old....LOL
Oh well I alway know who I have to out shoot, two ex national champs, we are all real good friends and shoot every shoot togeather. 
Maybe I will get them next time, but I don't think I can carry that much beer...:smile:
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

I had a rough day... I went out there with what I thought were fresh batteries in my camera, only to have them go dead on me after a couple targets!!!! Then to top it off I had an extremely bad day of shooting. On target three I had an encounter with a copperhead snake and from there on I was never the same! lol

Pictures of me and my girlfriend


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I want congratulate Dan Perdieu for his first place finish overall in the HC in the IBO Southern Triple Crown this weekend. SS to the top!


----------



## apache64D

Sweet! Good job!


----------



## mathews95

sorry guys i havent been posting lately..been pretty busing between tuning the bow for turkey hunting and scouting and girllsss...hahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Loyal Assassin

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> I want congratulate Dan Perdieu for his first place finish overall in the HC in the IBO Southern Triple Crown this weekend. SS to the top!


scores are posted on ibo's site and they have Dan down in second for overall. If you look at the second leg shoot you will see they don't have an X count down for Dan. His total x count should be 64 and that clearly puts him in first on a win by x count! Hopefully Dan and the ibo will be able to get it straightened out. Congrats little brother!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

He is ripping it up. He should win it all this year I hope.


----------



## SHUEY

Gobble Gobble Ohio Hunters Stay dry 

Great Shooting Dan!


----------



## Hopperton

It is windy.


----------



## apache64D

cant wait to see everyone's pics from shoots!


----------



## nbsa

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> I want congratulate Dan Perdieu for his first place finish overall in the HC in the IBO Southern Triple Crown this weekend. SS to the top!


good job Dan


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well headed turkey huntin thursday and friday. I hope to get my first ever turkey. I will be trying with the bow but will have the gun for back up.


----------



## asa1485

You missed a good shoot. Had some deceiving shots for sure. All unknown also. No half and half until the championships.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning bump!


----------



## backwardshooter

12RingKing said:


> I had a rough day... I went out there with what I thought were fresh batteries in my camera, only to have them go dead on me after a couple targets!!!! Then to top it off I had an extremely bad day of shooting. On target three I had an encounter with a copperhead snake and from there on I was never the same! lol
> 
> Pictures of me and my girlfriend


I see why you are haveing a hard time. LOL I wish I had some wheather like that here, all we are getting is a lot of rain, and if its not raining it is so windy you cant shoot.


----------



## 12RingKing

It was windy out there on sunday. It was gusty. It would be calm for a bit then be blowing like the dickens.


----------



## SHUEY

This rain is Getting OLD! another 10 day forcast showing 8 days of rain!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to everyone. Hope everyone's week is going well. I can't wait to shoot this weekend!


----------



## Hopperton

Gloomyyyyyyy.


----------



## garrickt

What's up all? 
It's been snowing here all day. Saturday is supposed to be OK as of right now. I will finally be getting out to the 1st 3d of the season. I am itching to shoot foam, it's long overdue.


----------



## garrickt

Are we going to have any solid color hats this year?
I thought there was talk of that.


----------



## bushmasterar15

The UPS truck can't get here fast enough. Plus I hope the wind stops so I'll be able to shoot some arrows.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
Hope ya'll have a great day.
Looks like it's going to be another nice day here in So.Ca.
Don.


----------



## Hopperton

Raining and windy here in the flat landers area. Just wishing I could shoot.

I shot some 60 yards last night and I have a couple field courses around my house so I am thinking about shooting soem field this year. I just dont know if my XRingers will be OK or if I should go back to my VForce arrows. What ever I do I will also use for 3D HC what are my fellow shooters ideas?


----------



## SHUEY

*i would try the SKinnies*

try the skinnies!


----------



## SHUEY

Sorry i didnt read your whole post.

if shooting both. Shoot what groups the best at 20, 30, 40, and so forth

I shoot HC and i use x ringers but i know if i shoot any farther than 40-45 yrds outdoors the wind will take the the fatties pretty good. 

What do yu have the most confidence in?


----------



## Hopperton

SHUEY said:


> Sorry i didnt read your whole post.
> 
> if shooting both. Shoot what groups the best at 20, 30, 40, and so forth
> 
> I shoot HC and i use x ringers but i know if i shoot any farther than 40-45 yrds outdoors the wind will take the the fatties pretty good.
> 
> What do yu have the most confidence in?


I just started with the Xringers this past weekend, to be honest I just dont know if fat is for me, I have seen some people gain points with fat arrows pulling the line but I just dont have any good memories of where they would have helped me. I really want to do some long range shooting this year and then if I like it I will do field next year with a new bow. 

Decisions Decisions Decisions. I hate decisions, wish someone would make them for me I am tired of being responsible.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

My Monster 7 is here:shade::teeth::banana::RockOn:
I will try and get pics up tonight but it will most likely be tomorrow. I havent even seen it yet!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to everyone! Only one more day!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning and have a great day!!!!


----------



## Olydog

Good morning. I have a new Onza 3 that new stabs have been ordered for. I will post pics when it arrives. Rainy snow here today. Good luck to all the turkey hunters and 3-d shooters. I am off for a 3 day weekend of steelhead fishing tomorrow. "smiley Face"


----------



## Hopperton

Afternoon.

Well the gloomy weather is leaving finally.

My new HotShot 4 finger should be in the mail today when I get home. I put my new Lethal Weapon on early this week and I am picking up a new Verifier tonight. Should be a super fun weekend of shooting.


----------



## apache64D

I love my Hot Shot 4 finger Tempest! I'm sure u will also


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to everyone! Has anyone heard anything from john lately? He hasn't been on in awhile...


----------



## coelkbowhunter

My new Alien X showed up today.Turkey in 2 weeks.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good luck with the turkeys.


----------



## nbsa

Good evening all , had to put the bow up this week and get out the boat . I dont think the rain will ever stop lol and we have more coming this weekend. I did order a bow today going to take up shooting spots . caint wait to get it and set it up . good luck to all shooting this weekend


----------



## wildhorseracer3

Good luck! Im headed out this weekend!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Wel here is a quick pick of my M7. Man am I glad to have one back in the "family". Got a few things still to get but here it is.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

looks nice!!!!!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

good looking monster. I sure like mine


----------



## backwardshooter

rednecbowhunter said:


> Wel here is a quick pick of my M7. Man am I glad to have one back in the "family". Got a few things still to get but here it is.


Nice rig. You sure like the bright stuff dont you. I shouldnt say much I do to.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

LOL Yeah I guess you could say that. My Z7 is black and red and I had a Drenalin that I had all green on and web I got this one the guy said he had a set green/black strings for it, so green fit. As for the fletchings. Normally I use black but I got bored at the shop and decided to do pink. I have found out the the pink does bot stick out well so I am going to be changing them soon. I will have more pics up later once I get her all done.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Nice looking bow!!


----------



## GRIM

real nice rig


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt for the day. Getting ready to go to a little league game shortly.


----------



## nbsa

rednecbowhunter said:


> LOL Yeah I guess you could say that. My Z7 is black and red and I had a Drenalin that I had all green on and web I got this one the guy said he had a set green/black strings for it, so green fit. As for the fletchings. Normally I use black but I got bored at the shop and decided to do pink. I have found out the the pink does bot stick out well so I am going to be changing them soon. I will have more pics up later once I get her all done.


Nice set up. Good luck with it


----------



## bushmasterar15

Rednecbowhunter nice setup. Nothing wrong with hot pink fletchings.


----------



## ejd1017

Good morning to everyone. Hopefully my evo will get here soon. Being bowless is no fun.


----------



## apache64D

Morning!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to all! I hope everyone has a good easter weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Enjoy the Easter weekend!!!


----------



## kellynmb

Monster 7 the only way togo love mine, Great looking bow and fast.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## apache64D

4 days till I leave to shoot in Augusta!!


----------



## Hopperton

Nice bow, I actually like the pink. The best colored strings I have ever had were flo pink and flow green.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well here is my new bow.


----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## backwardshooter

Great looking bow Bushmaster. The blue looks good with the red strings.


----------



## Hopperton

nice


----------



## 12RingKing

Real nice looking bow dude. I love center pivot bows. Shooting good with it?


----------



## bushmasterar15

backwardshooter said:


> Great looking bow Bushmaster. The blue looks good with the red strings.


Thank you but I do have another set of strings on the way.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope everyone is enjoying their day with their family! Happy easter everyone!


----------



## backwardshooter

The only thing there is to do today is watch tv with the family and eat. Raining again in Pa. and they say it is going to for the next 3-4 days


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## ohio moose

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Hopperton

Happy easter to all.

And to all this rain sucks.


----------



## apache64D

Happy Easter!


----------



## johnh1720

Happy Easter to the SS family.


----------



## ejd1017

Happy Easter. I agree we've seen enough rain.


----------



## kellynmb

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## 12RingKing

Happy monday everyone....if there is such a thing as a happy monday.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good morning SS


----------



## backwardshooter

Still raining, it really stinks. I want to shoot.


----------



## ohio moose

backwardshooter said:


> still raining, it really stinks. I want to shoot.


x 2


----------



## Hopperton

rain rain rain, it is pointless to own a bow right now.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

No rain here. Sunny with a few clouds. Headed turkey Huntin later


----------



## rednecbowhunter

The zues looks good bushmaster


----------



## archerynchrist

Raining everything away! Hopefully it clears up before this weekend so another shoot isnt cancelled!


----------



## apache64D

I too am tired of Rain!


----------



## 12RingKing

Sunny as hell in my part of Texas....lol I had to rub it in!


----------



## nbsa

Im going insane from all of the rain! We have had 12" in the last 5 days here in souhern IN. And the say its not going to stop till next week. Trying to talk the wife into letting me shoot down the hallway. Lol


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> No rain here. Sunny with a few clouds. Headed turkey Huntin later


It's coming though


----------



## johnh1720

Rain,rain,and more rain lol.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. No rain forcasted for here, just losts of sunshine.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone! Havea great day in the rain!


----------



## kellynmb

looks like rain here today hope not but have to work so its ok. have a shoot this weekend hope no rain then.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Still NO RAIN yet. But it is comming. Tonight or tomorrow it should be here. Glad I am working at the shop tomorrow.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for a great company!!!


----------



## johnh1720

It's nice out right now but rain is coming again lol.


----------



## sc4x4truck

cloudy rain in the air but its holding out


----------



## apache64D

Leaving for ASA Augusta tonight to beat the storms heading into the Nashville area!!


----------



## garrickt

Finally got out to my first 3d this year this past Saturday. Shot a 292 in Hunter class, not too bad considering I had to do a quick sight in right when I got there so I'm not too disappointed. I'll be shooting MBR from here on out though and I'll spend a little more time getting the pins set before the next one.


----------



## bushnlo

I got my new bow today!
here is some pics of my new winchester!


----------



## johnh1720

Very nice Dave. I'm guessing your favorite color is red lol.


----------



## bushnlo

I always wanted a red and black bow!


----------



## bushnlo




----------



## johnh1720

You definately got one there. I had the chance to shoot the Winchester bows at the ATA show and I gotta say I was very impressed. Nice speeds and very smooth.


----------



## ohiohunter02

bushnlo said:


>


 Very sharp indeed... I also got to spend some time in the shooting lane with John at the ata show and I was very impressed... 

I foresee a Winchester in the future for me...


----------



## backwardshooter

bushnlo said:


>


Awesome rig, love the black and red.


----------



## archerynchrist

Cant get out of the storms long enough to shoot!


----------



## Olydog

bushnlo said:


> I got my new bow today!
> here is some pics of my new winchester!


That is tight bro. I love the black and red. I have an all black Darton 3500 coming tomorrow I will post pics then Let me know what you think of the Winchester. Great lookin bow for sure.


----------



## Olydog

Who is shooting the Hot Shot releases? What model are you shooting and what are your thoughts?


----------



## SHUEY

BOJAX BLING BLING!

Yep Its Still Raining here!


----------



## 12RingKing

sweet bow dude. Black and Red is the only way to go! :wink:


----------



## rednecbowhunter

bow looks killer man. I have a great weekend ahead of me guys. I will be getting back on the 3D course after a 4 week break and the wife and I close on our first house friday. BUsy weekend ahead but it will be great and alot of fun.


----------



## Hopperton

Nice looking bow. Who makes the bows for Winchester?


----------



## 12RingKing

Congrats on your first house rednec. Have fun with those shoots!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Congrats on the house *******. Just got home from my sons little league game And another win.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Nice looking rig Dave. Are you sure you have enough red Bowjax? Lol! Will it ever stop raining? I've got a great idea, we need to make a universal umbrella mount for our bows. What you think? Lol!


----------



## GRIM

very nice bow, looks like a sweet shooter, gonna have to go shoot one now. congrats


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yea thats a great looking bow.


----------



## 12RingKing

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Nice looking rig Dave. Are you sure you have enough red Bowjax? Lol! Will it ever stop raining? I've got a great idea, we need to make a universal umbrella mount for our bows. What you think? Lol!


It would probably rattle like hell!......Then again we could put bowjax on it!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone! Last day of the week for me..YAY!


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> Good morning everyone! Last day of the week for me..YAY!


Lucky....


----------



## Hopperton

bushnlo said:


> I got my new bow today!
> here is some pics of my new winchester!


 
There are no red bowjax on the stabilizer? Do you need one I have one red I am not using.


----------



## sc4x4truck

windy rainy all in all bad day to practice


----------



## apache64D

Great weather here in Augusta! Perfect for a ASA shoot!


----------



## 12RingKing

Today is like Christmas for me....NFL Draft day. I'm not worried about my team, I know the Texans will find a way to screw it up!


----------



## bushnlo

Hopperton said:


> Nice looking bow. Who makes the bows for Winchester?


Winchester Archery builds them in there factory in NJ.


----------



## Hopperton

bushnlo said:


> Winchester Archery builds them in there factory in NJ.


That is cool. I hope it shoots great for you.


----------



## Hopperton

Well went out today and shot some semi field archery. We walked the woods and thot the field bales but not at any distance. Good to shoot and I definetly need to sheck some pins


----------



## ejd1017

Still rainy here. Hopefully everyone in the south survived the storms. On another note pleased to see Smooth Stability in the new Bowhunter mag.


----------



## kellynmb

Cool made the mag will have to pick one up.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I have to wait till I get home to see the new mag. Better be in the PO Box.


----------



## backwardshooter

I have a 3d shoot this weekend and cant wait. First shoot back after cutting part of my finger off.


----------



## Hopperton

kellynmb said:


> Cool made the mag will have to pick one up.


What mag.


----------



## ohio moose

Look what I found when I got up this morning. Mine and my girl's new SLR's !!


----------



## johnh1720

Let's see them on the bows Chuck lol.


----------



## ohio moose

Maybe tomorrow John. Looks like the weather will be nice for a change.


----------



## johnh1720

I hope. I'm tired of rain lol.


----------



## Hopperton

This rrrrraaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn is really getting old! The wind has been a bit on the rediculous side as well.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good afternoon to everyone! I hope everyone can get out and shoot today or atleast sometime this weekend!


----------



## apache64D

Great weather here in Augusta for the ASA shoot!


----------



## Hopperton

apache64D said:


> Great weather here in Augusta for the ASA shoot!


Good luck. Kill some x's


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> Great weather here in Augusta for the ASA shoot!


Good luck down there. Pm me your number I will give you the contact info for the other guys down there.


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> I have a 3d shoot this weekend and cant wait. First shoot back after cutting part of my finger off.


Good luck to ya Scott. Glad to see you are back in action.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm away from my bow and want to shoot.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

WORK WORK WORK. I'm sittin in my new house right now takin a break from removing wall paper. Still got more work to do tonight. I will be up all night. Then I got to go set up the 3d course for the shoot on Sunday. Hey Hopper are you still going to be in the Charlotte, NC area this weekend


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm calling it now guys, Houston Texans are going to represent the AFC in the super bowl this year!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter

johnh1720 said:


> Good luck to ya Scott. Glad to see you are back in action.


Thanks John, I will post how I did.


----------



## sc4x4truck

At work right now, would rather be on the course lol


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone. Windy here today. Still might go out to the range with the wife for awhile. No shoots this weekend.
Don.


----------



## nbsa

12RingKing said:


> I'm calling it now guys, Houston Texans are going to represent the AFC in the super bowl this year!!!!


lol got get past the colts first


----------



## nbsa

good luck to everyone shooting this weekend. i have one tomorrow if the weather holds out . who all is shooting the Ohio state next weekend ? i will be there .


----------



## johnh1720

Hey guys stop by here and cast your vote.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1482172


----------



## Hopperton

Well this was cool. A package came finally that I did not order but the wife did not believe me till I opened it. Parm Archery / IBO sent me a 13th place Plate for the IBO Indoor Worlds. Check it out.


----------



## johnh1720

Hopperton said:


> Well this was cool. A package came finally that I did not order but the wife did not believe me till I opened it. Parm Archery / IBO sent me a 13th place Plate for the IBO Indoor Worlds. Check it out.


That is awesome Eric.


----------



## Hopperton

thanks I thougt it was pretty cool of them. I am not sure how many places got it but it was neat.


----------



## Olydog

Outstanding Eric! Congratulations. I received my SLR stab today. I am setting up my new Darton 3500 this evening. I will post pics later tonight or in the a.m. Also if anybody is interested in Mma, Georges St. Pierre is defending his belt tonight. Jose Aldo as well. Heads up...the fights are starting 1 hour earlier tonight than normal. 6 p.m. pacific standard. Also two free fights on Spike at 5 and Facebook has 4 or 5 preliminary fights they are showing on Facebook. War G.S.P..


----------



## johnh1720

Can't wait to see the bow.


----------



## Olydog

It is a looker.


----------



## Hopperton

I want to see the Darton. I almost got one for this years 3D.


----------



## rdraper_3

Shot a 30 target course today and ended up with a 296 outta 330. Heading to Spencerville, OH Sunday to shoot another 30 target course. Bedford will be here before I know it......


----------



## Hopperton

I planned to shoot all the triple crowns and do good but I am hoping I can make it to Bedford now. Good luck in Spencerville.


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks Erik. It was REALLY windy today and my Pro 22's were flying all over the place.I'm just lucky I shot as good as I did for the wind


----------



## 12RingKing

I missed out on shooting today....Had to help my dad pick up his new jeep. Kinda sucks but I got to drive a new jeep! lol I am hoping to get out there tomorrow to practice some 60 80 and 100 yd shooting!


----------



## johnh1720

Good job Ray.


----------



## nbsa

Hopperton said:


> Well this was cool. A package came finally that I did not order but the wife did not believe me till I opened it. Parm Archery / IBO sent me a 13th place Plate for the IBO Indoor Worlds. Check it out.


that is cool hopperton


----------



## Olydog

Congrats


----------



## apache64D

Well Augusta was fun! Only one in open c with fixed pins. Lol. I'm ******ed. Anyways, didn't come in last, had fun, and showed off my SS. I'm happy!


----------



## backwardshooter

Shot my first shoot since my accident and ended up with a 279 with 9x. challengeing shoot in the wind and rain. Average shot was 30-35 yards in hunter class, with a 45 yard ram across a small valley. had fun and did my best.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back ttt


----------



## coelkbowhunter

3 Days till i get too turkey hunt.Alien X stays home.All i can say is.Not happy.


----------



## kellynmb

shot 30 target shot today at club had a 281 had 6-12's need to order new main stab used 8" hunting stab for back bar worked great.


----------



## 12RingKing

I shot some today. It was windy as hell outside but I shot pretty good. My broadheads are flying true! Now all I need is some hogs under my feeder!


----------



## Hopperton

12RingKing said:


> I shot some today. It was windy as hell outside but I shot pretty good. My broadheads are flying true! Now all I need is some hogs under my feeder!


 
If you ever need help killing a hog you let me know. That is on my list of animals.


----------



## bushmasterar15

12RingKing said:


> I shot some today. It was windy as hell outside but I shot pretty good. My broadheads are flying true! Now all I need is some hogs under my feeder!


Let me know when you need some help shooting some hogs.


----------



## Olydog

Please forgive the pics but here is my new Darton with the Slr stabilizer on it in an 8" version.


----------



## 12RingKing

Sweet looking rig man! Another black and red! I love it.

On a lighter note..... WE GOT BIN LADEN!!!!! lol


----------



## johnh1720

Looks great.


----------



## backwardshooter

Nice looking rig man, wish I had a darton dealer in my area so I can check them out in person.


----------



## archerynchrist

Afternoon Bump been cancelled from all shoots for close to three weeks now due to rain and flooding!


----------



## nbsa

Good evening all hope everyone had a great weekend. I shot a 30 target range yesterday in the "yep" rain and shot a 316 was happy with that just hope it carry's over to Ohio state this weekend and Bedford next weekend.


----------



## GRIM

spent the day getting ready for field, shooting pretty good, cant wait.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Had a great weekend guys. The wife and I closed on our first house and I got to shoot some 3D for the first time ina month. I ended up taking 2nd in Mens open and I am happy witht that.


----------



## Hopperton

That bow is cool, it looks mean with those lines.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone. I hope the weather turns for the better for you guys.


----------



## backwardshooter

Just got home from work and would like to shoot but guess what ITS RAINING AGAIN. I hate shooting with waders on.


----------



## archerynchrist

backwardshooter said:


> Just got home from work and would like to shoot but guess what ITS RAINING AGAIN. I hate shooting with waders on.


Understand that man! Its the last week of turkey season too and still hasnt stopped raining!


----------



## ejd1017

I'm still waiting for my Evo to come. Just been watching my 13 yr old shooting from the treestand in the yard.


----------



## johnh1720

I am beginning to develop webbed feet lol.


----------



## rdraper_3

I got good news and bad news. Good news is my new bow will be here early next week, bad news is I won't be able to get it ready in time for the Nationals in Bedford next weekend. I'm heading down there Thursday because my dad lives in French Lick so I'm going to spend a day or 2 with him then I'm heading back to Bedford to do my thing for the weekend.


----------



## Hopperton

rdraper_3 said:


> I got good news and bad news. Good news is my new bow will be here early next week, bad news is I won't be able to get it ready in time for the Nationals in Bedford next weekend. I'm heading down there Thursday because my dad lives in French Lick so I'm going to spend a day or 2 with him then I'm heading back to Bedford to do my thing for the weekend.


 
Good luck, the oldy I am sure will do fine.


----------



## rdraper_3

It's working good so far just wanna play with the new toy really bad. Been waiting for it for over a month.....I knew I should've went to the shop and machined it all myself when I had the chance


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone!

You guys can't make it stop raining, and we can't get it to rain!! We need some bad.


----------



## Hopperton

I would still rather be in your area.


----------



## archerynchrist

Bowtech Brigadier
30" High roller and 12" side rod
Steady as a rock


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice


----------



## Hopperton

Very nice.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Nice bow...again!!


----------



## morganillusion2

Haven't been doin much shooting. Need a boat!! Will be ready for bedford next week though. New destroyer 340 is driving tacks!


----------



## rdraper_3

If anybody is going to be shooting in the Hunter Class at Bedford send me a PM. I'd like to meet everybody on here. I'll be wearing a grey and white Polo shirt with Hall'sway to the Outdoors embroidered on the back. My name is Ray so please come up and talk to me if you see me on the course or just hanging out, tell me your AT name so I know who you are.....lol


----------



## nbsa

anyone shooting ohio state this weekend pm me would like to meet up. im coming in friday evening .


----------



## 12RingKing

Hopperton said:


> I would still rather be in your area.


There are pros and cons. It's getting really humid and hot so you wouldn't really want to go out shooting anyway. It's been nice the past 2 or 3 days though. Staying around 75 degrees with clear skys. Unfortunately I worked all those days and couldn't shoot! It's really windy too. Gusting up to 20 mph and steady around 12-15mph.


----------



## johnh1720

archerynchrist said:


> Bowtech Brigadier
> 30" High roller and 12" side rod
> Steady as a rock


Sharp bow.


----------



## kellynmb

good looking bow love the stab set up.


----------



## Hopperton

Going to pick up another site to try this Saturday. I ordered a Sure-Loc Supreme and a lethal weapon head so I can shoot hunter class and use one pin and shoot field. Oh Yea. I may also pick up some VAP's to try out he happens to have a doven in stock sized for my bow.


----------



## ejd1017

very nice bowtech.


----------



## backwardshooter

archerynchrist said:


> Bowtech Brigadier
> 30" High roller and 12" side rod
> Steady as a rock


 Sharp rig hope it treats you well. I like the blacked out bows.


----------



## backwardshooter

Just found out that I took 3rd on sunday in open class with a bowhunter set-up. My 12" SLR did what it was supposed to do. Great stabs!


----------



## zestycj7

backwardshooter said:


> Just found out that I took 3rd on sunday in open class with a bowhunter set-up. My 12" SLR did what it was supposed to do. Great stabs!


Congrats on the great shooting there Buddy.
Don.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

bump it on up


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> Just found out that I took 3rd on sunday in open class with a bowhunter set-up. My 12" SLR did what it was supposed to do. Great stabs!


Excellent job.


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Just found out that I took 3rd on sunday in open class with a bowhunter set-up. My 12" SLR did what it was supposed to do. Great stabs!


Great job Scott.


----------



## ejd1017

john,

How long is the wait for a skulz camo slr?


----------



## johnh1720

Those should be in stock. let me check for you.


----------



## Hopperton

Any one have an extra 10" or so rod laying around thick or thin? I want to go to a QD and mine is right at 12" with two weights.


----------



## apache64D

I think i'm going to try and trade my 82nd Airborne for a different style bow, maybe see if I can get a PSE/Athens/Elite...I havent shot any of those 3 and would love to try them! If anyone knows somebody thats interested in a trade, PM me


----------



## nbsa

well im off to ohio to shoot the state tomorrow sure hope the weather cooperates lol. Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend


----------



## apache64D

Goodluck man


----------



## rdraper_3

apache64D said:


> I think i'm going to try and trade my 82nd Airborne for a different style bow, maybe see if I can get a PSE/Athens/Elite...I havent shot any of those 3 and would love to try them! If anyone knows somebody thats interested in a trade, PM me


Sent you a PM


----------



## Deer Slayer I

getting ready for bedford to bad the weather sucks around here hopefully it will be better there


----------



## sc4x4truck

I know what you mean its been raining down here too


----------



## rdraper_3

Bedford is going to be a muddy mess next week!


----------



## mathews xt 600

nbsa said:


> well im off to ohio to shoot the state tomorrow sure hope the weather cooperates lol. Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend


Good luck and have a good time!!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend. Practice up for Bedford.

Ryan


----------



## ejd1017

Good luck hopefully Mother Nature is on your side. Don't forget Mothers Day on Sunday.


----------



## backwardshooter

Has anyone heard how team Smooth is doing at the Ohio state shoot. Good luck to all shooting this weekend.


----------



## johnh1720

backwardshooter said:


> Has anyone heard how team Smooth is doing at the Ohio state shoot. Good luck to all shooting this weekend.


No I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## kellynmb

good morring ss


----------



## apache64D

Morning


----------



## Hopperton

Wait till I post a picture of my way over kill Hunter Class Sight. But it sure makes the weight of the bow feel good.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Afternoon everyone! I hope everyone had a great weekend. Back to the grind tomorrow!


----------



## ejd1017

These weekends sure go by fast.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Well i got 2 turkey with my bow. Now it's time too shoot some 3-D.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I hope all of the mothers in your lives felt special today!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

coelkbowhunter said:


> Well i got 2 turkey with my bow. Now it's time too shoot some 3-D.


Pictures????


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to the crew!


----------



## zestycj7

Pic of my wife and I at a 3-D shoot on Saturday.
It was my wifes first shoot, about the 3rd. time shoot her new compound. 
Don.


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Dan Perdieu shot 21up this weekend at the Ohio state shoot. I believe that took the win. Congrats little brother!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don that is great. Glad to see you and your wife out having fun together.


----------



## Hopperton

Loyal Assassin said:


> Dan Perdieu shot 21up this weekend at the Ohio state shoot. I believe that took the win. Congrats little brother!!!!


I wish I had the time to practice that he must have. That is excellent.


----------



## Hopperton

New sight, little over kill but boy is it micro tune hunter.


----------



## 12RingKing

That's a sweet sight!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

bow looks great hopper. I have a buddy that has the same sight combo on his hunter class bow.


----------



## kellynmb

good looking bow love the stab


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> bow looks great hopper. I have a buddy that has the same sight combo on his hunter class bow.


And, it works great!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone! Anyone here shooting the Hot Shot X-Tacy back tension release?


----------



## bushmasterar15

12RingKing said:


> Good morning everyone! Anyone here shooting the Hot Shot X-Tacy back tension release?


Sorry not the X-tacy. But the Tempest is nice.


----------



## ejd1017

Hopperton, very nice D350.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good morning SS looks like we have lots more rain in the forcast for NC


----------



## GRIM

afternoon all


----------



## apache64D

Afternoon


----------



## Hopperton

evening....

got the grass cut again and now it is storming.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sound like my day Mowing, Weedeating, pressure washing, and working on flower beds. Man the stuff you have to do with a new house. LOL

BUT.

I love it


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, one more day of work then I'm headed to Bedford. This is my 1st time at this type of event with that many people. I'm geting very nervous......I haven't slept very well the last couple of days because so much is running thru my mind. I know I should treat it like any other 3D shoot but there will be LOTS more people than I'm used to shooting with. I don't make friends easily and tend to keep to myself so that's part of the reason I'm nervous. I've been shooting very well the last few days but I'm afraid I won't shoot so well. What can I do to help relax? I'm taking my bottle of Crown Royal just in case......lol


----------



## Hopperton

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok, one more day of work then I'm headed to Bedford. This is my 1st time at this type of event with that many people. I'm geting very nervous......I haven't slept very well the last couple of days because so much is running thru my mind. I know I should treat it like any other 3D shoot but there will be LOTS more people than I'm used to shooting with. I don't make friends easily and tend to keep to myself so that's part of the reason I'm nervous. I've been shooting very well the last few days but I'm afraid I won't shoot so well. What can I do to help relax? I'm taking my bottle of Crown Royal just in case......lol


One target at a time and shoot against yourself; forget everyone else. You are not there for them.


----------



## ejd1017

Good luck in Bedford. Keep us posted.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning and have a good day!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

one shot at a time concentrate on your form and remeber whatever happens -happens monday we have to go back to work good luck maybe ill see you there


----------



## BROX

I'm not on the staff but figured i'd drop in and say that i can't wait til mine comes in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

BROX said:


> I'm not on the staff but figured i'd drop in and say that i can't wait til mine comes in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are more then welcome to stop in anytime. How far is Mt. Orab from Youngstown? Baldyhunter has some in stock at his shop.


----------



## alfabuck

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok, one more day of work then I'm headed to Bedford. This is my 1st time at this type of event with that many people. I'm geting very nervous......I haven't slept very well the last couple of days because so much is running thru my mind. I know I should treat it like any other 3D shoot but there will be LOTS more people than I'm used to shooting with. I don't make friends easily and tend to keep to myself so that's part of the reason I'm nervous. I've been shooting very well the last few days but I'm afraid I won't shoot so well. What can I do to help relax? I'm taking my bottle of Crown Royal just in case......lol


 Sorry to crash the thread but look at it like this. You shoot archery for fun so there is nothing to be nervous about. Most everyone who is at these shoots are regular people like you and i shooting to compete and have fun, big or small its all the same. I was nervous the first year i went to worlds and there was no reason to be. All it did was hurt my score. I shot with a great group of people and most everyone there will be great to shoot with. Archery is all mental and what seperates the top shooters from the rest is the ability to relax and shoot their game. Your going there to shoot because you love to do it and to the contrary of what you think nobody is watching or worried how you shoot, they are all trying to do the same as you. Remeber you are there to have fun and shoot your game man, like someone said earlier take it one shot at a time and concentrate on your shot execution and you'll do fine. Good luck out there and remember your there because you are doing what you love to do and not because its your job. Tear it up out there its yours for the taking. Good luck to all you guys who will be in Bedford, hope to see you all there. John


----------



## rdraper_3

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys! I've been shooting a lot this week and feel really good about this weekend. I have my bow as dialed in as I can get it so it's all up to me now. I chronoed my bow last night at the shop and I'm getting 323fps at 65# with 352 grain GT Pro 22's........not to shabby for a bow that's IBO rated at 330fps. My new bow will be at Bedford waiting for me in the Athens Archery trailer but due to current money issues I can't bring it home with me. I had to take my ex back to court AGAIN for lack of paying me support and that cost me almost $3000 in attorney fees.....I'm sooooo sick of her ****. I wish she would just give up her rights and be gone for good. I'm going to my dad's tomorrow and I'm going to see if he will finish paying off my bow for me. If not then I will have to risk losing the $450 deposit I already put down on it and also risk losing my bow.


----------



## rdraper_3

If any of you guys are out wandering around the campers in Bedford look for one that has a Hall'sway to the Outdoors sign in front of it and stop by. I should be there in the evenings hanging out with the guys from the shop. I'd like to meet some of you guys on here.


----------



## kellynmb

good luck on the shoot and ya no need and being on edge it only a shoot.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Sorry to crash the thread but look at it like this. You shoot archery for fun so there is nothing to be nervous about. Most everyone who is at these shoots are regular people like you and i shooting to compete and have fun, big or small its all the same. I was nervous the first year i went to worlds and there was no reason to be. All it did was hurt my score. I shot with a great group of people and most everyone there will be great to shoot with. Archery is all mental and what seperates the top shooters from the rest is the ability to relax and shoot their game. Your going there to shoot because you love to do it and to the contrary of what you think nobody is watching or worried how you shoot, they are all trying to do the same as you. Remeber you are there to have fun and shoot your game man, like someone said earlier take it one shot at a time and concentrate on your shot execution and you'll do fine. Good luck out there and remember your there because you are doing what you love to do and not because its your job. Tear it up out there its yours for the taking. Good luck to all you guys who will be in Bedford, hope to see you all there. John


Well said John.


----------



## BROX

Hopperton said:


> You are more then welcome to stop in anytime. How far is Mt. Orab from Youngstown? Baldyhunter has some in stock at his shop.


Not sure but i special ordered weight and shaft length from John


----------



## Hopperton

Man do I wish I was able to go. My bow is on right now. It would be all in my hands. I wish I did not hve a mental block on fat arrows, I just for soem reason never feel comfortable shooting them in 3D.


----------



## BROX

Hopperton said:


> Man do I wish I was able to go. My bow is on right now. It would be all in my hands. I wish I did not hve a mental block on fat arrows, I just for soem reason never feel comfortable shooting them in 3D.


I just picked up some x ringers after shooting state this weekend had several almost that fat shatfs may have helped


----------



## nbsa

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok, one more day of work then I'm headed to Bedford. This is my 1st time at this type of event with that many people. I'm geting very nervous......I haven't slept very well the last couple of days because so much is running thru my mind. I know I should treat it like any other 3D shoot but there will be LOTS more people than I'm used to shooting with. I don't make friends easily and tend to keep to myself so that's part of the reason I'm nervous. I've been shooting very well the last few days but I'm afraid I won't shoot so well. What can I do to help relax? I'm taking my bottle of Crown Royal just in case......lol


dont worry about it you will have a blast i will call you and you can shoot with me everyone i have ever shot with at one of the "big shoots" including the world were great people to shoot with. we are all thee for the same reason support archery shoot targets meet new people and have a great time see ya there.


----------



## Da_Bull

careful you don't burn yourself out thinking about it so much I always enjoyed myself alot more just shooting and ignoring the score : )..... as a matter of fact I was shooting an indoor event and had no idea there was a ton of people watching my every shot because I was on pace for state record missed it by 1 point if I had known bet it would have been few points lower just for nerves


----------



## backwardshooter

Your all right guys, have fun and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Hopperton

*Amarillo / Savannah*

Any indoor or outdoor ranges in Amarillo or Savannah open in the evening during the week. I will be in Amarillo most of next week and Savannah most of the following week. Figure I can give me new SKB a workout on the planes.


----------



## 12RingKing

Evening fellers! 

To everyone shooting this weekend, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

on my way to bedford rain or rain or thunderstorms hey ill have a green shooter shirt on from newbreed with my name on the back ingerson so if you see me say hi


----------



## Hopperton

Deer Slayer I said:


> on my way to bedford rain or rain or thunderstorms hey ill have a green shooter shirt on from newbreed with my name on the back ingerson so if you see me say hi


Hi!


----------



## ejd1017

Good luck and represent SS proud.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Good luck to all this weekend wherever you are shooting. I almost got signed up for a booth at Bedford this weekend but I had something come up. I was really looking forward to meeting everyone on the staff that was going. I'll be there next year. Maybe Nelsonville this year if it works out.


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck to all shooting this weekend. I know Smooth Stability will be represented well. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## Hopperton

Should have a Black Ops Specialist in a few weeks, can't wait to shoot it.​


----------



## kellynmb

Hopperton said:


> Should have a Black Ops Specialist in a few weeks, can't wait to shoot it.​


Ive got a black ops III love it, Shoots great


----------



## backwardshooter

Morning bump. A great day to be alive.


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Hope ya'll have a great day.
I am off to do some broadhead tunning today. I have this shoot....http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf
comeing up and I need to start getting ready for it. It should be a blast. I shot it last year for the first time and it was great, I sucked...but it was my first shoot in 12 years. I hope to do better this year...:wink:
Tomorrow my wife and I have a 25 target, 2 arrow, unmarked yardage 3-D we are shooting. This will be her 2nd shoot. 
Don.


----------



## ejd1017

Sounds interesting I don't know of any BH 3D around here. Good luck to you and your wife. Tried to get my wife into archery but she would rather watch.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

just got back from bedford shott an even 400 in mbr!


----------



## Hopperton

Deer Slayer I said:


> just got back from bedford shott an even 400 in mbr!


Not to shabby. Good job.


----------



## nbsa

Deer Slayer I said:


> just got back from bedford shott an even 400 in mbr!


Good job I just got home my self from bedford shot a 397 and was in 14th place when I left. It was a awesome shoot can't wait for Erie. Hope everyone had a safe and great weekend.


----------



## Hopperton

nbsa said:


> Good job I just got home my self from bedford shot a 397 and was in 14th place when I left. It was a awesome shoot can't wait for Erie. Hope everyone had a safe and great weekend.


What class?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good evening guy's. I will be taking my stabs around to a few more shops next week to show them what Smooth Stability is all about.


----------



## nbsa

Hopperton said:


> What class?


Im shwooting HC this year I just started back shooting again about a year ago after retiring 12 years ago from archery.


----------



## gametaker

will you be at white mtn bowhunters shoot at the new range on the 21st, hope to see you there


----------



## nbsa

ok the results are posted for the Bedford shoot . I took 47th in HC


----------



## sc4x4truck

congrates I hope the SS team all did well


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## SHUEY

i think when i got to Bedford Saturday i forgot how to Judge Yardage.......... 362 in HC Ouch!

I can always look Forward to ERIE!


----------



## GRIM

afternoon all


----------



## rednecbowhunter

hey john give me a call


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Evening to everyone!


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> just got back from bedford shott an even 400 in mbr!


Great job Jim.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> hey john give me a call


Ok I will call you later.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

great john.


----------



## johnh1720

A big congrats to Dan Perdieu on his 2nd place finish in Bedford.


----------



## parkerbows

Here are some pics of my new smooth stability high roller setup


----------



## Hopperton

parkerbows said:


> Here are some pics of my new smooth stability high roller setup


I cant wait till my specialist shows up.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Great job shooting this weekend SS! I am seeing a lot of great things you all are doing, and it is much appreciated.

Ryan


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## BROX

Morning!Still waiting on mine to come in.Placed the custom order on May 5th can't wait to get it and throw it on my HC 3D bow


----------



## rdraper_3

I sucked at Bedford! Placed 162 out of 234. I made a costly equipment change at the last minute that screwed me on my 1st 10 targets. I changed to my pin nocks and pin bushings. I hit the bags for about 30 minutes tio dial it in then hit the course. The first 5 targets sounded like my bow dry fired and my arrow hit low left and only scored a 5. I came back to finish pretty strong after switching back to regular Pro 22 nocks. I had a 76, 95, 89 and a 100 for a total of 360. I'm going to throw away the pin nocks and NOT make any last minute changes EVER again!! I'll be dropping some poundage on my bow to slow it down a little too. My shoulder is still hurting from all the shooting I did over the weekend


----------



## SHUEY

John your pm'd


----------



## sc4x4truck

rdraper_3 said:


> I sucked at Bedford! Placed 162 out of 234. I made a costly equipment change at the last minute that screwed me on my 1st 10 targets. I changed to my pin nocks and pin bushings. I hit the bags for about 30 minutes tio dial it in then hit the course. The first 5 targets sounded like my bow dry fired and my arrow hit low left and only scored a 5. I came back to finish pretty strong after switching back to regular Pro 22 nocks. I had a 76, 95, 89 and a 100 for a total of 360. I'm going to throw away the pin nocks and NOT make any last minute changes EVER again!! I'll be dropping some poundage on my bow to slow it down a little too. My shoulder is still hurting from all the shooting I did over the weekend


I know how you feel Ray, I did dry fire my bow last night. Fortanley my monster did not warp the cams or crack any limbs. I did not know weither to be mad or cry lol. I put it back together took it out side and was still driving tacks. I guess the bow gods was with me last night.


----------



## 12RingKing

sc4x4truck said:


> I know how you feel Ray, I did dry fire my bow last night. Fortanley my monster did not warp the cams or crack any limbs. I did not know weither to be mad or cry lol. I put it back together took it out side and was still driving tacks. I guess the bow gods was with me last night.


Monsters are stout pieces of equipment! Still you're lucky something didn't go wrong! But it's good to hear that it didn't.


----------



## nbsa

My dealer just called im now shooting for Bowtech and my 2011black ops specialist came in today will get pictures as soon as I can


----------



## nbsa

rdraper_3 said:


> I sucked at Bedford! Placed 162 out of 234. I made a costly equipment change at the last minute that screwed me on my 1st 10 targets. I changed to my pin nocks and pin bushings. I hit the bags for about 30 minutes tio dial it in then hit the course. The first 5 targets sounded like my bow dry fired and my arrow hit low left and only scored a 5. I came back to finish pretty strong after switching back to regular Pro 22 nocks. I had a 76, 95, 89 and a 100 for a total of 360. I'm going to throw away the pin nocks and NOT make any last minute changes EVER again!! I'll be dropping some poundage on my bow to slow it down a little too. My shoulder is still hurting from all the shooting I did over the weekend


Hey Ray just put that shoot behind you. You will do great in Erie


----------



## johnh1720

BROX said:


> Morning!Still waiting on mine to come in.Placed the custom order on May 5th can't wait to get it and throw it on my HC 3D bow


It has been shipped and you should be getting it any day. Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## johnh1720

rdraper_3 said:


> I sucked at Bedford! Placed 162 out of 234. I made a costly equipment change at the last minute that screwed me on my 1st 10 targets. I changed to my pin nocks and pin bushings. I hit the bags for about 30 minutes tio dial it in then hit the course. The first 5 targets sounded like my bow dry fired and my arrow hit low left and only scored a 5. I came back to finish pretty strong after switching back to regular Pro 22 nocks. I had a 76, 95, 89 and a 100 for a total of 360. I'm going to throw away the pin nocks and NOT make any last minute changes EVER again!! I'll be dropping some poundage on my bow to slow it down a little too. My shoulder is still hurting from all the shooting I did over the weekend


Ray put it behind you and keep your head up.


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> My dealer just called im now shooting for Bowtech and my 2011black ops specialist came in today will get pictures as soon as I can


Congrats.


----------



## rdraper_3

My goal for Erie is to shoot no less than a 395! I know I can do it!


----------



## BROX

John empty your in box


----------



## BROX

johnh1720 said:


> It has been shipped and you should be getting it any day. Post up some pics when you get it.


Great can't wait to get it


----------



## johnh1720

BROX said:


> John empty your in box


done lol.


----------



## Hopperton

My goal for Erie is 410+


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

my goal for erie is to let the pin float and execute 40 great shots and let the chips fall!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> my goal for erie is to let the pin float and execute 40 great shots and let the chips fall!


I'm sure you will do just fine Jim lol.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well guys I got some good news and BAd news. Bad news is I wont be able to shoot this weekend but the is because of the GOOD NEWS. I started my new job with DirecTV today. Finally found something after being layed off in Jan.


----------



## 12RingKing

Congrats rednec. I won't get to shoot either. I have to go to a wedding and I'm stuck going to rehersals and every event they are having starting on friday. I really wanted to fling some arrows at 100!


----------



## 12RingKing

Man guys! I just took a look at the posts in this section....Athens is at 461,000+ views! That's incredible! We need that many here! 

What's the most y'all have seen?


----------



## rdraper_3

Hopperton said:


> My goal for Erie is 410+


PM me your cell number Erik. When I get to Erie I'll give you a call and hopefully we can meet up. Shawn, I want to meet up with you there too.


----------



## sc4x4truck

12RingKing said:


> Monsters are stout pieces of equipment! Still you're lucky something didn't go wrong! But it's good to hear that it didn't.


Thanks, I just shot it some more today.I have to tell you it's still hard to belive that after that I can still drive tacks. that goes to show you how well mathews are built.


----------



## nbsa

rdraper_3 said:


> PM me your cell number Erik. When I get to Erie I'll give you a call and hopefully we can meet up. Shawn, I want to meet up with you there too.


me to ray sorry we never got to gether at bedford i will get to Erie late thursday night


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> well guys I got some good news and BAd news. Bad news is I wont be able to shoot this weekend but the is because of the GOOD NEWS. I started my new job with DirecTV today. Finally found something after being layed off in Jan.


Congrats Nathan.


----------



## bushmasterar15

rednecbowhunter said:


> well guys I got some good news and BAd news. Bad news is I wont be able to shoot this weekend but the is because of the GOOD NEWS. I started my new job with DirecTV today. Finally found something after being layed off in Jan.


Congrats on your new job.


----------



## sc4x4truck

bump it up


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> well guys I got some good news and BAd news. Bad news is I wont be able to shoot this weekend but the is because of the GOOD NEWS. I started my new job with DirecTV today. Finally found something after being layed off in Jan.


Excellent news


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Evening everyone.


----------



## ejd1017

Ordered my SLR today. Now just need to get my bow here.


----------



## johnh1720

How's everybody doing tonight?


----------



## 12RingKing

pretty good john! My weekend has started already! But I don't get to shoot this weekend. Stupid weddings!


----------



## Hopperton

I just got home from Texas, I cant wait to shoot tomorrow night.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

looking forward to shooting some arrows this weekend!


----------



## kellynmb

Ok guys we have a shoot at basspro shop myrtle beach sc. If any one is in the area it will be in 8/27-8/28 Sat and Sun. 10 target shoot from elivated tree stands.


----------



## 12RingKing

The Macho Man Randy Savage died today...

My inner child is extremely sad because he was one of my favorites!

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## johnh1720

12RingKing said:


> The Macho Man Randy Savage died today...
> 
> My inner child is extremely sad because he was one of my favorites!
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Ya I saw that. He was one of my favorites. OHHH YAAA!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

RIP Randy were going to miss you. OHH YAAAAAA

Hope the weather will be nice in California for me. Time to take my kids to the beach again.


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope everyone has a good last day of the world!!!! lol


----------



## zestycj7

If my wife and end up waking up in the morning( wink,wink) we have a 3-D we are shooting. Go team Smooth Stability.
Don.


----------



## apache64D

Good news, I'm still alive!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

off to a local 3d shoot!


----------



## ejd1017

Good luck to all on the courses today.


----------



## 12RingKing

Well I'm still here. I guess that dude was full of it or I'm going to hell.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well I have a new TOY that should be here tomorrow. I will post picks when I get it.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

No luck on the last day of turkey hunt here in Wisconsin.Was at a great 3-D shoot yesterday. Man it was a great shoot.Took first again.


----------



## GRIM

evening all, hope everyone is shootin good!


----------



## nbsa

shot at a local shoot today did ok getting ready for Indiana state in two weeks then Erie. Hope everyone had a great weekend. will post pics. of my new bow this week. has anyone looked at the scores from Bedford they kicked out two scores from HC . Word has it two of the shooters shoot K50 in ASA and droped down to HC for IBO.


----------



## johnh1720

nbsa said:


> shot at a local shoot today did ok getting ready for Indiana state in two weeks then Erie. Hope everyone had a great weekend. will post pics. of my new bow this week. has anyone looked at the scores from Bedford they kicked out two scores from HC . Word has it two of the shooters shoot K50 in ASA and droped down to HC for IBO.


Thats a shame that people will do that.


----------



## backwardshooter

Shot ome today, with my kids playing softball and baseball it makes it hard to get shooting time. My son played a tuorny this weekend and they took 3rd place. He had a triple, three doubles, and 2 singles. The triple was almost a home ran on a 225 ft. feild. Not bad for a 10 yr. old.


----------



## johnh1720

Congrats to Dan Perdiue on another first place in the IBO Triple Crown.


----------



## backwardshooter

Great job Dan P. Keep up the awesome shooting.


----------



## zestycj7

Well my wife and I had a good out shooting. We shot a 1 arrow,42 unmarked 3-D. We both took top honoers in our classes.
Got alot of questions and coments on my stabilizer. PPl really like it and I told them to check out the web site.
Don.






View attachment 1078689


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> Well my wife and I had a good out shooting. We shot a 1 arrow,42 unmarked 3-D. We both took top honoers in our classes.
> Got alot of questions and coments on my stabilizer. PPl really like it and I told them to check out the web site.
> Don.
> View attachment 1078688
> View attachment 1078689


Congrats Don.


----------



## kellynmb

great shooting Dan


----------



## Hopperton

Got out ot Lake Milton today, I love that shoot. Did not do as well as I should have but I did get 4th place out of 81, I had three 8's and a low eleven count for a 307.

On a better note I also picked up my Victory VAP's yesterday 350's for me Destroyer and 400's for my Specialist. Cant wait to try them out. Specialist will have a high roller bar 11" with two 5oz weights once I get it set up. Then come winter it will be 2712's flining 20 yards, getting ready for Vegas next year.


----------



## mathews xt 600

johnh1720 said:


> Congrats to Dan Perdiue on another first place in the IBO Triple Crown.


This is good news, congrats


----------



## johnh1720

Here comes the rain again lol.


----------



## Hopperton

johnh1720 said:


> Here comes the rain again lol.


That was a good storm, tornado warnings


----------



## bushmasterar15

It's great weather here in California.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

outlook is rain into next monday gem city is going to be a mess


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Look what showed up yesterday. My new TOY. I traded for it so it is used but I tell you what the guy hardly shot it at all. 2011 Athens Afflixtion 29/60. I haven't got a chance to shoot it yet but I looks great. Currently trying to find some 70lbs like for it anyone wants to trade. The draw is great on the bow, I would say even better them my 34. I love the look of the TRCS and the way it works. Love the bow so far and can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## mathews95

no luck with the turkeys! again! dang weather


----------



## sc4x4truck

rednecbowhunter said:


> Look what showed up yesterday. My new TOY. I traded for it so it is used but I tell you what the guy hardly shot it at all. 2011 Athens Afflixtion 29/60. I haven't got a chance to shoot it yet but I looks great. Currently trying to find some 70lbs like for it anyone wants to trade. The draw is great on the bow, I would say even better them my 34. I love the look of the TRCS and the way it works. Love the bow so far and can't wait to shoot it.


What happened to the monster


----------



## johnh1720

Nice lookin bow Nathan.


----------



## ejd1017

much quieter weather tonight. no tornado sirens.


----------



## sc4x4truck

well thats a good thing I hope everyone on staff out that way is safe.


----------



## Hopperton

rednecbowhunter said:


> Look what showed up yesterday. My new TOY. I traded for it so it is used but I tell you what the guy hardly shot it at all. 2011 Athens Afflixtion 29/60. I haven't got a chance to shoot it yet but I looks great. Currently trying to find some 70lbs like for it anyone wants to trade. The draw is great on the bow, I would say even better them my 34. I love the look of the TRCS and the way it works. Love the bow so far and can't wait to shoot it.


Nice looking bow, I jsut seen one at Baldys yesterday and it feels smooth!


----------



## rdraper_3

I can't wait for my Afflixtion to get here! It's done at the factory just waiting for my friend to bring it to the shop. I went with a black riser and Bonehead camo limbs on mine. On a better note, I'm getting ready for Erie, PA. My goal is to shoot no less than a 390! I gotta qualify for World soon. I've been shooting as much as I can when it's not raining


----------



## Hopperton

I just want to say I LOVE MY BOW. I shot decent on Sunday then today I picked it up and went out and shot arrows; touching each other everytime.

Destroyer 350, Limb Driver, Victory Arrows, Sure-Loc Supreme with lethal weapon housing, Smooth Stability, Baldys Strings-Tune, and 3 finger BT Gold. It does not get better.....

I am going to try out soem Victory VAPs this weekend and I have a 4 finger BT Gold Brass coming can it get better? I sure hope so.


----------



## Hopperton

Sitting on a plane heading to Savannah. Here comes some good food but no archery.


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone, hope ya'll have a great day.
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

How many of you guys are going to Erie?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

wish I could. Good luck to all the staffers that go.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

midday bump hope everyone has a good time in erie


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone! I hope everyone shoots well in Erie!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

Ill be there


----------



## zestycj7

I will be shooting this Shoot this weekend...http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf.
My wife is going but not shooting. She said she isn't ready for this big of a shoot yet, I think she is but oh well.
I hope to have a good showing for Smooth Stability and do ya'll proud.
Don.


----------



## nbsa

johnh1720 said:


> How many of you guys are going to Erie?


John i will be in Erie


----------



## bushmasterar15

zestycj7 said:


> I will be shooting this Shoot this weekend...http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf.
> My wife is going but not shooting. She said she isn't ready for this big of a shoot yet, I think she is but oh well.
> I hope to have a good showing for Smooth Stability and do ya'll proud.
> Don.


Good luck Don. I'm here in California but will be going to Crystal Cove beach with the kids. Wish I knew earlier.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Tried out a Z7 TODAY.What a shooter.


----------



## Hopperton

Who is heading to Erie on Saturday morning and thinking about shooting it all in one day?


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hopperton said:


> Who is heading to Erie on Saturday morning and thinking about shooting it all in one day?


 If I go to Erie that's what I'm going to do. I can't take off work to shoot it in Friday... are you shooting Erie hopperton?


----------



## apache64D

blah weather...cant wait for hunting season, lol


----------



## ohio moose

Hoping to get there to meet some other staffers. Even if I don't shoot.


----------



## Hopperton

ohiohunter02 said:


> If I go to Erie that's what I'm going to do. I can't take off work to shoot it in Friday... are you shooting Erie hopperton?


Yes, if my buddy goes and drives. I am without license at the moment but lawyer is working on that. If someone is passing here Streetsboro/Kent that Saturday morning let me know.


----------



## GRIM

morning to all, hope shootin is good


----------



## kellynmb

Good luck all shooters heading to Erie. Fly and drive safe. Its bike week hear wall to wall bikes.


----------



## nbsa

Shot local shoot today was in 2nd place when I left. Shot ok one up getting ready for Indiana state next weekend.


----------



## backwardshooter

How did our shooters do in Erie? I wanted to go but I am stuck working 7 days a week (manditory) and it really stinks.


----------



## Hopperton

backwardshooter said:


> How did our shooters do in Erie? I wanted to go but I am stuck working 7 days a week (manditory) and it really stinks.


Two weeks still.


----------



## Hopperton

I shot the 1st leg of the heartland triple crown today here in Ohio and it was tough probably tougher then the standard triple crown. I ended with a 288 maybe one of my worst shoots in a few years. But the good news is they throw out the worst score of four shots before the championship.

I am heading to Erie Saturday morning to hopefully shoot it all and come home that night. What time are you guys heading out Saturday for Erie?


----------



## zestycj7

Hey all,
I ended up finishing in 3rd. place in the Ca. State Broadhead Championships this past weekend. Had a great time and the corse was awsome. It was real tough, lots of steep uphill and down hill shots. It was just like out hunting spot and stalk here in Ca.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

Hopperton said:


> Two weeks still.


I have been so busy I got my weeks messed up sorry. I have been working 7 days a week and helping with my daughters softball team. Most of the time I dont know what day it is.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Well I just got done working 51 hrs. overtime in 3 days because of the storms in the north east and it isnt close to being cleaned up. We had an f2 tornado go through a few areas and its a mess. I see the damage this did and cant imagine what an f5 aftermath is like. My heart goes out to the people in Joplin Missouri.


----------



## Hopperton

zestycj7 said:


> Hey all,
> I ended up finishing in 3rd. place in the Ca. State Broadhead Championships this past weekend. Had a great time and the corse was awsome. It was real tough, lots of steep uphill and down hill shots. It was just like out hunting spot and stalk here in Ca.
> Don.
> View attachment 1083421
> View attachment 1083422
> View attachment 1083424
> View attachment 1083425
> View attachment 1083426
> View attachment 1083427
> View attachment 1083428


Excellent job....


----------



## Da_Bull

back TTT for Smooth Stability still waiting for local shoots here in SD......... mind blowing weather rain rain and rain every lake and creek is overfull yet luckier than most places this year .... I must say its nice to read about most people shooting and seeing some pics keep up the good work : )


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great shooting Don. I need to keep in touch with you. Since I seem to be in Cali. alot lately.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back up for the miday


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Shot a nice shoot Sat. 30 3-D targets.Shot a 352 out of a 360.Not too bad.Took First.


----------



## kellynmb

have a shoot this weekend local club shoot


----------



## Hopperton

coelkbowhunter said:


> Shot a nice shoot Sat. 30 3-D targets.Shot a 352 out of a 360.Not too bad.Took First.


That is great.

This thread has slowed down alot must be the summer time getting busy.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Great job you guys! You all are doing a great job at promoting and shooting our stabs. and we appreciate it. We can't do it without you guys beating the bushes every weekend. Keep up the good job.

Ryan


----------



## Hopperton

Any one heading to Erie via the Ohio Turnpike or heading up 77 or 71? My ride bombed on me and I still want to head up. If you are let me know if you mind a stragler and what time frame you are planning to go.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

sorry coming from the east


----------



## Armyof1

just to keep it at the top as i am in Iraq and this is how i keep up on shoots and storries so keep them comming guys


----------



## zestycj7

Armyof1 said:


> just to keep it at the top as i am in Iraq and this is how i keep up on shoots and storries so keep them comming guys


Thanks for serving buddy. Keep yer head down and come home safe. I see lots of big bucks in your future.
Don.


----------



## nbsa

Armyof1 said:


> just to keep it at the top as i am in Iraq and this is how i keep up on shoots and storries so keep them comming guys


Thank you Armyof1 for serving . the Indiana state shoot is this weekend and 2nd leg of the triple crown is next weekend at Erie PA. I will be shooting both of them. Hoping to make SS proud . take care bud !!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

thanks for making sure that all americans are able to live free lives!


----------



## ejd1017

SLR in skulls camo should be here tomorrow. Now if I can get my bow here


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Armyof1 said:


> just to keep it at the top as i am in Iraq and this is how i keep up on shoots and storries so keep them comming guys


thank you for your service!


----------



## zestycj7

I have another State shoot this weekend....http://www.orancobowmen.org/flyers/NFAA Sectional 2011.pdf.
I hope to give a good showing for Smooth Stability.
Don.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

a chance to vote for ss hhtp;//grandviewoutdoors.com/readers-choice


----------



## Deer Slayer I

http://grandviewoutdoors.com/reader-choice try this


----------



## ejd1017

My slr showed up yesterday. Thanks Ryan it looks great. I will post pics when my bow gets here.


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope everyoen is having a good week. Have fun shooting and good luck to everyone with a shoot this weekend.


----------



## nbsa

Shooting Indiana state this weekend. Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend


----------



## Madlaz

Hey guys has any one had the problem with the finish coming off with the slr weights and how do you fix it are these adonized or painted.


----------



## Hopperton

Madlaz said:


> Hey guys has any one had the problem with the finish coming off with the slr weights and how do you fix it are these adonized or painted.


Yes on the older weights the powder coat was chipping. I believe John has a new company doing it now.


----------



## johnh1720

Madlaz said:


> Hey guys has any one had the problem with the finish coming off with the slr weights and how do you fix it are these adonized or painted.


Your best bet would be to contact Ryan about this.


----------



## rdraper_3

I've been absent for a few days guys. My mother had 2 of her heart valves replaced due to a blood infection making some kind of fungus grow on the valves. She came home today finally and is doing wonderful. On a better note, my new Afflixtion came to the shop Tuesday and I got to play with it for about an hour before I had to leave. It maxes at 60.04#, 30" dl and shoots my 335 grain GT Pro 22's at 313fps......but I used an ugly cookie rest so I bet I can pick up a few more fps when I put the QAD HD rest on it plus have some unnecessarily long servings replaced with just enough to protect the strings and cables. I'll post some pics when I take some. It's a black riser with bonehead camo limbs. I'll be heading to Wabash, IN to Bass and Bucks for their 1st ever Shoot For A Cure event. It's a 40 target course and $5 of my entry fee goes to help Breast Cancer.......save the boobies  and they are giving away a lot of door prizes too. I gotta fletch up a few arrows with some pink Fusion vanes just for the shoot. Maybe I'll see a few of you guys there.


----------



## Madlaz

Well John i think i will just sand the finish off and use black and silver i must have two different sets one is perfect the other is not dont want to spend sending them back and forth but they do work great


----------



## nbsa

rdraper_3 said:


> I've been absent for a few days guys. My mother had 2 of her heart valves replaced due to a blood infection making some kind of fungus grow on the valves. She came home today finally and is doing wonderful. On a better note, my new Afflixtion came to the shop Tuesday and I got to play with it for about an hour before I had to leave. It maxes at 60.04#, 30" dl and shoots my 335 grain GT Pro 22's at 313fps......but I used an ugly cookie rest so I bet I can pick up a few more fps when I put the QAD HD rest on it plus have some unnecessarily long servings replaced with just enough to protect the strings and cables. I'll post some pics when I take some. It's a black riser with bonehead camo limbs. I'll be heading to Wabash, IN to Bass and Bucks for their 1st ever Shoot For A Cure event. It's a 40 target course and $5 of my entry fee goes to help Breast Cancer.......save the boobies  and they are giving away a lot of door prizes too. I gotta fletch up a few arrows with some pink Fusion vanes just for the shoot. Maybe I'll see a few of you guys there.


 Glade to hear your mom is doing great and good luck at the shoot


----------



## kellynmb

whats up ss had club shoot today


----------



## nbsa

Well I shot the Indiana state to day shot first 20 targets and im 12 up shooting the last 20 tomorrow hopefully I will still be in the zone.


----------



## nbsa

kellynmb said:


> whats up ss had club shoot today


How did you do?


----------



## rdraper_3

Ok, I just need to say this. The shoot I went to today was a "Shoot For A Cause" cancer shoot. They donated $5 from our entry fees to help find a cure for cancer. There was a couple of tattoo artists there doing tat's of the cancer ribbon for $10......I spent $20 and got 1 ribbon with both of my late grandparents initials done. My pc is down still and I had to get a new phone and can't figure it out much less how to upload pics from it onto here otherwise I'd post a pic of it. Anyway, I shot a 384 on a 40 target course......it was just too damn hot today but I had a great time with some of the guys I shot with in Bedford.


----------



## nbsa

rdraper_3 said:


> Ok, I just need to say this. The shoot I went to today was a "Shoot For A Cause" cancer shoot. They donated $5 from our entry fees to help find a cure for cancer. There was a couple of tattoo artists there doing tat's of the cancer ribbon for $10......I spent $20 and got 1 ribbon with both of my late grandparents initials done. My pc is down still and I had to get a new phone and can't figure it out much less how to upload pics from it onto here otherwise I'd post a pic of it. Anyway, I shot a 384 on a 40 target course......it was just too damn hot today but I had a great time with some of the guys I shot with in Bedford.


Goo cause and good shooting hope to meet up with you in Erie next weekend. I will pm you later today


----------



## zestycj7

The NFAA Sectionals was a fun shoot, lots of dang arrows though....lol
I ended up in 2nd. behind Gary McCain in the non-sights fingers class.
Don.


----------



## nbsa

what a weekend i finished up shooting Indiana state today shot a 417 and was in first place when i left . Should find out some time this week the results . it was a great shoot. Just hope i can keep it together the rest of the year lol


----------



## Hopperton

shot the second leg of the heartland triple crown this weekend. Wow I now know how far out of shape I am, it was a rought shoot with alot of hiking. But my bow is a shooter, I jsut need to start working out. Only had 11 elevens so it hurt a little.


----------



## backwardshooter

At least you guys got to shoot today, I am working 7 days a week and get off work a half hour after sign-up are over. It really stinks.


----------



## nbsa

Got the results I finished 2 in the Indiana state with a 417 score.


----------



## mathews xt 600

nbsa said:


> Got the results I finished 2 in the Indiana state with a 417 score.


Thats good right??


----------



## backwardshooter

Great shooting guys. Smooth crew all the way.


----------



## nbsa

mathews xt 600 said:


> Thats good right??


Yes it is


----------



## Hopperton

nbsa said:


> Got the results I finished 2 in the Indiana state with a 417 score.


Excellent job.


----------



## nbsa

Hopperton said:


> Excellent job.


Thanks hopperton


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Shot a great shoot this past weekend.Heard alot of crying.Some guys think i should be shooting with the Unlimited Guys,not the hunters class.I shoot fixed pins with a 10" Smooth Stability Stabilizer.No glass.And i have been winning alot of the shoots around Here.I told the one guy .I shoot the hunters class with fixed pins and i like too have fun with the guys.When i shot Pro Unlimited i got to where it was not fun anymore.


----------



## zestycj7

Congrats to everyone that shot this past weekend.
Don.


----------



## backwardshooter

coelkbowhunter said:


> Shot a great shoot this past weekend.Heard alot of crying.Some guys think i should be shooting with the Unlimited Guys,not the hunters class.I shoot fixed pins with a 10" Smooth Stability Stabilizer.No glass.And i have been winning alot of the shoots around Here.I told the one guy .I shoot the hunters class with fixed pins and i like too have fun with the guys.When i shot Pro Unlimited i got to where it was not fun anymore.


I know what you are talking about. I shoot a bowhunter setup in open class and always finish in the top 5 and I have guys telling me that I need to move to bowhunter class to give someone else a chance. I just tell them they are the ones with all the bells and whistles and they should be kicking my butt. They just dont want to put in the time and practice to outshoot me, they want me to move class.


----------



## GRIM

glad to hear you guys are shootin good


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well going to give a Hoyt a try. It will be here next week I will post pics after I get done moving.


----------



## Hopperton

sc4x4truck said:


> Well going to give a Hoyt a try. It will be here next week I will post pics after I get done moving.


Nice bows. I shot one for 17 years.


----------



## nbsa

Who's going to Erie this weekend?


----------



## Hopperton

nbsa said:


> Who's going to Erie this weekend?


Depends if I find a ride. I am without license right now, hopefully it will change tomorrow though.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Great shooting guys!!! Keep it up.

Ryan


----------



## nbsa

im heading out the door to Erie PA. good luck to all shooting this weekend


----------



## Deer Slayer I

heading to erie good luck to everyone shooting


----------



## backwardshooter

Good luck smooth crew. Represent well.


----------



## sc4x4truck

TTT for the morning. HAve a good weekend shooting going to start moving in to the new house today. ANd my new hoyt will be here today. Can't wait to try it out. I will post pics of it when I get time


----------



## zestycj7

Morning, and good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.
Don.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hopperton

Lets see some scores boys.. Cant wait to see what you shoot at Erie


----------



## nbsa

Ok I lost my head today finished the weekend with a 391 @ Erie. Now looking forward to Nelsoville OH. Next month


----------



## johnh1720

I want to wish all you guys the best. I am stepping down as staff coordinator and sales rep with Smooth Stability. It was an honor and a privilidge to get to know each of you personnally. Good luck to each of you in the future and if you need to you guys have my number.


----------



## zestycj7

It has been real nice working and to know you John. Best of luck with what ever your next venture might be.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Take care John. You got my number keep in touch.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I want to think John for everything he has done for Smooth Stability and wish him the best in the future. 

Ryan


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I want to announce our new staff coordinator Dennis Irvine. Dennis has been working in archery shops setting up, fixing, and tuning bows for over 15
years. He is very knowledgeable and willing to help with whatever you need. He is also our Indiana Sales Rep.

Ryan


----------



## Da_Bull

johnh1720 said:


> I want to wish all you guys the best. I am stepping down as staff coordinator and sales rep with Smooth Stability. It was an honor and a privilidge to get to know each of you personnally. Good luck to each of you in the future and if you need to you guys have my number.


John great working with you man best of luck !!!

and welcome Dennis hope the transition is SMOOTH ....


----------



## Deer Slayer I

387 in erie this weekend had a bad 10 targets good luck john sorry to see you go


----------



## GRIM

good luck john,wish you thr best


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thanks Ryan for the welcome and thank all of you shooting Smooth Stability Stabilizers, Its because of all of you that SS is alive and strong and will be for many more years, if you have any questions or concerns Please contact me, my e-mail is [email protected].
Also everyone who is on facebook please stop by our facebook page and tell all your friends to LIKE our page, Also in addition to AT I have a seperate Smooth Stability group on FB and would like all Staff members to ask to join, this group is for staff members only and only staff members can see it, there you can discuss anything ask questions etc. also we can all group chat at the same time, I would like all Staff members to LIKE our FB page and get others to LIKE it as well and post pics, everyone likes pics.
I look forward to hearing from everyone, I am here for all of you!

Dennis Irvine


----------



## rednecbowhunter

John you hate to see you go and I will keep in touch. Dennis glad to have you as the new "Boss" SS to the top


----------



## sc4x4truck

Congrats Dennis, I look forward to working with you and wish you luck with the new job.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thank you all John did a great job and I will do my best to continue the legacy, Look forward to hearing from everyone! Lets take SS to the next level together we can conquer it and excell in this industry its the staff shooters that make SS what it is today!


----------



## Hopperton

Dan won the second leg in hunter class. Nice job.


----------



## 12RingKing

Welcome Dennis!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Congrats Dan. Way to put SS on top again!

Ryan


----------



## rednecbowhunter

hey guys if you are on facebook make sure and go to the SS fan page and send people there and like it yourself. Also there is a picture contest going on. here is the pic I submitted. 









Be creative and make sure the pic includes you and your bow with your SS stab.


----------



## asa1485

You go to Chester today Nathan?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sure didnt man. I hope to make mecklenburg at the end of the month


----------



## asa1485

Me either. Hated to miss it. It was their last of the year and maybe for good.


----------



## dkoutdoors

How is everyone this morning? I hope eveeryone who shot erie had fun and shot well!


----------



## Hopperton

Wish I shot Erie!

I am shooting the thid leg of the Heartland Triple Crown this coming weekend. I was out shooting last night my bow and I are so in tune it is not funny. But for some reason I cant get my x count to come up. This weekend is going to be a real test.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Your X count will improve just focus on your mental management game shoot with positive attitude an make great shot execution every shot!


----------



## dkoutdoors

*Hey guys hope everyone is having a great afternoon, I have started a Smooth Stability Pro Staff group here on AT, I would like everyone to join the group, its a moderated group and only Staff members will be in the group, here we can have private discussions, concerns and what not! I think this will be a good way to keep SS moving forward and have everyone put in there 2 cents!*


----------



## zestycj7

Where is the group located, and how do we enter?
Don.


----------



## dkoutdoors

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=431
This should get you there I believe!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

just sent my request for the Pro staff group


----------



## sc4x4truck

Just in my request for the group SS back on top


----------



## rdraper_3

Just sent my request to join the group too Dennis


----------



## dkoutdoors

Got you added now!


----------



## 12RingKing

just sent in my request!


----------



## zestycj7

Sent mine too, hope I did it right....lol
Don.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Got you guys added! Feel free to post away on there, I love the red white and blue Stab!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Those would be mine Dennis. They Look even better in person


----------



## dkoutdoors

Did you have them powder coated? They are sharp looking!


----------



## nbsa

i sent a request to join


----------



## Deer Slayer I

request sent


----------



## dkoutdoors

Got you added! How is everyone this morning?


----------



## zestycj7

A few pics from this past weekends California State Outdoor Championships.
Don.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

dkoutdoors said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=431
> This should get you there I believe!


signed up! SS to the top!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Awesome pics don!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Got you added!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

dkoutdoors said:


> Did you have them powder coated? They are sharp looking!


Lee Martin did them for me.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Just went to join the new Team post.I got bad new today.My wife has cancer and my shooting has come to a stop for a while.And no elk hunt this year.She goes under the knife the 23rd.


----------



## sc4x4truck

coelkbowhunter said:


> Just went to join the new Team post.I got bad new today.My wife has cancer and my shooting has come to a stop for a while.And no elk hunt this year.She goes under the knife the 23rd.


Well that sucks. Good luck with everything and our thoughts and prayrs are with ou and your family


----------



## sc4x4truck

I guess I should have used spell check lol


----------



## 12RingKing

That is bad news man. I hope the surgery goes well for her and she recovers well!


----------



## backwardshooter

coelkbowhunter said:


> Just went to join the new Team post.I got bad new today.My wife has cancer and my shooting has come to a stop for a while.And no elk hunt this year.She goes under the knife the 23rd.


I hope everything goes well, my family will keep your family in our prayers. Keep the faith and do what you have to do.


----------



## dkoutdoors

sc4x4truck said:


> Well that sucks. Good luck with everything and our thoughts and prayrs are with ou and your family


Our prayers are with you brother, Keep your prayers close to your heart, we are all praying for you and your family


----------



## zestycj7

Sending prayers to your wife. My wife is a cancer survivor of 2 years now. 
Smother her with love and hugs.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

sc4x4truck said:


> Well that sucks. Good luck with everything and our thoughts and prayrs are with ou and your family


 our thought are with you and your family. Hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## Hopperton

coelkbowhunter said:


> Just went to join the new Team post.I got bad new today.My wife has cancer and my shooting has come to a stop for a while.And no elk hunt this year.She goes under the knife the 23rd.


I am not a far drive from you, if you need anything let me know.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

wish you and your wife the best of luck


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Thanks guys.Doc said they will be able to get it all out.But she will be down for 6 weeks.So i put off my Elkhunt.Maybe next year.


----------



## bloodtrail1

sorry guys....but nothing but BAD luck with smooth stability products.


----------



## rdraper_3

bloodtrail1 said:


> sorry guys....but nothing but BAD luck with smooth stability products.


Can you be a little more specific please??? Bad luck as in destroying arrows bad or worse?


----------



## bloodtrail1

rdraper_3 said:


> Can you be a little more specific please??? Bad luck as in destroying arrows bad or worse?


Destroying arrows? Are you kidding me?
I have shot alot of different stabs. thru the years....
And the smooth stability to put it bluntly are far from being a professional company!
At least not in my book.......
Guy who was the"middle guy"was great and did all that he could.
But bottom line, S.S itself has alot of work to get to what I consider a true stab. contender in the world of stabilizers!


----------



## dkoutdoors

*So who all is shooting any tournaments this weekend and where at?*


----------



## dkoutdoors

bloodtrail1 said:


> Destroying arrows? Are you kidding me?
> I have shot alot of different stabs. thru the years....
> And the smooth stability to put it bluntly are far from being a professional company!
> At least not in my book.......
> Guy who was the"middle guy"was great and did all that he could.
> But bottom line, S.S itself has alot of work to get to what I consider a true stab. contender in the world of stabilizers!


Sorry to hear that, We wish you luck in all your shooting and bowhunting this year!


----------



## sc4x4truck

bloodtrail1 said:


> Destroying arrows? Are you kidding me?
> I have shot alot of different stabs. thru the years....
> And the smooth stability to put it bluntly are far from being a professional company!
> At least not in my book.......
> Guy who was the"middle guy"was great and did all that he could.
> But bottom line, S.S itself has alot of work to get to what I consider a true stab. contender in the world of stabilizers!


I guess his favorite stab is on of those 4" sims with no weights LOL. Morning SS


----------



## Deer Slayer I

ill be shooting at pres quesles,pa 30 targets next weekend is the big camo cares shoot down here near me in fryberg pa


----------



## dkoutdoors

I want to wish everyone shooting this weekend a great shoot and a blessed weekend, Keep us all posted!


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyone.
My wife, Sue and I will be joined by two of my good friends and going to this shoot this Sunday.http://www.sandiegoarchers.com/.
I have never shot this but have been told it's alot of fun. The range skirts along the fence of the San Diego Zoo.
Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.
Don.


----------



## nbsa

zestycj7 said:


> Morning everyone.
> My wife, Sue and I will be joined by two of my good friends and going to this shoot this Sunday.http://www.sandiegoarchers.com/.
> I have never shot this but have been told it's alot of fun. The range skirts along the fence of the San Diego Zoo.
> Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.
> Don.


Good luck Don


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning and good luck shooting this weekend!!!


----------



## Hopperton

zestycj7 said:


> Morning everyone.
> My wife, Sue and I will be joined by two of my good friends and going to this shoot this Sunday.http://www.sandiegoarchers.com/.
> I have never shot this but have been told it's alot of fun. The range skirts along the fence of the San Diego Zoo.
> Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend.
> Don.


Looks like a fun shoot.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Hows everyones weekend?


----------



## nbsa

Rain rain and more rain


----------



## dkoutdoors

Rain held off here, it was hit an miss, The world archery tour at bass and Bucks in Wabash IN is going well, Lots of shooters!


----------



## Hopperton

dkoutdoors said:


> Hows everyones weekend?


Very good so far. Hoping to get out and shoot tomorrow morning before the rain comes.


----------



## dkoutdoors

So far rain is north and south of us here, I want to wish all the fathers out there a Happy Fathers Day! Good luck to everyone shooting tomorrow! Post pics if you can!


----------



## Loyal Assassin

dkoutdoors said:


> Rain held off here, it was hit an miss, The world archery tour at bass and Bucks in Wabash IN is going well, Lots of shooters!


 Shot the "WAT" today. Good course as usual...and challenging like alway! Ended up... 3 up.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Loyal Assassin said:


> Shot the "WAT" today. Good course as usual...and challenging like alway! Ended up... 3 up.


Glad you liked the course Josh and I an chris set it up took us 3 days but its probably the best set yet! Dont forget the R-100 August 20th at Bass and Bucks, SS will have a booth there as well!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Happy fathers day to all the fathers!


----------



## nbsa

Shot 14 up today at a local shoot. Whether was ok had some rain. Hope everyone had a great weekend and happy fathers day to all dads.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Great shooting! Congrats


----------



## zestycj7

Had a great day today shooting with my wife and good friends. The weather was awsome. We had 4 different classes in the group, Master Senior barebow, Senior Male Bowhunter, Adult Female bowhunter and me, Adult Male bowhunter. We all took home first places in our classes.
Don.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Congratulations


----------



## backwardshooter

Love my 12"slr. Just wish my new hub would get here.


----------



## dkoutdoors

backwardshooter said:


> Love my 12"slr. Just wish my new hub would get here.


What hub did you order? I can contact ryan and check on it for you!
Great time shooting this weekend, when you can spend time with family and friends its always a great day!


----------



## 12RingKing

Shot the local shoot yesterday evening. It was sooooooo hot outside but I managed to shoot a 282 and took 4th. I was pretty happy with that.


----------



## backwardshooter

12ring good shooting in the heat. I know it makes it hard to concentrate.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am hoping to shoot this afternoon if the rain holds of I need to get sighted in for the weekend!


----------



## dkoutdoors

12RingKing said:


> Shot the local shoot yesterday evening. It was sooooooo hot outside but I managed to shoot a 282 and took 4th. I was pretty happy with that.


Thats great shooting congrats!


----------



## kellynmb

good morrning ss have a shoot at basspro on 27th and 28th of Aug.


----------



## dkoutdoors

good morning and we wish you luck at your shoot! Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## Loyal Assassin

dkoutdoors said:


> I am hoping to shoot this afternoon if the rain holds of I need to get sighted in for the weekend!


And what shoot will you be attending this weekend Dennis?


----------



## dkoutdoors

Just getting a few guys together and we are shooting bass and bucks! Great people!


----------



## zestycj7

This is a shoot my wife and I will be shooting this Sunday, http://www.orancobowmen.org
It should be a fun time. We will be joined by some good friends for this.
Don.


----------



## dkoutdoors

zestycj7 said:


> This is a shoot my wife and I will be shooting this Sunday, http://www.orancobowmen.org
> It should be a fun time. We will be joined by some good friends for this.
> Don.


Keep us posted on the shoot and take some pics if you can!


----------



## backwardshooter

to the top for great stabs.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone! I hope everyone had a good work week. Now enjoy the rest of the weekend and kill some foam!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Gonna kill some foam tomorrow it should be interesting!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

big camo cares shoot tomorrow in pa ill be there have a good weekend


----------



## rdraper_3

dkoutdoors said:


> Gonna kill some foam tomorrow it should be interesting!


Dangit Dennis, I have my company picnic tomorrow otherwise I'd go with you guys. Can you wait til Sunday????


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for a great company!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

6up today at the camo care shoot great shoot with all the money 50/50 raffle tickets thsy raised over 30,000 for a hunt for an under privilaged young man to go on a elk hunt!! hats off to camo cares


----------



## dkoutdoors

Hey ray didn't see your message in time, we shot today going to shoot next Saturday to this was the first time shooting this year for me!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Great shooting deer slayer!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I wish all the Staff the best. Was great meeting some new people. Hope to see you at some shoots. 
Take Care Guy's


----------



## dkoutdoors

bushmasterar15 said:


> I wish all the Staff the best. Was great meeting some new people. Hope to see you at some shoots.
> Take Care Guy's


Wish you the best in the future, GOD Bless!


----------



## sc4x4truck

well almost finished moving. but i love the new man cave lol i will post some pics once we get settled


----------



## dkoutdoors

sc4x4truck said:


> well almost finished moving. but i love the new man cave lol i will post some pics once we get settled


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to all! I hate mondays!


----------



## nbsa

Good shooting everyone. I did not get to shoot this past weekend had company in from out of state. Started new job today


----------



## mathews95

shot a 238/300 at a local shoot on saturday...i was so embarassed.


----------



## backwardshooter

Been working 7 days a week and cant go to any shoots. Work stinks, I guess I mite have to get sick on shoot days.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Lets see some pics from your Shoots!


----------



## rdraper_3

Let me know if you shoot this weekend Dennis. My son goes to his mothers this Friday so I'll be bored with just the wife and I here all weekend, I gotta get away!!!! LOL


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!


----------



## nbsa

Who all is going to nelsonville next weekend?


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope everyone is having a good week. Good luck to everyone who has a shoot this weekend and be careful in your travels.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good so far just lots of rain. Not good for moving lol.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for a great product!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone!


----------



## backwardshooter

First weekend off in over 2 months and no shoots close to me. Besides the long honey-do list was handed to me this morning. I guess its time to get a few things caught up. Ill shoot around the house when I can sneek away.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good afternoon to the crew! Where's everyone at?!?!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Its time for cookouts and 3-D shooting this weekend! I hope everyone has a great 4th of July, be safe shoot straight and GOD bless!


----------



## 12RingKing

The 4th is going to be a little cruddy this year. The whole area has banned fireworks do to the drought and if you are to get caught shooting fireworks it's a $10,000 fine and 180 days in jail! They must be serious about not wanting people to shoot fireworks.

I feel bad for the fireworks stand guys because they arn't even allowed to open their doors.


----------



## backwardshooter

ttt for awesome stabs. Shoot straight and have a good 4th.


----------



## 12RingKing

I went to the archery range for the past two days streight! There hasn't been an ounce of rain in 2 months and it decides to rain both days...right when I get out there! Damn the luck! 

Oh well I still got some quality range time in when the rain cleared!


----------



## 12RingKing

Happy 4th of July everyone!

No fireworks here for us today....it's way too dry.


----------



## nbsa

Shot 12 up and won the shoot this weekend


----------



## rdraper_3

Good shooting Shawn. I hope to shoot much better at Nelsonville than I did at Bedford


----------



## sc4x4truck

happy 4th everyone. I know the feeling 12ring about the rain. It did that to me lastweek when I was moving.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

hey guys been away for awhile. The new job has been kicking my butt. Love the job but is has kept me busy. I am still around so dont worry


----------



## asa1485

What type of work you doing now Nathan


----------



## rednecbowhunter

working for Directv


----------



## asa1485

Cool................Install?


----------



## Deer Slayer I

getting ready to head to nellsonville


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone!

I hope everyone is having a great week so far.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Congrats on the new job Nathan! Good luck to everyone shooting nellsonville!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

asa1485 said:


> Cool................Install?


yep doing instals. and thanks dennis. 
I will be getting ahold of you later this month for a order. just an FYI


----------



## 12RingKing

I hope you install better than the guys around here!!!! lol


----------



## nbsa

Good luck to everyone shooting this weekend im heading to nelsonville tomorrow


----------



## dkoutdoors

Looking forward to hearing from you nathan


----------



## kellynmb

Cant wait deer season opens aug. 15th ready.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

I've been shooting my new Afflixtion all weekend and most of this week and all I can say is DAMN!! This thing is a tack driver! I need to buy some more arrows soon cuz I've been busting them left and right. Better quit shooting groups.....lol. Anyway, I'll be heading to Nelsonville tomorrow after work. Can't wait to meet up with some of the guys I shot with in Bedford. Looking forward to a good time again and hope to shoot lots better than Bedford too.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone....I can't wait for the weekend to get here already!


----------



## backwardshooter

Glad to see you back Nathan. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Good luck to everyone this weekend! Keep us posted!


----------



## rdraper_3

I had a great time with Shawn(nbsa) and his friends at Nelsonville. Ruined one of his buddies arrows :mg: . I didn't do so well(scored a 364) because I was rushed to get back home for some dang party my wife planned...


----------



## kellynmb

good night SS rain two days now needed.


----------



## nbsa

Ray it was great to shoot with you and finally meet you. And that was an awesome shot on my buddies arrow lol I shot a 405 came in 14th . Had a great time looking forward to world now


----------



## sc4x4truck

Finally got to shoot some today after fixing the truck and the honey do's around the house since the move. Got my new hoyt tuned and sighted in. It shoots good but its not like my monster.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone! Back to the real world!


----------



## dosse

Never seen this thread. Love the stabilizers. Here were some of my deer from 2010-2011, your stabilizers have improved my shooting drastically I wouldn't shoot without one


----------



## kellynmb

Great pics and nice bucks


----------



## sc4x4truck

I have to agree great pics


----------



## 12RingKing

Awesome deer dosse. Simply awesome! I'm glad to hear that SS has helped you bag them beautiful deer. I'm truley jealous of those trophys!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

nice bucks


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone!! The work week is almost over!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thank you for sharing! You definately have a hotspot for some nice deer!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening fellers! Is everyone doing good? I havn't seen many posts lately! I hope that means you're making a lot of money and shooting a lot in the backyard! lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome pics.


dosse said:


> Never seen this thread. Love the stabilizers. Here were some of my deer from 2010-2011, your stabilizers have improved my shooting drastically I wouldn't shoot without one


----------



## 12RingKing

For all you Athens Staffers....what do y'all think about using the Afflixtion for a 3D rig and the Ibex for a hunting rig? 

What do you feel about those bows in general and for the purposes that I have mentioned?


----------



## rdraper_3

12RingKing said:


> For all you Athens Staffers....what do y'all think about using the Afflixtion for a 3D rig and the Ibex for a hunting rig?
> 
> What do you feel about those bows in general and for the purposes that I have mentioned?



I prefer to have a longer ATA bow for my hunting rig. I've never shot a short ATA bow very well. I currently use my Afflixtion for 3D and my 34 is now collecting dust waiting until hunting season. I haven't shot an IBEX to compare it to an Afflixtion. As far as a 3D bow goes, my Afflixtion hasn't let me down yet, however the shooter has let himself down..........My Afflixtion will see lots more 3D use as well as some hunting time this season. Hope this helps some


----------



## 12RingKing

I hunt a lot out of a ground blind and I like to have a short ATA...I just thought the Ibex would be a perfect fit, but I may consider the Accomplice 32. I am really wanting to give the Afflixtion a try for some targets.

Any news on what may be coming out for 2012?


----------



## rdraper_3

I have heard a few things and got confirmation straight from the man on 1 new bow for sure that's gonna be a big hit.....................that's all I'm gonna say for now


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
Good luck to any and all that are shooting this weekend.
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

How's the shooting been Don?

Have another shoot this weekend?

If you do take some pictures for us!


----------



## zestycj7

12RingKing said:


> How's the shooting been Don?
> 
> Have another shoot this weekend?
> 
> If you do take some pictures for us!


Howdy Douglas,
I haven't shot in 2 weeks, been redoing my back yard.
I an shooting my clubs 3-D today, I will be shooting my HT-3's with Muzzy 3 blade heads. Then Sunday I will be shooting another local clubs 3-D shoot. I will get as many pics as I can.
http://www.mojavearchers.com/flyers/July 2011No-See-Um/No see um 2011.pdf
Don.


----------



## 12RingKing

Awesome....the area where you shoot is incredible and your pictures are pretty cool!


----------



## 12RingKing

good evening to the few.... I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I had a good day out at the shoot today, the weather was totaly awsome so we both wore our flip flops...:wink:
The ram was a 40 yard shot and Sue smoked me on it. The last pic of Sue is with her new to her Martin MV2, she wants to try sights and a release. She was doing good for her first time. We still have to get the bow sighted in before she shoots any comps.
Enjoy the pics.
Don.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

12RingKing said:


> good evening to the few.... I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


dont sound so depressed the few are the best. hey i seen your post on new breed have you been able to try one if you get a chance youll love them been shooting them three years use the genetix for 3d and cyborg for spots


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good Morning SS hope everyone is having a good weekend Got shoot today but have to work. Oh well life goes on. just have to shoot when I get home.


----------



## 12RingKing

Nice pictures Don...

Does your wife like shooting release and sight better than fingers and no sight?


----------



## zestycj7

12RingKing said:


> Nice pictures Don...
> 
> Does your wife like shooting release and sight better than fingers and no sight?


 Douglas,
She is about 60-40 between to two styles, leaning towards the non-sights-fingers. She says it's easier shooting without all the garbage on the bow.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Here are some pics from todays local 3-D that I went to. Had a real good time and ended up shooting a 414 for 3rd. place. My two friends, Jerry shot a 416 for 2dn. and Rick shot a 420 for first. I am stating to close the gap between us the more I shoot with them. They better watch out, I am going to get em....LOL
Don.


----------



## rdraper_3

Well I shot a local 3D course today in the 95+ degree heat and still busted a 396. I finally have my new Afflixtion all dialed in after a bad shoot at Nelsonville. Next year I'll kick some butt at the National Triple Crown shoots.


----------



## rdraper_3

Here's that pic from Nelsonville nbsa.....
















Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3

My arrow is the GT Pro 22 with pink and white vanes stuck inside the Fatboy. Sorry Jimmy


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning every one, and good shot rd! It's in the 12 ring like you meant to do it too!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Great pics guys, Hope everyone survives the Heat, I am headed to texas this weekend for a week, its smokin HOT there!


----------



## 12RingKing

Tell me about it....


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to everyone!!!!


----------



## nbsa

Ray it was great shooting with you at Nelsonville. Love the pics.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone!


----------



## 12RingKing

Hey everyone! The week's almost over! Can't wait to fling some carbon this weekend!


----------



## rdraper_3

nbsa said:


> Ray it was great shooting with you at Nelsonville. Love the pics.



I had fun shooting with you and your friends Shawn. We gotta figure out a weekend where we can all get together and do it again. Tell Jimmy to bring more arrows.....LOL


----------



## mathews xt 600

This heat is killing me!! Ready for fall and deer season!


----------



## sc4x4truck

eah I know it was 100 with the heat index. To hot to practice but still got out and shot some


----------



## backwardshooter

It was 99 here without the heat index. I work in a machine shop and talk about hot.


----------



## 12RingKing

You are having a heat wave up there??? That's pretty high without adding humidity. We run temps about 95-100 here without the index...with it it feels like 110, it's horrible!


----------



## sc4x4truck

now if we could get some early cold weateher for deer season that what be awsome


----------



## 12RingKing

Yeah....cooler weather would be awesome....too bad it dosn't get cool here until october/november... But it will feel better around september early october.

I can't wait to sit in my blind and hear the sounds of the wild while it's pitch black outside! lol Gotta love it!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

ibo worlds only a coulple a weeks away!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening eveyone. I went out and shot today but I had to call it early...it was way too damn hot! lol. I'm going to get back out there tomorrow and see how tight the SS stab is making my groups at 80!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

what happen to hopperton?


----------



## kellynmb

you just need to think whoo sa, whoo sa and think cool lol


----------



## 12RingKing

I PM'd him a week or so ago and he's extremely busy these days.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good morning SS


----------



## 12RingKing

good morning!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well its another brutal day heat wise 111 now we are going to get some rain. Going to try and get some practice in this evening though.


----------



## 12RingKing

I hate getting rain in the middle of summer....it makes it so humid outside....that's what kills ya!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Yes it does and its worse on the coast. Im 5miles from the beach. The bad part is I dont even go to the beach lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

I live about 5 miles from the beach as well....I have been to the beach once in maybe 10 years! lol The beach sucks around here...it's always packed with people.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening everyone! I went to the range this afternoon and shot a recurve....I believe I need one of those! lol It was a ton of fun not having to worry about all the crap and just fling some arrows downrange!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

12ring king did you ever try those new breeds?


----------



## 12RingKing

No....I'm really interested in getting a Maitland Retribution now...I think that's going to be my 3d bow next year!


----------



## sc4x4truck

I would also like to try one but there is no dealer on the east coast near me


----------



## 12RingKing

You have to buy one sight unseen, but given that it's a long riser bow and a CP bow, I would bet it's pretty smooth and a really good target bow. I've talked to a few people about them and they all had nothing but good things to say. Even Ike from Ike's outdoors tested it and loved the bow.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning team SS!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good morning SS


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to all!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Whats up with this 12ring seems like we are the only ones here now lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

Don's still a staffer....Go and look at the staff page. I asked a question.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

getting ready for a money shoot this weekend hope the weather stays nice


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning SS..


----------



## sc4x4truck

Mid day bump. We finally got rain I guess the rain dance I did last night worked lol


----------



## 12RingKing

Yea we could use some....they're saying that we won't get much until the end of august! DEAD GRASS!!!! lol


----------



## rdraper_3

Hi guys, been lurking just not posting, shame on me!! Been too dang hot here but I've managed to suffer thru it and shoot a few 3D's.


----------



## sc4x4truck

I here you Ray.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting Smooth Stability back on top!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Morning guys!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening....everyone....lol


----------



## backwardshooter

Bye SS best of luck to all.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to everyone! Hope your work weeks are going well.


----------



## sc4x4truck

good morning SS


----------



## rdj-pencilart

if your trying to make me jealous showing more black smooth stability stabilizers... you win.. I'm jealous


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top for the evening.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening to the crew! I can't wait to ge out to the range tomorrow. I swear that's what I live for!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning SS......Can't wait to go shooting. It looks like TS Don won't hit us here!


----------



## kellynmb

whats up ss have a good day


----------



## sc4x4truck

yeah yeah kelly I see you tommarrow lol


----------



## Deer Slayer I

money shoot today 1st place team gotta love ss stabs


----------



## zestycj7

Hey everyone.
I got bored at work last week and got to playing around on the waterjet. Well I made a new center for my stabilizer, hope it was ok, well let me know what ya'll think.
Don.


----------



## dkoutdoors

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I got bored at work last week and got to playing around on the waterjet. Well I made a new center for my stabilizer, hope it was ok, well let me know what ya'll think.
> Don.
> View attachment 1124374
> View attachment 1124375


Looking good right there!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Just got back from Texas Hunt at the Bar E Ranch in Hondo TX, Larry and Tina are awesome hosts, everyone had a great time I reccomend them to everyone, My ram is at the Taxi cant wait to get him back!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

good job!


----------



## zestycj7

Nice ram, Dennis.
Isn't that a Mouflon?
Don.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Yes thats a mouflon ram, it was alot of fun for sure, I am in hinting mode now!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cool ram!!! I bet that was fun.


----------



## 12RingKing

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I got bored at work last week and got to playing around on the waterjet. Well I made a new center for my stabilizer, hope it was ok, well let me know what ya'll think.
> Don.
> View attachment 1124374
> View attachment 1124375


That's super slick Don! Nice work!


----------



## 12RingKing

dkoutdoors said:


> Just got back from Texas Hunt at the Bar E Ranch in Hondo TX, Larry and Tina are awesome hosts, everyone had a great time I reccomend them to everyone, My ram is at the Taxi cant wait to get him back!


Nice Ram Dennis. I've been through Hondo before, real nice country! Congrats!


----------



## Hopperton

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I got bored at work last week and got to playing around on the waterjet. Well I made a new center for my stabilizer, hope it was ok, well let me know what ya'll think.
> Don.
> View attachment 1124374
> View attachment 1124375


That is crazy excellent. I would like to see some crossed arrows or a white tail rack looking head on.


----------



## Hopperton

dkoutdoors said:


> Just got back from Texas Hunt at the Bar E Ranch in Hondo TX, Larry and Tina are awesome hosts, everyone had a great time I reccomend them to everyone, My ram is at the Taxi cant wait to get him back!


I went throough your photos on facebook, nice looking place.


----------



## rdraper_3

Hopperton said:


> That is crazy excellent. I would like to see some crossed arrows or a white tail rack looking head on.




I'd buy one from him if he can make one with crossed arrows. I need to buy a new SS stab for my Afflixtion annyway, just gott figure out which one I need for it. It shoots really well without a stab on it so I'm thinking just an 8" SLR will work great on it. I'll have to send the hub and weight ring out asap tho and get dipped in Bonehead camo to match my bow


----------



## 12RingKing

I think you might have something going for you Don....it is worth a shot towards Dennis and see what happens! It looks really good...btw where do you work don!?!?!? I wish my company had a CNC!!!!! lol


----------



## 12RingKing

BTW I went and watched Pat Green tonight and it was awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I suggest everyone goes and watches him...if you don't know him he is a Texas country music star...He played about 1/2 mile from my house at the Great Texas Mosquitoe Festival....Google it...It was Incredible! Seriously...He can put on a show!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

good to see you back hopperton


----------



## sc4x4truck

Great job on the ram Dennis.


----------



## Hopperton

Deer Slayer I said:


> good to see you back hopperton


Work and summer activities are crazy lately. I have my bow sitting there ready to shoot and one coming that needs shot. When I sit on the computer to get online I end up working.


----------



## kellynmb

Ram looks great nice pics


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am ready for season and to see all of your harvest photos, Texas trip spoiled me early two more months and whitetails beware, I am going back to TX in February if all works out!


----------



## zestycj7

Good Moring to everyone. I hope you all have a great week.
Don.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

zestycj7 said:


> Good Moring to everyone. I hope you all have a great week.
> Don.


HOW could you possibly start a week with a better comment than that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning to the crew!


----------



## kellynmb

good morning back to work after three day weekend.


----------



## sc4x4truck

BAck up for the mid morning bump


----------



## 12RingKing

Good Evening everyone! I hope all your work weeks are going good!


----------



## Hopperton

I am in Dallas this week well actually east of Dallas then heading up to Broken Bow Oklahoma. It is 111 yesterday and today, hotter then heck. Just got a message on my Specialist I have coming and Baldy has not heard anything on it, he has to call tomorrow.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning guys! It's pretty hot out there, everyone that works outside remember to hydrate! I was reading that a high school football coach in Texas died yesterday from the heat.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT.......and have a great day!!!!


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning SS!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I have to go to work, that screwed mine all up! lol


----------



## sc4x4truck

I know the feeling I have to be at work at 9am. Good news though my son comes home from camp today so I will have some one to shoot with at the house. It has been to quite with hm not here all week.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back up for the midday


----------



## 12RingKing

'Mornin Guys!


----------



## sc4x4truck

evening Doug


----------



## 12RingKing

Good morning everyone. Back to work......


----------



## sc4x4truck

morning SS crew


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning ,Matt and the rest of the SS crew.
It's hump day.....yeeeeeeeeeehawwwwww.
Don.


----------



## Afree

Hey guys, just wanted to stop in and say you have a great product. I bought a 10.25" off of AT and just put it on my bow and it does wonders for keeping me steadier. 

Thank you for the great work and if you need any more pro staff let me know!!


----------



## Hopperton

One month and my SS will be down in West Virginia boar hunting. I hope to do it proud.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Hopperton

Well I have 6 vaps I am going to make up this week for hunting. 350's and they will be stout.


----------



## sc4x4truck

I here you Hop, i have pulled a muscle un my neck and have to take a few day off from shooting. I was so bored i tried to fletch some arrows but that did not work out.


----------



## kellynmb

good moring ss hpoe every one who hunts is ready for the season


----------



## sc4x4truck

Getting ready me and my son went scouting today for some promising spots but we just have to wait and see


----------



## Hopperton

Heading to Savannah this week and then Selma, NC. I am taking my bow just in case.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Hey hopp here is the link to central nc 3d circuit for there schedule. You will be about 2 hours from were I live in Morehead city. I will Pm you my number maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Hopperton

sc4x4truck said:


> Hey hopp here is the link to central nc 3d circuit for there schedule. You will be about 2 hours from were I live in Morehead city. I will Pm you my number maybe we can meet up.


Got it thank you. I may have to drive a bit to shoot on Wednesday night.


----------



## Hopperton

Well I stopped at Baldy's today and decided what my hunting arrows are going to look like.

Victory VAP 350's
100gr thunder heads
flo green nocks
flo yellow wraps
flo pink blazers

And I put the quiver on bow tonight. I have the bowtech magnetic top quiver, it is cool.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great week!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

more rain here this week yeah


----------



## Hopperton

Yes it was raining all the way through WV, VA, and most of NC.


----------



## Hopperton

Ended up in Georgia a day longer then expected. There goes my free time in North Carolina. I did however meet a guy today in my meeting that feels there is an excellent chance of killing some pigs here in GA when I come back later this year.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Hey guys just curious has any one ever pmd Don aka Zesty and have a reply from him not trying to cause problems but i have tried quite a few times and have never heard back from him .


----------



## navyman20

this might not be a prostaff thread question, but im trying to find out where i can get just the SLR hub to put on my stab instead of buying an entire stab set up when i only need the hub part...if anyone knows how i can do this can you please PM me w/ detail? thanks


----------



## Madlaz

pm the main web site they will run you 14.00 plus shipping


----------



## sc4x4truck

Hopperton said:


> Ended up in Georgia a day longer then expected. There goes my free time in North Carolina. I did however meet a guy today in my meeting that feels there is an excellent chance of killing some pigs here in GA when I come back later this year.


Me and Kelly will deer hunting and hog hunting in SC the second week of nov. You are more then welcome to join us we will be camping on site.


----------



## navyman20

Madlaz said:


> pm the main web site they will run you 14.00 plus shipping


just got a message back from SS...and they just added the SLR hubs to their website online store...they are 29.99 for the hub only...or you can get the hub, 2 3oz weights,1 1 oz weight, 2 "doe" and 1 "buck" dampeners for 59.99...seems a lil pricey..but i really want one..so i guess im gonna bite the bullet on it...im sure its worth it


----------



## johnh1720

navyman20 said:


> just got a message back from SS...and they just added the SLR hubs to their website online store...they are 29.99 for the hub only...or you can get the hub, 2 3oz weights,1 1 oz weight, 2 "doe" and 1 "buck" dampeners for 59.99...seems a lil pricey..but i really want one..so i guess im gonna bite the bullet on it...im sure its worth it


Check the classifieds. There are some for sale there.


----------



## rdraper_3

I shot 50 of the 100 targets at the R100 today, scored a 514 out of 600 today. I hope to do a lot better tmorrow. It was hot today. I'll be heading down early in the morning Saturday and also Sunday to shoot the rest of the targets. I hope to break into the 1000 mark to get the R1000 pin. I did as best I could considering some of the small Rinehart(skunk, raccoon, carp, small bear) targets placed at 35+ yards. I even busted some fellow Athens Staffers nocks.....lol


----------



## rdraper_3

Finished the R100 shoot today and ended up with a total score of 1039 out of 1200. Happy with how I shot considering some of the small targets at fairly long range


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for Smooth Stability!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Awsome Ray good shooting


----------



## zestycj7

Afternoon bump.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

whats up ss .


----------



## 12RingKing

Good evening guys.


----------



## Hopperton

Ahh back in town. I was driving up from Kentucky and all I thought about the whole way was archery. I have my specialist hopefully coming this week and I was trying to figure out how my smooth Stability was going work with it. I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Hopperton

THis thread better fill up once hunting season comes around.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well i don't know about hunting season or how good it well be now. Hurricane Irene has been raining on us for the last 7 hours. I will try and keep everyone updated as long as i have power. I will load pics up when I get them in the morning


----------



## Hopperton

sc4x4truck said:


> Well i don't know about hunting season or how good it well be now. Hurricane Irene has been raining on us for the last 7 hours. I will try and keep everyone updated as long as i have power. I will load pics up when I get them in the morning


Good luck man. Please send pics.

I feel for you.


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm just glad we havn't been pounded by them this year, however we could use the rain.


----------



## rdraper_3

Bad news for me, my new Athens Afflixtion has a cracked bottom limb and is being taken to the shop today to get checked out and sent in to get fixed.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for a great company!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Well we made and have power again. NO pics though, not a lot house or building damage thank God. Just a lot of down trees. Oh well back to yard clean up and to fix the few pieces of vynil siding that blew down. Maybe I can get my targets set back up today and get some shooting in lol. But its going to be in the 90's today.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

its an opem forum just mop but its gone south since john left


----------



## johnh1720

Jim just wondering if you are going to the shoot at Rainbow in sept. Give me a call would love to get together.


----------



## sc4x4truck

well I guess everyone has an opinion.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up guys? Been a LONG time since I've been on so I apologize for that but I am hoping to get on here more now that I downloaded this cool app for iPhone. I'm starting a new job Thursday as well that should give me more time. Anyhow, just wanted to drop in and say hi to y'all. Hope all are doin good. TTT for the best stabs out there!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton

welcome back


----------



## kellynmb

Glad that Irene is gone but its deer season starting Thursday am off friday I see back strap in my future.


----------



## 12RingKing

Good luck to everyone this hunting season! I hope our paths cross again. Thanks to everone who has helped me throughout this year! I decided to go another direction.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have an awesome day!!!


----------



## kevm1

This has to be the worst communication between a company and staff that I have ever saw. First John left at least he had the decency to tell us. Then Dennis left without a word. And still not a word or anything from the owners. I guess this shows what kind of people and company we are dealing with.


----------



## sc4x4truck

i had heard Dennis had left but thought it was a rummer.


----------



## kevm1

No it is true. So now what? I see the owners don't even bother to come on a thread about THIER product. This is a joke!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3

I saw Dennis at the R100 shoot and talked to him about getting a new stab then but it must've been after that when he supposedly left. Not sure what to do now if he did leave.


----------



## rdraper_3

Well now, I'm not sure what to do. Are we still considered Staff members or what? Who do we talk to in order to get another stabilizer???


----------



## kevm1

rdraper I would say that we are nothing to them right now. I know I won't continue to support this so called company that does't care enough about us to even let us know what is going on. I know that i am going to start looking elsewhere.


----------



## rdraper_3

If I don't hear something from someone soon I'll be looking for another stabilizer company to shoot for.........


----------



## rdraper_3

I think I'm done with SS. I just talked to John about his stabilizer he has and I'm gonna go with one of his setups, plus I gave him a heck of an idea for some a new screw in tip design for Hunter Class. Thanks for the opportunity to shoot for SS, I had fun but this crap of not responding when there is a SERIOUS issue is BS! It would be nice to hear from the owner of SS when people post their scores on this thread.................


----------



## kellynmb

Under stand sounds like a group who doesnt want to make money. How can we sell stabs when you cant get a response from them.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTY for a great company!!


----------



## zestycj7

Dear Smooth Stability.
I am opting out of your shooting staff. Thanks,it's been??? It would of been nice to of had a few good words for all the ppl that have used your stabilizers and shot good, sold other shooters on your products.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

Ya I understand dont know what is going on with one of the best stabh on the market.


----------



## rdraper_3

I don't think they can change my mind and WANT to shoot for them after this BS. I mean seriously, why won't the owner or owners post on here??? Not very good public relations here people!!! I've been in contact with John and will be shooting his Predator stabilizers now.


----------



## kevm1

mathews xt 600 said:


> TTY for a great company!!


Seriously???


----------



## kevm1

Just wanted to make it official. I am gone as well. This company and thier attitude is a joke.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm going to be shooting for Predator Stabilizers now. I have mine on special order right....


----------



## Madlaz

Any one remember the song by Conway Twitty "Its Over" still use the stebs but dont promote them really a shame that the owners as Clark Gable once said frankly i just dont give a damn


----------



## rdraper_3

Nah nah nah nah, hey hey hey, good bye.........


----------



## kellynmb

well looks like there is a real problem here I guess Im going to shoot for kellys archery now, So I get answers from the owner. Knot sure yet but will be shooting some ones stabs mybe Johns they look good.


----------



## asa1485

HHhhhhhmmmmm. All this sounds very, very familiar. Not from you guys, but about SS


----------



## rdraper_3

asa1485 said:


> HHhhhhhmmmmm. All this sounds very, very familiar. Not from you guys, but about SS



What exactly does that mean???


----------



## asa1485

PM sent


----------



## Madlaz

hey Brian and Tyler nothing to say hummmmmmmm???????


----------



## The Answer

Donde esta enque..............................LOL.............................Nobody home???????


----------



## Madlaz

maybe gold tip is buying them out also after all they where licsends by b stinger


----------



## Madlaz

HELLO HELLO is anyone still shooting this great stab its not the end of the world.


----------



## The Answer

Madlaz said:


> maybe gold tip is buying them out also after all they where licsends by b stinger


LOL........Funny how there was no big announcement about that.


----------



## asa1485

Just let it die.


----------



## sc4x4truck

asa1485 said:


> View attachment 1183244
> 
> 
> 
> Just let it die.


Now thats funny


----------



## Madlaz

Nice CPR


----------



## Hopperton

I still have mine and absolutly love it. I did email Ryan and never got a response, I was a little dissapointed about that but just because he doesnt answer me doesnt mean my stab doesnt work.

I love it and will be using it again gauranteed.


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Hello its been awhile since I've been on here. All of this IS new to me about what is going on with SS. COME ON GENTLEMEN!!!!!!!! TO ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE POSTED SAYING NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT THIS COMPANY...... MOST OF YOU WERE NOTHING MORE THAN WHAT I LIKE TO CALL " STAFF COLLECTORS"!!!!! YOU ALL JUST WANT TO SEE HOW MANY NAMES YOU CAN ACQUIRE UNDERNEATH YOUR POST!!!! You are not promoting a companys product, you are promoting the person behind the company...someone comes on as staff coordinator and leaves then starts there own company afterwards and the staff jumps ship to shoot there product!!!! Come on people seriously. Jason this is not a shot at you in anyway. For the diehard SS shooters I appreciate your dedication to the product. You truly know a great product and don't need you hands held like kindergartens!!!!! I'm sorry if I have offended anyone...take it how you will!!!!!! 

LOYAL SMOOTH STABILITY SHOOTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zestycj7

I am also still shooting my SS stabilizer and think it works awsome. But I opted out of the shooting staff for reasons that don't need to be aired here on an open forum.
Don.


----------



## Madlaz

Loyal assassin Jason has not been in this company for a long time he has his own stab companycalled Vendetta Archery.


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Madlaz said:


> Loyal assassin Jason has not been in this company for a long time he has his own stab companycalled Vendetta Archery.


I know Jason fuller personally and I clearly stated in my post that it wasn't a shot toward him. My post last night was a rant about how people shoot for the person behind a company instead of shooting/promoting there product!!!! I understand a company needs great customer service to survive but if all it takes is for a staff coordinator to keep it alive then there is something wrong with us as "staff". Far as I'm concerned is with this company we are all staff coordinators and its us dedicated shooters that will keep it alive. I don't need someone to hold my hand or someone I have to speak to everyday to let me know I'm shooting a great product......I already know that!!!!!! Once again I'm sorry if I have offended anyone....take it how you will. For those dedicated SS shooters that shoot there stab because they love the performance.... I thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopperton

Anyone still out there? We still have have soem brand new SS Stabs on the wall.


----------



## Madlaz

Wonder when the 2012 stabs will come out.


----------



## Hopperton

I am wondering if ther ewill be any 2012, I have not heard anything from them or about them.


----------



## JONEZ24

I could care less but now I have some SS gear that I can hardly give away!


----------



## apache64D

I doubt there will be a 2012 SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apache64D

This is from today. Walked in my man cave to find what my wife turned my old SS into. Lol. A paper towel holder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3

apache64D said:


> This is from today. Walked in my man cave to find what my wife turned my old SS into. Lol. A paper towel holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice use of a stab there


----------



## Madlaz

probably the moist expensive towel holder out there but hey uts still a great stab even if the owners dont give a hoot my boys really like them.


----------



## JONEZ24

That gives me a few ideas for the SS stabs that I have. I have enough to outfit my entire bathroom, towel bars and all!


----------



## Loyal Assassin

Im pretty sure the owners do give a hoot!!!! Unfortunatly this bad publicity doesn't make it good for SS. If we all as staff want to see SS stay alive we need to show support on a public forum. I do believe if anyone doesn't have anything good to say, they should just move on and no longer post on this thread for staffers. When we all signed a contact we were sopposed to represent the company with positive attitudes and good information. Smooth stability is still alive and unfortunately some mistakes were made and they have to make up for it, and they will!!!!!! Let's get this thread back on track and show are support for this awesome stabilizer!!!!!

Loyal smooth stability staffer and shooter


----------



## kevm1

Are you kidding me!!! The last time the owners were on this thread was June 12th of 2011. But he was on Archery Talk last night. That really shows how they give a hoot. I guess he has nothing to say.....


----------



## Loyal Assassin

I don't blame the man!!!!! I'm not going to get into a playground arguement here. I know Ryan personally and speak with him often. That man would give you the shirt off his back!!!!!!! People do not know what is going on here and I ask to please give SS a chance. There not gone and things will be changing.


----------



## kellynmb

I still shoot his stabbs and is proud to say so.


----------



## kellynmb

just wish I could get hold of someone with SS loveing my stabs.


----------



## Fortyneck

Hey guys I know this thread hasn't been too active lately, but I'm looking for some original size SS extra weight, throw me a pm if you have some you want to get rid of.


----------



## Willbas

Love the Stab but there Customer service still sucks. first order took some time to get but I got it,wanted more parts but it took me filing a complaint with Pay Pall to get it shipped and then I got the wrong color dampener and the shorted me one Bow Jax. Look like I got two paper towl holder one for my camper and one for the gurage


----------



## Fortyneck

OK guys, I'm looking for a 12" smooth stability stabilizer with a full set of slr weights in black is anybody wants to get rid a paper towel holder Lol, but seriously.

-40


----------



## cla5675

Hey, folks. I placed an order with Smooth Stability thru their website on 5/16. The next day the order showed as "completed". However, I still have not received the order and I cannot get a hold of anyone at the company....which is probably a one-man shop. I was wondering if anyone here knows the owner or has some contact info other than the contact info on the website. My emails and phone calls go unanswered. Thanks for your help!!


Troy.


----------

